# 1st FET cycle



## clarkea

Anyone else starting their fet? Im starting my down reg tomorrow as they have put me on a medicated cycle. Im so nervous and cant stop thinking about it. 
How do you keep positive about the thawing of ur embabies? Thats the most nerve racking part. 
Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi there 

My 1st fresh cycle IVF was cancelled due to OHSS, I had to wait 2mnths until my second AF started to let my body rest a bit before a FET.
I started estrogen pills on day 1, had an ultrasound on day 10 then a blood test on day 15 and started progesterone pessaries on day 16. 
My FET was on day 20 (Oct 3rd), I chose to defrost 1 embryo at a time as I was only having 1 transferred. All went well with defrost, I was told its very rare for things to go wrong during that process but I understand your nerves being on edge coz I was the same. I am currently PUPO, my 1st blood test will be Oct 13th and im getting super impatient, I want to test early and I have the HPT's sitting there waiting for me Im just too nervous

Good luck I hope it all goes great for you :dust:


----------



## clarkea

Hi. Oo good luck with your test. I cant even imagine how impatient u r as i will b the same. How excitingbut also nervewrecking! I had mine cancelled also due to ohss. I think they only transfer 1 embryo at my hospital also.
Its just when mine fertilised, they froze them straight away so none have grown yet. Im worried they wont grow :( i know i need to keep positive but its so hard. 
Was urs frozen straight away or did they grow them a bit first?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

They grew mine to 5 and 6 day blasts before freezing. I dont know anything about the freezing straight away but im sure it will be just as efficient as growing them first, they all still have to continue to develop after defrost either way. I know its hard to stay positive throughout the entire process ive had constant doubts and question if Ive done enough for my body to be ready and if the FS's really know what theyre doing and what if im in the group that it doesn't go right the 1st time. Funny how its natural to think so negative when youre trying so hard to be positive. Thats whats great about these sites, you can vent and get reassurance from people going through the same thing, youre not alone all the time :hugs:


----------



## JessicaG121

clarkea said:


> Hi. Oo good luck with your test. I cant even imagine how impatient u r as i will b the same. How excitingbut also nervewrecking! I had mine cancelled also due to ohss. I think they only transfer 1 embryo at my hospital also.
> Its just when mine fertilised, they froze them straight away so none have grown yet. Im worried they wont grow :( i know i need to keep positive but its so hard.
> Was urs frozen straight away or did they grow them a bit first?

My clinic is actually in clinical trials with this question right now. When's the best time to freeze? Preliminary data shows that freezing straight off may be more successful because the weak embryos won't grow after the thaw. These are the same embryos that probably won't produce a successful pregnancy. 

I'm waiting for my cycle to start so I can thaw my embryos... They were frozen straight after EC. :)


----------



## clarkea

Thats good how u know wat date ur fet will b. Im on day 2 of medicated fet. Got my scan on 30th so make sure womb lining is thin. Its defo the thawing that scares me.
Your right nikki. These sites r good for that. Even if ur just spilling ur feelings.
Two days till test day or have u already tested?
Sounds like u were on a non medicated cycle.
I have scan 3 weeks after doing bureslin injections daily. After scan i take hrt for a while then pessaries for a couple of weeks then fet. Seems miles away...


----------



## JessicaG121

Honestly, I have no idea what my clinic does. I'm supposed to call on the first day of my cycle to get a calendar. So, I'll probably find out today or tomorrow.


----------



## clarkea

Yh im waiting for my protocol too. I phoned them up n got them to explain it to me before i received the protocol as i need it straight in my head or i worry lol. Well i worry anyway but u know wat i mean x


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi!
I'm going next week to get a scan to make sure I've ovulated then I'll be starting Lupron for my FET. Feels like it's going to go slowly..but maybe it'll go quicker than I think...I think once I start the Lupron it'll be approximately 6 weeks or so until the test? I don't get my actual protocol until I get AF after starting the lupron (so probably a week after starting Lupron). I just want to know the dates!!
I'll be transferring two embryos..I, too, wonder how they will do with the thawing process...so much to consider..it's hard to wrap my mind around it..


----------



## JessicaG121

I got sort of an explanation when I called in to report AF on Friday. I did a blood test yesterday & am supposed to start bcp today for a couple weeks. Lupron, estrodoil a couple other things. It's supposed to be less strenuous than Stims, but its still a long time. Estimated transfer date is November 12.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi ladies, just letting you know I got my :bfp: 7dp5dfet. I got my beta results back yesterday and levels were 157 (they want anything over 50 at this stage) so im happy to say im finally pregnant! My next beta test will be on the 17th.

I hope you are all doing well with your cycles and staying as positive as possible, wishing you all the best of luck, Im looking forward to hearing how all of your journeys go and hopefully everyone gets the great news they deserve at the end :hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hello can I join you ladies? I had a cp with my first ivf cycle just started bc for my first fet. I go in a couple days for another hsg just to make sure everything is okay in my uterus . Then I start Lupron soon and fet should be around the 6th of dec.... Seems so far from now


----------



## vermeil

Just giving some positive feedback. I also had ohss on our first ivf. They proceeded with the cycle anyway, I ended up with 22 ovules (and I'm 41! Those hormones really did a number). We transfered two - bfp but chemical at 7 weeks.

On our first FET 3 months later we transfered 2 more - poof bfp again! This one stuck, I'm now 30 weeks along and couldn`t be happier :cloud9:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, i'm waiting to start my FET. Have to call the clinic between November and December with my first day of period xx


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, mind if i join you? i am awaiting my FET, its been a very long wait since july, finally start my down regging injection on the 23rd of this month, hoping for transfer around the end of Nov all going well.


----------



## clarkea

Wow congratulations nikki. W/c 18th is when they are thawing my embys :/ so nervous hoping they wilk grow.


----------



## clarkea

Baby dust to all x


----------



## MiasMum

Can I join? Having my first lining check tomorrow. Fresh cycle canclled in september due to ohss also. Hoping for et early next wk x


----------



## clarkea

Hi miasmum.
Sounds like we r in the same boat. I have my second lining check on wed and hopefully fingers crossed next week the will thaw my embys. 
I cant even think about et (which wud b latest next fri) as im so concerned about my embys growing ok. They froze them straight away so cant stop thinking about that stage :/ how are u feeling? X


----------



## MiasMum

Im scared too. Scared about the thaw, what if it doesnt work ect. Its such a difficult time and driving me mad! Did you havd ohss too with fresh? x


----------



## clarkea

MiasMum said:


> Im scared too. Scared about the thaw, what if it doesnt work ect. Its such a difficult time and driving me mad! Did you havd ohss too with fresh? x

Thats my thoughts exactly. Is it ur app today? Good luck. Let me know how u get on. Yes i had ohss mod/severe. What hospital are u at? X


----------



## MiasMum

At bcrm. App was today and lining wasnt thick enough so now have patches and tablets and going back monday for another check.
Im a bit upset as nurse said they will only put 1 blast back. The doctor told me 3 which she confirmed in writing. Now im not sure what to do. The only reason we stopped transfer with fresh was because she said they would back more than 1. 
What hospital are you with?


----------



## clarkea

MiasMum said:


> At bcrm. App was today and lining wasnt thick enough so now have patches and tablets and going back monday for another check.
> Im a bit upset as nurse said they will only put 1 blast back. The doctor told me 3 which she confirmed in writing. Now im not sure what to do. The only reason we stopped transfer with fresh was because she said they would back more than 1.
> What hospital are you with?

Oo no. Was that ur first lining check? Only transfer one blast back? How many have u got? Can u not say u want 3? 
Im with liverpool womens in uk. Not sure where urs is?
I had a lining check the other week n going for my second one tomorrow. I dont even know how many they will thaw out and transfer back yet. Ive got 7 embryos altogether.
I think if they put it in writing to u, i wud take the letter in on monday wen u go. X


----------



## MiasMum

Bcrm is bristol uk. I have 6 5 day blasts and 2 poorer quality 6 day ones. The nurse read my letter today and just said it wont happen.
Ive decided to call the hospital tomorrow and try and speak with the doctor. My partner says he would rather go with what the doc said over nurse as doc is more qualified. Just see what she says when I get hold of her. 
Yes that was first lining check.
Good luck tomorrow with your check. X


----------



## clarkea

MiasMum said:


> Bcrm is bristol uk. I have 6 5 day blasts and 2 poorer quality 6 day ones. The nurse read my letter today and just said it wont happen.
> Ive decided to call the hospital tomorrow and try and speak with the doctor. My partner says he would rather go with what the doc said over nurse as doc is more qualified. Just see what she says when I get hold of her.
> Yes that was first lining check.
> Good luck tomorrow with your check. X

Well thats great you have all those 5 day blasts and just think you might only need 1 and you can save the rest cant u? Yh maybe give them a call and explain ur reasons but if they do say only 1, ask reasons why. Im sure if they only want to transfer 1 they must have a good reason. I know it must b do hard to hear but you have good blasts and if they think thats the right thing to do. Are you nhs or private? Im nhs. X


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in, im also waiting for my first FET, all mine were frozen strainght away in July due to ohss. I had my first lining check last week, ive now been started on tablets to thicken my lining, i have another app next thurs to re check the lining, all going well my transfer will be the week after. I am also very nervous about the thaw, im not sure how many they thaw at one time, because of my age the protocol is for me to just have one embryo transferred.
Im very stressed at work at the moment and find myself very emotional, I'm thinking the tablets which are HRT are making me feel quite miserable, any of you ladies on these tablets?? x


----------



## clarkea

mandy19 said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in, im also waiting for my first FET, all mine were frozen strainght away in July due to ohss. I had my first lining check last week, ive now been started on tablets to thicken my lining, i have another app next thurs to re check the lining, all going well my transfer will be the week after. I am also very nervous about the thaw, im not sure how many they thaw at one time, because of my age the protocol is for me to just have one embryo transferred.
> Im very stressed at work at the moment and find myself very emotional, I'm thinking the tablets which are HRT are making me feel quite miserable, any of you ladies on these tablets?? x

Hi mandy.
Sounds like we are at the same stage. Im a week ahead of u. Yes i started hrt last week. I havnt noticed side effects wiv them but the injections make me sad. Tbh i think its all the emotions that cum with having ivf. The tablets and stuff just add to it all. X


----------



## clarkea

Ive actually come to an agreement at work as i wasnt coping at all. I work half day in the office and the other half from home. It was kind of, let me work from home or ill go off sick basicaly. I knew they needed me to work so they had no choice really. I find it a lot easier to cope. X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Ive actually come to an agreement at work as i wasnt coping at all. I work half day in the office and the other half from home. It was kind of, let me work from home or ill go off sick basicaly. I knew they needed me to work so they had no choice really. I find it a lot easier to cope. X

Im not on any injections this time round, just the HRT, i think your right though, taking these things on top of all the emotions we go through with IVF, i have to admit i am getting to the stage where im struggling to cope with it all and be at work, its just stress, stress , stress and work for me!!! 
I plan to work the rest of this week and all of next week then ive decided to go off sick the week of my transfer, its to important and want to give myself the best chance, im a bit worried about asking my GP for a sick line though i just hope he./she understands how stressful this whole process is. Are you planning on taking time off after transfer?? x


----------



## clarkea

mandy19 said:


> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Ive actually come to an agreement at work as i wasnt coping at all. I work half day in the office and the other half from home. It was kind of, let me work from home or ill go off sick basicaly. I knew they needed me to work so they had no choice really. I find it a lot easier to cope. X
> 
> Im not on any injections this time round, just the HRT, i think your right though, taking these things on top of all the emotions we go through with IVF, i have to admit i am getting to the stage where im struggling to cope with it all and be at work, its just stress, stress , stress and work for me!!!
> I plan to work the rest of this week and all of next week then ive decided to go off sick the week of my transfer, its to important and want to give myself the best chance, im a bit worried about asking my GP for a sick line though i just hope he./she understands how stressful this whole process is. Are you planning on taking time off after transfer?? xClick to expand...

I know. Its unbelievably stressful. No one can even imagine unless ur in the situation. 
Yes i totally agree. This is the most important thing in our lives and work cannot come inbetween of that. No money from work is as important. Yes, im taking a week holiday and then im going to work from home the week after that. 
Im also being made redundant on christmas eve if all this just isnt enough! 
I wouldnt worry about asking for a sick note. Just say the hospital has advised you to rest for a week and if they have a problem with that just have a mental breakdown sat next to the doctor ha ha ha. X


----------



## MiasMum

Im just so annoyed! On the day of et from my fresh cycle the doctor said that the risk of ohss was high but it was my choice. We only decided to put it on hold as she said we could have 3. If we would have known only 1 we would have taken the risk.
Im going to call tomorrow to put my mind at rest and I want to know why im being told different things. What we were told ultimately affected our decision on the day!
We are also nhs.
Sorry for the rant x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> mandy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Ive actually come to an agreement at work as i wasnt coping at all. I work half day in the office and the other half from home. It was kind of, let me work from home or ill go off sick basicaly. I knew they needed me to work so they had no choice really. I find it a lot easier to cope. X
> 
> Im not on any injections this time round, just the HRT, i think your right though, taking these things on top of all the emotions we go through with IVF, i have to admit i am getting to the stage where im struggling to cope with it all and be at work, its just stress, stress , stress and work for me!!!
> I plan to work the rest of this week and all of next week then ive decided to go off sick the week of my transfer, its to important and want to give myself the best chance, im a bit worried about asking my GP for a sick line though i just hope he./she understands how stressful this whole process is. Are you planning on taking time off after transfer?? xClick to expand...
> 
> I know. Its unbelievably stressful. No one can even imagine unless ur in the situation.
> Yes i totally agree. This is the most important thing in our lives and work cannot come inbetween of that. No money from work is as important. Yes, im taking a week holiday and then im going to work from home the week after that.
> Im also being made redundant on christmas eve if all this just isnt enough!
> I wouldnt worry about asking for a sick note. Just say the hospital has advised you to rest for a week and if they have a problem with that just have a mental breakdown sat next to the doctor ha ha ha. XClick to expand...

Sorry to hear u have had such a hard time, as u say as if the journey isnt hard enough without that! Yea a mental breakdown will defo happen if they dont understand that i need time off to rest :haha:


----------



## clarkea

Mias mum. Did u ring the hospital about havin 3 transfered?
Rant any time you like, thats what this is for lol.
Well had my app today and my lining isnt as thick aa they would like so they have doubled my tablets and have to go back on friday. She said it might delay things but only by a few days.
When uv waited so long already a few days may not sound a lot but it really is isnt it. 

Hope your ok mandy. Did u go docs? X


----------



## clarkea

Miasmum. Did you end up getting ohss after the transfer was cancelled? X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Mias mum. Did u ring the hospital about havin 3 transfered?
> Rant any time you like, thats what this is for lol.
> Well had my app today and my lining isnt as thick aa they would like so they have doubled my tablets and have to go back on friday. She said it might delay things but only by a few days.
> When uv waited so long already a few days may not sound a lot but it really is isnt it.
> 
> Hope your ok mandy. Did u go docs? X


I am ok thank you, feeling a it sick not sure if its the tablets or if am in for something, havent been to the docs yet was going to wait until a bit nearer the time of transfer so i have longer off after transfer. Sorry about ur lining but im sure it will be fine on friday after ur increase in tablets, totally understand about the whole delay thing, everyday seems to be dragging for me just now :dohh: x


----------



## clarkea

mandy19 said:


> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Mias mum. Did u ring the hospital about havin 3 transfered?
> Rant any time you like, thats what this is for lol.
> Well had my app today and my lining isnt as thick aa they would like so they have doubled my tablets and have to go back on friday. She said it might delay things but only by a few days.
> When uv waited so long already a few days may not sound a lot but it really is isnt it.
> 
> Hope your ok mandy. Did u go docs? X
> 
> 
> I am ok thank you, feeling a it sick not sure if its the tablets or if am in for something, havent been to the docs yet was going to wait until a bit nearer the time of transfer so i have longer off after transfer. Sorry about ur lining but im sure it will be fine on friday after ur increase in tablets, totally understand about the whole delay thing, everyday seems to be dragging for me just now :dohh: xClick to expand...

Hopefully its just the tablets and ur not coming down with sonething. Yes good idea, most people recommend 2 weeks after transfer so u can get as much rest as possible. Plus it will get us out of the housework and an excuse to put ur feet up ha ha. X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> mandy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Mias mum. Did u ring the hospital about havin 3 transfered?
> Rant any time you like, thats what this is for lol.
> Well had my app today and my lining isnt as thick aa they would like so they have doubled my tablets and have to go back on friday. She said it might delay things but only by a few days.
> When uv waited so long already a few days may not sound a lot but it really is isnt it.
> 
> Hope your ok mandy. Did u go docs? X
> 
> 
> I am ok thank you, feeling a it sick not sure if its the tablets or if am in for something, havent been to the docs yet was going to wait until a bit nearer the time of transfer so i have longer off after transfer. Sorry about ur lining but im sure it will be fine on friday after ur increase in tablets, totally understand about the whole delay thing, everyday seems to be dragging for me just now :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully its just the tablets and ur not coming down with sonething. Yes good idea, most people recommend 2 weeks after transfer so u can get as much rest as possible. Plus it will get us out of the housework and an excuse to put ur feet up ha ha. XClick to expand...


Exactly :thumbup: i hate all this waiting!! God knows how the TWW will be for us lol. Goodluck for friday let us know how u get on :flower: x


----------



## clarkea

God knows lol. Will do thanks. Hope you feel a bit better soon x


----------



## MiasMum

Yes I did but only mildly, I still think I would have gone ahead! I called and surprise surprise the doctor was unavaliable so waiting for a call back. 
Sorry to hear of your lining too. They gave me patches yesterday, need to apply 2 every 48 hours. 
Hope yours thickens up too! Your right about waiting! Drags on and on. Hopefully we will all be done and dusted by christmas with positive results! X


----------



## BabyDancing13

MiasMum said:


> Yes I did but only mildly, I still think I would have gone ahead! I called and surprise surprise the doctor was unavaliable so waiting for a call back.
> Sorry to hear of your lining too. They gave me patches yesterday, need to apply 2 every 48 hours.
> Hope yours thickens up too! Your right about waiting! Drags on and on. Hopefully we will all be done and dusted by christmas with positive results! X

Hey,

just wanted to say, I only put one grade 5AA Blastocyst back on my fresh cycle and it failed, so I am being allowed to transfer 2 blastocysts this time and i'm with Plymouth. Good luck and I hope they respect your wishes. x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks babydancing, you too x


----------



## MiasMum

I spoke with the doctor this morning who says their policy changed 2 weeks ago and in light of this they will now only be able to transfer 1. I told her that we only decided not to go ahead because of the information she gave us about 3 and she said it was out of her hands and nothing couuld be done.
So now our chances have gone from 63% to 35%.
Livid is an understatement! I understand if the policy has changed but I feel the people who had already been told something should be able to have what they were told. She said our chances of 1 working were just the same as 3, so if thats the case why would they say 3 in the first place? 
What do you ladies think I should do?


----------



## clarkea

MiasMum said:


> I spoke with the doctor this morning who says their policy changed 2 weeks ago and in light of this they will now only be able to transfer 1. I told her that we only decided not to go ahead because of the information she gave us about 3 and she said it was out of her hands and nothing couuld be done.
> So now our chances have gone from 63% to 35%.
> Livid is an understatement! I understand if the policy has changed but I feel the people who had already been told something should be able to have what they were told. She said our chances of 1 working were just the same as 3, so if thats the case why would they say 3 in the first place?
> What do you ladies think I should do?

Ridiculous! Cant believe what they have said. I dont think there is much u can do bar try and move on from this being hopefull that you will only need 1 for it to work. I know thats not of much help to u but i dont know wat else to suggest. If u made an official complaint, by the time it would b being looked into u will have had ur transfer and fingers crossed be pregnant.

If it helps though ( it probably wont) but wen i was told my fresh cycle was being cancelled due to ohss i was so disapointed and wanted to carry on. Only to b hospitalised for three days with severe ohss which is life threatning. I said to my dh that there is nothing more i want in the world then a baby but there is no way i could have been pregnant while having ohss.it was too painful. 
So i know its easy for me to say but you have given ur body a better chance of a pregnancy because u waited. 
Try and concentrate on the one they will put back and not on something that u cant control...

Hope that helps..


----------



## clarkea

Update on me.
Out of my 7 frozen embryos which they thawed all 7 out on monday. 6 made it and are now growing hopefully.
They said they will ring me tomorrow if there are any problems but if not i will have my transfer at 130 on friday.
Im so scared about tomorrow. They said if no problems they wont call so im basically praying that i dont receive a phonecall tomorrow.
6 is good amount tho right????


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Update on me.
> Out of my 7 frozen embryos which they thawed all 7 out on monday. 6 made it and are now growing hopefully.
> They said they will ring me tomorrow if there are any problems but if not i will have my transfer at 130 on friday.
> Im so scared about tomorrow. They said if no problems they wont call so im basically praying that i dont receive a phonecall tomorrow.
> 6 is good amount tho right????

6 is a great number Clarka :thumbup: thats so exciting!! I will be waiting to hear how many of mine survive the thaw next week. Fingers crossed you dont get a phone call, it all sounds very promising for you. x


----------



## clarkea

Aww thanks mandy do u think?
I cant help but worry about if they will grow or not but if they have survived the thaw, surely some out of 6 have got to grow?
Goos luck with urs next week. Wat day? X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Aww thanks mandy do u think?
> I cant help but worry about if they will grow or not but if they have survived the thaw, surely some out of 6 have got to grow?
> Goos luck with urs next week. Wat day? X

yea i think so, i dont think there is a point in this journey that we wont worry, its only natural, i am worrying about mine surviving the thaw at this point, i dont have a date yet, got another lining scan on thursday and hopefully will have a date then x


----------



## Baby Me

This really scares me. I only have two frozen and one of those was a 4bc grade which they don't usually freeze. The other is a 3bb. I can't believe that I have to wait till the day of transfer to find out if the previous 6 weeks has been a complete waste of time!


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> This really scares me. I only have two frozen and one of those was a 4bc grade which they don't usually freeze. The other is a 3bb. I can't believe that I have to wait till the day of transfer to find out if the previous 6 weeks has been a complete waste of time!

All my embryos were frozen on day of collection i have no idea what grades any of them are.


----------



## clarkea

mandy19 said:


> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks mandy do u think?
> I cant help but worry about if they will grow or not but if they have survived the thaw, surely some out of 6 have got to grow?
> Goos luck with urs next week. Wat day? X
> 
> yea i think so, i dont think there is a point in this journey that we wont worry, its only natural, i am worrying about mine surviving the thaw at this point, i dont have a date yet, got another lining scan on thursday and hopefully will have a date then xClick to expand...

I know what you mean. I didnt realise they told u on the same day if they survive the thaw so it knocked me for six on monday. Fx that they are flourish for you. I had to have two lining scans as my first one was too thin so they upped my tablets. Luckily it thickened up 1cm in 1 day lol x


----------



## MiasMum

6 is a great amount to have! 
We went for scan on monday and after speaking with the head consultant he agreed we can have 2 back. Yey! Booked in for transfer on tuesday. Im not sure how many of my 7 will be thawed but im worried about this too x


----------



## clarkea

Hi all. 
They didnt give me a choice of the anount to be thawed. They just said they are thawing all 7.

I got a phonecall from hospital this morning to say out of my 6 that survived the thaw, 1 has grown nicely but not the other 5. 
So they said they are likely to dispose of my 5. 
They have moved my transfer to today ay 130 so this is all or nothing. Im absolutely petrified.
Althoufh i am grateful that i at least have 1 qat if it doesnt work? We wud have to go back on the list for sperm retrieval which wud take years.:( 
Ive got to focus on this little embaby and pray that it sticks.

Please.please say ur prayers for me today xx


----------



## clarkea

Miasmum. Chuffed for u that well done x


----------



## MiasMum

Clarkea ... congrats on getting to et! Ill be keeping fx for you. I know its hard but try not to think about the what if it doesnt work side ( you will be saying the same to me next wk im sure). Keep positive! After all it does only take 1! 
Update later and let us know how transfer was.


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hi all.
> They didnt give me a choice of the anount to be thawed. They just said they are thawing all 7.
> 
> I got a phonecall from hospital this morning to say out of my 6 that survived the thaw, 1 has grown nicely but not the other 5.
> So they said they are likely to dispose of my 5.
> They have moved my transfer to today ay 130 so this is all or nothing. Im absolutely petrified.
> Althoufh i am grateful that i at least have 1 qat if it doesnt work? We wud have to go back on the list for sperm retrieval which wud take years.:(
> Ive got to focus on this little embaby and pray that it sticks.
> 
> Please.please say ur prayers for me today xx


Just seen you had your transfer today!! Hope all went well & pray your little embaby sticks :flower::dust: sending lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## clarkea

Hey girls.
Transfer went ok. We got to see our little embaby on the screen which was nice. Now the dreaded two wwait!! Our other embabies didnt make it so its all on this little one. Thanks girls x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hey girls.
> Transfer went ok. We got to see our little embaby on the screen which was nice. Now the dreaded two wwait!! Our other embabies didnt make it so its all on this little one. Thanks girls x


It only takes one :winkwink: hoping we all get our christmas miracles :xmas12::xmas16: exciting times, rest up & take it easy xx


----------



## MiasMum

Ooo exciting! Glad it went ok! x


----------



## mandy19

Just back from my lining check, it was 8.3 so they are happy with that, i have to phone the lab this afternoon to arrange a day for transfer :happydance: so excited but i am so nervous at the same time, hope you ladies are well x


----------



## MiasMum

Well done mandy ... my transfer date is tuesday! We're all in this together now :-D


----------



## clarkea

Well donw mandy. Let us know what day you get. Aye we are all in this together. Its nice we have each other to talk to.
Heads a bit of a mess today. Got stressed with work even tho im working from home.
I keep thinking now that we dont have any left its all on this little one n the thought of it not working scares the life out of me.:( 
Im sure that everyone in this position feels the same.
I just want to feel happy and excited but feel so scared.

I know i need to concentrate on this one and i really want to but i think coz there is no back up plan it makes me feel even worse. 

Eurghh stop whinging lol x

Hope ur both ok xx


----------



## MiasMum

Keep positive! You need to tell yourself it will work! 
I was just sat thinking the same kind of things, Im so excited about transfer but petrified of the thaw. I dont wanna get my hopes up incase its still bfn. Oh god... that would be devastating after all this!!
Hopefully an early christmas pressie for us all x


----------



## MiasMum

Ive booked sone time off. Working tonight and monday night and all day saturday. Then off till the following monday. I only work in a little shop but not going in just the same x


----------



## clarkea

I know how you feel about the thaw. Its so nervewrecking! I know i need to keep telling myself it will work. I will try lol.
Keep fx all your will thaw beautifully and grow strong. I will also keep my fx for you x


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, im still a bit woozy from sedation at the dreaded dentist today so my other half had to call the lab and find out about our transfer, i will have to phone on monday there are thawing 8 of my 15 and transfer will either be tues or wed, they told my partner that they wanted to transfer two!! This is a big shock to me as i hadnt even thought about two, i was told as i was under 35 i would only get one transferred, they said however because these ones are frozen they would like to transfer two. xx


----------



## MiasMum

Congrats Mandy. What clinic are you at?


----------



## clarkea

Thats great Mandy. Its more chance for you if they put two in isnt it so great news. X


----------



## mandy19

Hi Ladies, Hope u are well, im feeling a bit better today, went to my Gp this morning and he has signed me off for two weeks just now and said he will sign me off for as long as i need which is a big relief for me, takes alot of pressure off :thumbup:

Mias mum im at Glasgow Royal hospital, thats great our transfer may be on the same day, its going to be a long weekend!! Hopefully will get to see my step daughter over the weekend which will help distract me.

Clarkea i know its easy for me to say just now but try and think positive :flower: but i know for sure i will have the same worrys next week as you have just now, its such a great help to have you ladies here to talk to as we know exactly how each other feels, i cant relate to any of my friends although they are supportive they just dont understand how hard it is. xx


----------



## MiasMum

I feel the same. I think my friends are bored of fertility woes! :-(


----------



## clarkea

Aww glad u got ur suck note. No need for a breakdown then ha ha.
Yh im feeling a bit more positive now :/ lol.
I dont think my friends understand at all tbh. How can they. They have all their children and i dont think they even try to understand. Ive fallen out wiv them before now about it all. Ive just stopped telling them about it now. They ask now and again. I dont think we will ever b tbe same again. U wouldnt think weve been friends since primary! I have my family and one other friends that are really supportive so thats good enuf for me.

Anyway, how you girls doing?

I read up what my embaby is doing today in my belly. Its been growing since wed and today its starting (hoefully) to attach itself to my lining xx


----------



## clarkea

Sick note lol x


----------



## MiasMum

How are you ladies today? Im getting excited for transfer! Are you symptom spotting yet clarkea? x


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies im feeling ok just now, can relax now i know i dont have to worry about work :thumbup: I am trying to keep busy until tomorrow afternoon until i phone the hospital. 

Mias mum are your embies getting thawed tomorrow also?? Hope we get our transfer the same day :flower:

Clarkea glad to hear you are feeling more positive :flower: thats so exciting!! I just want to know already if we are all going to have the best christmas pressie ever!!! lol xx


----------



## MiasMum

Im not sure mandy. I thought they were thawed the same day. The nurse said they will call me tues morning and ill be going in the afternoon. My notes said to ecpect a call before the thaw so I guess they may well call tomorrow.
Hurry up tues!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im not sure mandy. I thought they were thawed the same day. The nurse said they will call me tues morning and ill be going in the afternoon. My notes said to ecpect a call before the thaw so I guess they may well call tomorrow.
> Hurry up tues!


I know how you feel!! lol well i think mine are getting thawed tomorrow morning, then im not sure if they will let them grow for a day or two before transfer as they were all frozen straight after EC.


----------



## MiasMum

Ah maybe mine are different then as I have 6 5 day blasts and 2 poorer quality day 6 ones.


----------



## MiasMum

Im so scared of it not working... I know chances are reduced with my clinic with fet and im petrified!
Ive planned a shopping day on saturday with a very old friend (arranged last month) , now im not sure if I should go. I know they say to carry on as normal but I dont know what to do for the best x


----------



## clarkea

Hi ladies. 

Ive felt very strange since friday. Like my stomach is so full of butterflies and nerves that ive had it tensed for days. Apart from that nothing...

They either transfer 3/5/6 day blasts. If urs were frozen straight away they will grow them to at least 3 days as they need to know which are strong.
With your 5/6 day blasts they will thaw out and transfer strongest on that same day as they cannot keep an embryo in the lab thawed after 6 days.

We got told they were growing our to 5 days but then transfered on day3 as we only had 1. 
They should call you before they thaw and ho through it with you.

Hope this helps.

Im so nervous of it not working too. Im a natural worryieranyway so in order for me to chill a bit im having to convince myself its going to work.
Xx
How r u ladies feeling x


----------



## clarkea

And personally id say a no go with the shopping. Shopping is stressful lol. Your friend can wait. 
Ive not done much at all since et. X


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks clarkea. Im hoping they call tomorrow and let me know their plans for tuesday.

Glad your keeping positive and taking it easy. Hopefully the butterflies are a good sign! 

I may wait and see how I feel saturday then decide about shopping


----------



## clarkea

Lets hope they are a good sign. Good luck for tomorrow, i hope they call.x


----------



## mandy19

Im good thanks, tucked up in bed already!! I would also give the shopping a miss Mias mum,shopping defo stresses me, Im worrying because my brother has asked me to have my 7 month old nephew overnight on sat, im worried about lifting him??? i know its silly but these are the things i think about lol im sure it will be fine im just being over cautious.
Well tomorrow we will both know more :thumbup: cant see me getting much sleep tonight for worrying about it all tomorrow.

Clarkea hope those butterfly feelings is your little one implanting and growing :flower: xx


----------



## MiasMum

Clarkea ... where did you find info on how you embie is developing? That would be an interesting read x


----------



## clarkea

Hmm not sure. I type all sortd into google n just read lol. Type in this like 5 day blast in lab or day1to 5 embryo. 
If u stick ivf at the end of what your tying it knows that its grown in a lab.
How u feeling today? And mandy how r u feeling x


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, im feeling ok just a little anxious about calling the hospital this afternoon!! Mias mum any news?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok thanks. Spoke to the lab team earlier. She said they will take out 2 tomorrow morning for thaw and watch how they develop. She said they may loose a few sells but if they continue to grow they will still be ok and they see pregnancies from these. If they dont continue to develop they will then thaw 1 at a time until they have 2. She said they have around a 60% survival rate.
Im so scared!


----------



## MiasMum

Cells even! Lol


----------



## mandy19

ahhhhh its so nerve wracking!! i was told they would be thawing 8 of mine think thats alot to thaw at the same time, they also said though if they are good enough they can re-freeze the ones we dont use. x


----------



## MiasMum

Maybe because mine are already blasts?
They will call tomorrow between 11.30 and 12 with a time for transfer. 
Dont think ill sleep much tonight.
Our clinics sucess rates are not that great with fet and even though the doctor said our chances were the same as fresh ( because having 2 back ) I cant help but worry. Just going to keep telling myself that our chances are better than doing it naturally.
Sorry for typos... my phone is pants! x


----------



## clarkea

Oh gosh u two. I wish you all the luck in the world. In a way its good to b in the tww as theres nothing else i can do. I know how stressed/nervous/excited your both feeling right now and i hope uboth get great blasts x


----------



## mandy19

Thanks for the support ladies!!! Really need it today, im dreading phoning the lab x


----------



## clarkea

I think they will thaw the 8 as like you said they were frozen straight away. They want to givr u the best chance. What do u need to ring them for?x


----------



## clarkea

MiasMum said:


> Maybe because mine are already blasts?
> They will call tomorrow between 11.30 and 12 with a time for transfer.
> Dont think ill sleep much tonight.
> Our clinics sucess rates are not that great with fet and even though the doctor said our chances were the same as fresh ( because having 2 back ) I cant help but worry. Just going to keep telling myself that our chances are better than doing it naturally.
> Sorry for typos... my phone is pants! x

The thing is miasmum is that your have grown to 5/6 day. Only the strongest grow that far so ur very lucky i think. They basically say that if ur embabies can grow to 5 days then they are the most likely to work. Fx for u x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks :-D 
My blasts were great before they were frozon so hopefully fx they still will be x


----------



## MiasMum

What time you calling mandy?
Ive blitzed my house today as no way am I cleaning the rest of the wk x


----------



## mandy19

I had to call them Clarkea to find out if my embies survived they dont call me i have to call them, so 7 out of my 8 have survived :happydance: and transfer is on wednesday at 14:00 they said i can call on wednesday morning to find out how they are doing!! just so glad i know now when transfer is, and she confirmed that i will be having two transferred.

thats also my plan mias mum, i now have today & tomorrow to get my house in order so i can relax the rest of the week :thumbup:x


----------



## MiasMum

Well done mandy. Just a day behind me! 
Hoping for 3 bfp's
x x


----------



## clarkea

Ohh great news!!!
7 is great. So ur on for a 3dt same as me. :) 
Its so nice wen u know they survived the thaw hey. 1 more off checklist lol.
Miasmum urs sound in great shape!! 
Yes im aswell praying we all get bfp's.

Lucky u two. I never got chance to do my big clean as we went in days early didnt we so itsup to yhehubby to do it.
Hes doing ok so far :/ lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Im terrified of the thaw! :'(


----------



## clarkea

I know how u feel. Just keep positive that u have lots of gud ones x


----------



## mandy19

Thank you ladies, i just hope they continue to flourish, fingers crossed for yours to mias mum :happydance:

3 :bfp: would be lovely :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## MiasMum

Ill update you after they call x


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hello Ladies, mind if I join?
I had my first FET on 11/19, OTD 12/3. Fingers crossed this is the one.

Clarkea - How far in the TWW are you?


----------



## clarkea

Hi babylove.
Sure u can.
Fet was on 20th and i also test on the 3rd.
How u doing?


----------



## mandy19

BabyLove1210 said:


> Hello Ladies, mind if I join?
> I had my first FET on 11/19, OTD 12/3. Fingers crossed this is the one.
> 
> Clarkea - How far in the TWW are you?


Hi Babylove :hi: Hope you get a :bfp:

Clarkea how have you been feeling so far? xx


----------



## clarkea

Hi mandy.
The same as yest really. Apart from the butterflies/nerves in my stonach im not noticing anything which is making me nervous even tho its quite normal(i think) not to feel anything at this stage.
I just wish i felt sumthing that told me i am ha ha x

How u feeling about wed now uve had chancw to process things x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hi mandy.
> The same as yest really. Apart from the butterflies/nerves in my stonach im not noticing anything which is making me nervous even tho its quite normal(i think) not to feel anything at this stage.
> I just wish i felt sumthing that told me i am ha ha x
> 
> How u feeling about wed now uve had chancw to process things x


Butterflies defo sounds good to me :thumbup: glad to hear you are feeling ok. Yea im really excited & nervous at the same time, i wish it was tomorrow, lol im not the most patient person, just hoping my embies grow nicely :winkwink: x


----------



## clarkea

Aww i hope so fx.

Well get that cleaning done tomorrow and keep urself busy and wed will b here before u know it. Im keeping my fx that ur embabies with grow really strong and healthy :) x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Aww i hope so fx.
> 
> Well get that cleaning done tomorrow and keep urself busy and wed will b here before u know it. Im keeping my fx that ur embabies with grow really strong and healthy :) x

thank you very much, yea going to keep myself busy tomorrow to keep my mind off things :thumbup::happydance: x


----------



## clarkea

Good luck miasmum. Fx for u xx


----------



## mandy19

Morning ladies, ive been wide awake for hours, cant sleep!!

good luck for today mias mum :flower: x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou ladies... your support is great! Ive been awake most of the night too :-(
Im going to have a nice bath and wait for my call x


----------



## mandy19

Any news mias mum?? x


----------



## BabyLove1210

Clarkea - Pretty good. I've got some of the same symptoms I had last time and I'm on a different kind of progesterone, so I'm hoping they are good signs that this one worked! How are you doing?

Thanks Mandy19!


----------



## clarkea

What symptoms have you got? X


----------



## clarkea

Sorry to read u lost ur little twins. Cant even begin to imagine the pain x


----------



## MiasMum

Well they call and said that they had to thaw 5 to get 2 viable ones. One was as they expected it to be but the other had already hatched from its zona. She said the problem would be trying to get it back in as its more fragile now and it may well not suitable by the time we got to the clinic.
However we got there and she said it had continued to go which was great so both have gone back! 
She said that she is quite concerned about a multiple pregnancy but then still said 40% sucess rate. 
Anyhooo because I had blasts transferred I can test in 10 days x
How are you all today?


----------



## clarkea

Ahh great mias mum. Did it go ok for u? Great they got two back in. Fx for u x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well they call and said that they had to thaw 5 to get 2 viable ones. One was as they expected it to be but the other had already hatched from its zona. She said the problem would be trying to get it back in as its more fragile now and it may well not suitable by the time we got to the clinic.
> However we got there and she said it had continued to go which was great so both have gone back!
> She said that she is quite concerned about a multiple pregnancy but then still said 40% sucess rate.
> Anyhooo because I had blasts transferred I can test in 10 days x
> How are you all today?

awww thats great news mias mum!!! :happydance: so pleased it went well for you :flower: x


----------



## clarkea

U


----------



## clarkea

Ur turn tonorrow mandy :) how u bearing up? X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Ur turn tonorrow mandy :) how u bearing up? X

oh i know!! im fine thank you, just anxious to get my embies back in :haha:
im going to call the lab in the morning just to check how they are doing, i am goin to pamper myself tonight and just relax, i also have acupuncture in the morning before i go to hospital so that should calm me down a bit,
how have you been today?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou both. It wasnt to bad, a little uncomfortable. Just glad they are in and im back home. Keeping everything crossed! 
Your turn tomorrow mandy x


----------



## clarkea

Aww sounds good. I was thinkin of acupuncture but would u believe it i dont like needles lol. How much was it if u dont mind me asking?
Not too bad. Felt a few af cramps today but thats it. Feel a little negative today :( just because i cant feel anything.


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Aww sounds good. I was thinkin of acupuncture but would u believe it i dont like needles lol. How much was it if u dont mind me asking?
> Not too bad. Felt a few af cramps today but thats it. Feel a little negative today :( just because i cant feel anything.

Well believe it or not im terrified of needles and i am a nurse :haha: someone recommended acupuncture to me back in July when i started my cycle but as i was so scared of needles i didnt do it, but its actually fine u hardly even feel the needles they are so fine, it costs me £38 per session, ive been going once a week for a while now, it is costly!! I will have a session tomorrow before transfer and then probably the day after. 

Cant wait to be in the same position as you ladies :flower: 
im sure u will have days when u feel like that, its just such a rollercoster!! Hopefully the cramps are ur little embie snuggling in :winkwink: x


----------



## Baby Me

Miasmum, congrats on being pupo. I'm getting scared now, 2 out of 5? I only have 2 blasts. Also now worried about hatching. Do you know the grade of your embies?


----------



## clarkea

Not as bad as i thought but can imagine it builds up. Gud luck for tomoz mandy let us know how u get on.
I hope it is my snowbaby snuggling in. Wouldnt it be amazing if we all get bfp's :)


----------



## clarkea

I read somewhere on here that sumone had a hatching emby transfered and are now pregnant.


----------



## mandy19

Thank you, will defo let u ladies know how i goes!! :winkwink:

im off now to pamper myself & relax.

xx


----------



## MiasMum

Im not sure of the grades.
When are you due for transfer baby me?

Did you really read about hatching embryos clarkea? Im gonna google x


----------



## MiasMum

I cant find anything clarkea x


----------



## clarkea

Mission_mommy on ivf success stories in this baby and bump had two hatching embys transferred and us now pregnant with twins :( :( :)


----------



## clarkea

All meant to b happy faces. Stupid phone!!


----------



## clarkea

List your ivf successess here its called x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou clarkea. Ill take a read.
Good luck today Mandy x thinking of you x


----------



## clarkea

Good luck mandy xx


----------



## MiasMum

When is your test date clarkea?


----------



## clarkea

3rd dec. Next Tuesday x


----------



## clarkea

What date are you testing on? X


----------



## MiasMum

Well they said 10 days so that will be 6th. Do you think you will cave and test early? x


----------



## clarkea

Eeekkk no i wont test early. If it came back neg i wud get stressed and retest anyway. So im waiting it out.
Wat about u? How u feeling tosay x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok. Had some period like cramps last night and earlier today which is stupid so soon. My partner says its in my head.
Wanted to not do much today but I suppose with an 8 year old yo get ready for school that was never gonna happen. 
How about you? Any new symptons?


----------



## clarkea

I think periods pains are normal for after transfer. Afterall u have had someone messing around in there. 
The note i got afterwards said they are quite common.
Could she not have took herself to school?? Only joking ha ha.
Not too bad. Ive got period pains on and off which i hope are not period pains. My boss is drivi g me crazy sending me loads of work that i just dont want to do lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Are you not going back to work till after test date? Does your boss know? x


----------



## clarkea

No im not going to go bk till the week after i think. Im finishing there xmas eve anyway so i dont owe them anything. Yh my boss knows.


----------



## MiasMum

Thats good then. Im working on monday and then back to normal. My bosses have been great. One even called earliervto see how im feeling.

I wonder how mandy is getting along x


----------



## clarkea

Aww thats lovely. Yes i hope shes ok. X


----------



## clarkea

Ive got constant period pains now. Also in my back. Im worried im going to start my af :( i really hope not.


----------



## MiasMum

Keep positive... have you had any bleeding? 
When I was pregnant with my daughter I was so sure af was coming I even went to buy tampons...no af and a beautiful little girl! 

Dont count yourself out!


----------



## clarkea

No no bleeding. Deep down i think the fet has worked. I do but maybe thats coz ive convinced my self i am. I am also seriously bloated!.

I havnt told anyone wat day were testing as i want it to b between me n dh without people ringing to find out. Ive told them two weeks ish and they have all guessed the wed so hopefully we will have a locely suprise a day early. X


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, well thats me back home with two little embies on board :happydance: don't know about u ladies but i found transfer to be rather painful, glad its over!! a bit disappointed as they said my embies were average quality, was so nice to see them on the screen when they put in :winkwink: My test date is 11th of Dec seems like ages away!!

Hope you ladies are good, ive AF cramps for two days and they were actually quite bad during the transfer as u says mias mum i think its only natural considering someone has been messing about in there :haha:

im now at home resting before having to go back for another acupuncture session, just want to stay tucked up in bed :sleep: xx


----------



## clarkea

Aww glad it went well. 2 average embabies to make 1 beautiful healthy baby hopefully. 
Yh it was very very uncomfortable for me but didnt want to say anything as didnt want to worry u girls. U rest as much as possible x


----------



## mandy19

Thank you, fingers crossed for us all for our :bfp: before :xmas6::xmas12:

xx


----------



## MiasMum

Congrats mandy! 

Glad it went well. 
Im only a day in and getting impatient! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Congrats mandy!
> 
> Glad it went well.
> Im only a day in and getting impatient! x


Thanks miasmum, im not the most patient person either :nope: but i am going to try my hardest to wait until my official test date! Easier said than done. x


----------



## MiasMum

I have terrible cramping today!


----------



## clarkea

Have u? Like period pains? Mine have now gone :) but had them all day yesterday x


----------



## MiasMum

Yep just like period pain!


----------



## clarkea

Eurghh!. Hope they pass soon for you. Cant believe its text week next week.how do u feel besides cramps?

Hows mandy today?


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok just very impatient and scared of the result. I dont mind the cramping if it means good things! I read a report last night that you can get a positive 4 days after with a 5 day blast or 6 days after with a 3 day. Have you heard this?
My doctor said that my hatching one would implant within the first 24 hours if it was going to. 

Im sooooo scared!


----------



## clarkea

I know that ur hatching one wud have implated straight away and after my wednesday transfer, i knew that my embryo hopefully started to implant on sat snd finished implanting monday. Lol.

Im so nervous too but im defo going to wait till test day. 
R u thinking of testing early?


----------



## MiasMum

I dont know if ill be able to stop myself. I have a huge stack of cheapies in the spare room and a early response not very well hidden in the laundry room lol


----------



## MiasMum

Are you 8 days today?


----------



## clarkea

Yh im at 8 day today.

Oh bloody el!!! Ur guna test early with all them there lol. Wen do u think u will do it? X


----------



## MiasMum

Dont know ill just hold out as long as possible. Im due to test next friday and im meant to be working all day on the saturday. Im not sure ill be able to go if its negative, trying to be all happy when ill be so upset.

We need to think pregnant!
I need to stop googling too!


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, i have also had some cramping today on & off, seems to be worse if im moving about, think its maybe just because of the interference yesterday :wacko:

wow Clareka 8 days!!! whens ur test date?? i dont know how i will feel regarding testing i would probably cave in and test before my test date!!

Mias mum when are you planning on testing?? having tests in the house would be so hard to resist especially if your little one implanted so soon.

xx


----------



## MiasMum

I dont know, im gonna try and hold off. Ill go after clarkea, shes first!


----------



## mandy19

Its all very exciting :flower: think when i test i will get my other half to check it before i look at it, feel nervous even just thinking about it. x


----------



## MiasMum

Im more scared if it not working I think! 
My cramping is awful right now. Worse thsn period pain I think and constant x


----------



## mandy19

Its very hard to try and stay really positive but not to get your hopes up at the same time. Hope that your cramps are a good sign of ur little one settling in x


----------



## MiasMum

Me too! I posted yesterday to to clarkea to say about cramping when she was... maybe you read it?
When I was pregnant with my daughter the pains were so terrible I was sure I was about to come on and even bought tampons. 

Im fed up of doing nothing - hsd a lazy day yesterday, only went to the school and back. Today I just watched daytime tv and popped to the supermarket before the school run.
I guess people do a lot worse when they are pregnant under natural circumstances x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Me too! I posted yesterday to to clarkea to say about cramping when she was... maybe you read it?
> When I was pregnant with my daughter the pains were so terrible I was sure I was about to come on and even bought tampons.
> 
> Im fed up of doing nothing - hsd a lazy day yesterday, only went to the school and back. Today I just watched daytime tv and popped to the supermarket before the school run.
> I guess people do a lot worse when they are pregnant under natural circumstances x

I am the same, i was so bored being at home, i ended up going to see my baby nephew for a few hours then went & did some shopping at the supermarket, sometimes i forget & go to lifts things, my tummy feels as though ive pulled a muscle, maybe because im guarding myself when im doing anything. 
My friend has been through IVF twice so far and sadly it hasnt worked for her yet, but she was told not to lift anything and not to even hoover, but ive heard other people have been told to just act normal as it helps the blood flow to ur uterus when ur more active, I wasnt told anything at the hospital yesterday. x


----------



## MiasMum

I asked and they said to carry on as normal after resting the remainder of transfer day.
The said obviously not to go doing things like yoga or kick boxing but to carry on as normal.
People do all sorts before they know they are pregnant. I guess with ivf you will be extra cautious after everything we have been through! x


----------



## clarkea

Hi girls.
I had the worst migraine yesterdayfrom 3pm all the way till i went to sleep. It started at 3 and by half 7 i was in bed it was that bad! I threw up from it aswell sorry tmi.
Got up this morning and just a badheadache now. I have never once had a migraine in my life so im takibg it as a symtom ha ha ha.
I dont even know if its a symptom or stress 

How u ladies today.
Mandy, im 9dp now :) x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hi girls.
> I had the worst migraine yesterdayfrom 3pm all the way till i went to sleep. It started at 3 and by half 7 i was in bed it was that bad! I threw up from it aswell sorry tmi.
> Got up this morning and just a badheadache now. I have never once had a migraine in my life so im takibg it as a symtom ha ha ha.
> I dont even know if its a symptom or stress
> 
> How u ladies today.
> Mandy, im 9dp now :) x

Morning clarkea im feeling fine thank you, just the odd cramps, glad to hear ur migraine has eased, lets hope its a symptom :winkwink: 9 days :happydance: when is ur official test date??
x


----------



## clarkea

Glad ur ok. Test date is tuesday. I wont do it earlier plus hubby wont let me lol x


----------



## mandy19

I will have everything crossed for u :flower:

x


----------



## MiasMum

Poor you with the migraine but good if its a positive sign!
This is dragggggggggging!
How have you done 9 days clarkea? I feel mental already! My cramping was awful last night but when I woke up nothing. Had some mild cramps today but not as bad as yesterday. Last night I felt sure it had worked but now for some reason I feel less confident :-(


----------



## clarkea

I know. Ive suprises myself lol. Tbh i think if we feel anything we think yes its worked but then when we dont feel anything u feel like it hasnt. 
Its like trying to convince urself ur pregnant wen u dont feel any different. I think were guna feel up n down until we test arnt we. Feel like crap today :(


----------



## MiasMum

Any new symptoms anyone? For some reason I feel out already :-(


----------



## clarkea

Aww no why do u feel like that? Is it just the way ur feeling?
No new symtoms for me just feeling like crap. Belly ache urghh...


----------



## MiasMum

I just have terrible cramps but nothing else to report! I know what
I said before about cramps but I also know embies should have implanted by now. 
Aarrrggghhhh! I HATE this!
Do you have a feeling?


----------



## MiasMum

Your symptoms all sound great!


----------



## clarkea

I know. The waiting is a killer. I still have cramps now and again. They seem to go dosn into my legs aswell which is weird. 
I have a feeling that i am but i think maybe that might b because iv convinced myself i am to get thru the tww being sane. 
Sum people dont get any symptoms at all and get a bfp. I have a good feeling for all 3 of us i do. 
I hope my symptoms are good or is it my body playing games.. i hope not and that i am. I am also hoping u get a bfp too xx


----------



## MiasMum

I really hope all 3 of us do! That would be so great! My partner told me this morning that hes telling himself it hasnt happened, that way if it has he will have a nice surprise. I cant think like that!
I so wanna test but know its stupid early and I couldnt handle a negative x


----------



## clarkea

I couldnt think like that either. Yes too early to test i think but u know ur body. Do u not feel any different in urself? Ur body? X


----------



## MiasMum

Just terrible cramps really low down. I had no cramps when I git up this morning but now they are back! Ive stupidity been doing alot of googling and everyone seems to report sore boobs ... not for me.


----------



## clarkea

Step away from google lol.
I have no sore boobs at all either.Everyone is different in their symptoms. I believe that if u really believe something and can actually visualise it, it will happen. I know that this experience is up n down but try n keep as positive as u can be. I figure that if its neg then im guna fall anyway arnt i so i might as well try n keep the tww as srressfree as possible and in order to be stressfree i need to convince myself im pregnant. 
Dont get me wrong, i do have my down moments but so far, thinking this way is working for me.
Will it to happen...


----------



## MiasMum

Ok im gonna try really hard. So hope this works for the 3 of us.! Would be amazing! X


----------



## clarkea

It will xx


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, no symptoms for me, well its still early days for me anyways, just the usual cramps, like u both I'm thinking it cant have worked as i have had cramps since transfer, they aren't terribly bad though!!
Im dreading tomorrow as i have to phone my boss!! she is a nightmare and gets me so worked up!! as if we havent got enough to worry about.

Clarkea not long now until ur test date :thumbup:

Mias mum what is ur official test date again?? 3 BFP's would be amazing ladies!! :flower: xx


----------



## MiasMum

Friday coming is my offical test date but something told me to test at 5 this morning. Of course it was negative. When I looked at the test a few hours later im sure I saw something. My partner says he saw it too but thinks its just the mark in the test where the positive line would be if there was one. Testing his theory I just ran a test under water to study it for the same line. There was a negative line but no indent. 
Im so stupid! Should just have waited as I know 5 day is too early


----------



## clarkea

There isnt usually indents that u can see so hopefully it was a faintnpositive for u. Dont give up hope as ur right. It was too early lol.

Mandy, dont worry about ur boss. Nothing is more important then this so dont let hee get y stressed. 

I know 1 more day. Cant believe its nearly time. So nervous. Thats wats great bout talkin to u girls tho is that u know how i feel! X


----------



## MiasMum

Im super excited for you clarkea! You have done so well not to test early! I have everything for you and mandy!

I did another test earlier now ive started this madness and couldnt see a thing. I know fmu would be better but I couldnt wait!
Depressed much!


----------



## MiasMum

Everything crossed that should be lol. Silly phone x


----------



## clarkea

Oh no. Stay strong. This cud still b ur time. It was too early to test keep telling urself that. I know it must be hard now u have tested but give it a few more days if u can xx


----------



## mandy19

Keep thinking positive mias mum :thumbup: as u say ur official test date is still a few days away so dont give up hope.

Clarkea you have amazing will power!! lol im excited for u :winkwink:

Can i ask are u ladies on the progesterone pessaries?? im just asking as ive seen alot of woman on here mentioning that they have side effects from them that can also be signs of pregnancy but i dont even have any of those :wacko: xx


----------



## MiasMum

I am on the pessaries and also dont seem to have and symptoms other than cramps also x


----------



## clarkea

Ha thanks. A lot of people say that with othee things lol.
Yes im on cyclogest also. I have heard some people say these can give u side effects but not everyone experiances the same ones xx


----------



## mandy19

I had to change from the pessary as they were causing to much irritation (sorry TMI) ive not long started the new ones, its a gel this time think its called Crione gel, still progesterone but only need to use this one once a day. Just find it strange that i dont have any other side effects from it :wacko: x


----------



## mandy19

sorry that should say Crinone gel, have to say it much easier to cope with!! x


----------



## MiasMum

Im sorry to jump the queue girls but need to share!
I woke up around half 5 this morning with terrible cramp down my right leg. I thought id use my first response and within the alloted time a very faint second line was there! Faint but there! I text my sister asking how many lines she could see and she text straight back saying 2.
Even my partner says theres a line!

Now ... do I believe this faint line? Can you trust a faint line? Im scared!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im sorry to jump the queue girls but need to share!
> I woke up around half 5 this morning with terrible cramp down my right leg. I thought id use my first response and within the alloted time a very faint second line was there! Faint but there! I text my sister asking how many lines she could see and she text straight back saying 2.
> Even my partner says theres a line!
> 
> Now ... do I believe this faint line? Can you trust a faint line? Im scared!

A line is a line??? :happydance: can you post a pic?? x


----------



## clarkea

Eeeekkkk no matter how faint!! A line is a line!! Yes get a pic up please... xx


----------



## mandy19

Are u waiting until tomorrow clarkea??? im so excited for u ladies :thumbup: x


----------



## clarkea

Yes. Im feel very emotional today as tomorrow tells my future as u know urself.
Im hoping and praying so much that im pregnant. Crying at the smallest things.
What day r u testing on? X


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Yes. Im feel very emotional today as tomorrow tells my future as u know urself.
> Im hoping and praying so much that im pregnant. Crying at the smallest things.
> What day r u testing on? X

Yea i know that feeling, i am emotional most days, spoke with my boss this morning and she wasnt very nice so that set me off!! Nasty woman, trying not to let her bother me! 

I hope we all get our wish!! Will be praying for u tomorrow :flower:

my offical date is a week on wednesday i think, 11th dec seems like ages away. Hope u two ladies start the BFP's :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I have everything crossed for you both! Clarkea im sure you will have a restless night but it will be worth it! 
The pic is on my phone and im using internet on the phone. Do you know how to upload like that? Sorry im a technophobe!


----------



## mandy19

Sorry i havent a clue how to upload a pic onto here x


----------



## clarkea

Mandy dont let her bother u. U have important things to yhink about let alone work.
I hope it cums round fast for u.

I havnt a clue either miasmum lol. 
So are u saying its a positive????? Xx


----------



## MiasMum

Well I dont wanna get my hopes up but there is defo 2 lines although 1is super faint! I guess ill test tomorrow and see if its darker.
I just read the instructions and they say 1 line may be lighter but should still be read as a positive.
Eekkkk .... scary stuff


----------



## clarkea

Aww well i wont say congrats just yet even tho i defo think u are with two lines.Let us know wat the morning one says xx


----------



## Baby Me

I got my first faint bfp 8dp5dt. Sounds good for you!


----------



## MiasMum

Ill update in the morning... ill be waiting for yours too clakea!
This is all do exciting! I dont wanna go work tonight - I wanna stay home and be happy!

Thanks babyme hope your right! x


----------



## clarkea

Then stay at home n be happy lol. Stuff work lol. I hope i get a bfp too xx


----------



## mandy19

Looking forward until tomorrow ladies!! Bring on the :bfp:'s :headspin:

:dust::dust::dust:


xx


----------



## mandy19

meant to say looking forward to tomorrow:haha:
x


----------



## clarkea

I really really hope so. Nervous!!! X


----------



## MiasMum

Ooo do it at midnight thats tomorrow! I got a funny feeling! Fx

I feel very emotional now as im sure im bfp and wish my mum was here yo share it with! She recently passed away and she would be so happy!


----------



## clarkea

Miasmum u just bought tears to my eyes. Yes, i can imagine she would be so proud of u and so happy for you. Ur mum sure is looking down on u!! How emotional. X


----------



## MiasMum

Sorry to do that to you! I do think emotional is a sign of early pregnancy!! 

I reckon this thread will have 100% sucess


----------



## clarkea

Fx xx


----------



## mandy19

Good luck for today Clarkea, have everything crossed for u :flower:

x


----------



## mandy19

Mias mum, have u tested again yet?? Hope u line gets darker :happydance:
x


----------



## MiasMum

OMG... Line is alot darker this morning! Looks like a:bfp: for me!
Im in shock! My partner and I both just sat in bed this morning crying.
I dont wanna be excited as its super early!

Clarkea FX for your test
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> OMG... Line is alot darker this morning! Looks like a:bfp: for me!
> Im in shock! My partner and I both just sat in bed this morning crying.
> I dont wanna be excited as its super early!
> 
> Clarkea FX for your test
> :dust::dust::dust:

awww im so pleased for u Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks x


----------



## clarkea

Negative :,( 

Congratulations miasmum xx


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Negative :,(
> 
> Congratulations miasmum xx


I am so sorry Clarkea :hugs: i was really hoping it was good news for u, i know there isnt anything i can say to make u feel better. :flower:

xx


----------



## MiasMum

Oh clarkea ... I dont know what to say either! Im so gutted for you. What test did you use?


----------



## clarkea

I did two. Clear blue. Im devestated. I really thought i was pregnant. And with no embryos left and no sperm i feel lost.


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> I did two. Clear blue. Im devestated. I really thought i was pregnant. And with no embryos left and no sperm i feel lost.

I am so sad for u clarkea, are there no possible options left for u? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im gutted for you also! Take time to digest your news. Im here on the thread if you wanna natter and im sure mandy will be too x x


----------



## clarkea

Hi girls. Thanks for ur support. Means alot. Had a bad day yesterday but had a long chat wiv hubby n thought maybe donar sperm may b an option for us. We cud do the sperm retrieval again but its likely the sperm had klienfelters which is probably why it didnt work. 
Were going to srart living again and slip ivf into our lives rather then the other way around.

Miasmum congrats again on ur bfp. Im chuffed for u.
Xxx


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hi girls. Thanks for ur support. Means alot. Had a bad day yesterday but had a long chat wiv hubby n thought maybe donar sperm may b an option for us. We cud do the sperm retrieval again but its likely the sperm had klienfelters which is probably why it didnt work.
> Were going to srart living again and slip ivf into our lives rather then the other way around.
> 
> Miasmum congrats again on ur bfp. Im chuffed for u.
> Xxx


Glad you are able to look at other options Clarkea, and that you are feeling a bit better, life is just so cruel at times and its unfair we have to go through all that we do to try and have a family, i still dont have any signs or symptoms cant help but feel a bit negative at the moment. One week down, one to go. As mias mum says we are always here if ever you need to chat :flower:


How are you feeling mias mum?? xx


----------



## BabyLove1210

clarkea said:


> Hi girls. Thanks for ur support. Means alot. Had a bad day yesterday but had a long chat wiv hubby n thought maybe donar sperm may b an option for us. We cud do the sperm retrieval again but its likely the sperm had klienfelters which is probably why it didnt work.
> Were going to srart living again and slip ivf into our lives rather then the other way around.
> 
> Miasmum congrats again on ur bfp. Im chuffed for u.
> Xxx

Clarkea - I'm right there with you. Mine was also negative. We are lucky enough to have some embryos to try again, but it's $2500 a try for us. My husband and I had the same conversation about spending more time together and not letting this rule our lives. After the loss and this let down, we need to just be "us" for a while. I'm so sorry for you and hopefully we will both have our little miracles one day. :hugs:


----------



## MiasMum

Is there no way they can test the sperm first clarkea? I thought about you alot yesterday and I feel so bad for you. You seem a strong person and I admire you!

Im ok but worried my positive result has been caused by me taking pregnacare pregnancy for the last 3 weeks. Partner says im being paranoid and its only vitamins but I cant help but worry. The hospital want me to call back friday after testing again as I tested early and then they said they will book me in to see if its viable whatever thats supposed to mean.
I cant help but feel scared and that*something may go wrong.


----------



## mandy19

BabyLove1210 said:


> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Thanks for ur support. Means alot. Had a bad day yesterday but had a long chat wiv hubby n thought maybe donar sperm may b an option for us. We cud do the sperm retrieval again but its likely the sperm had klienfelters which is probably why it didnt work.
> Were going to srart living again and slip ivf into our lives rather then the other way around.
> 
> Miasmum congrats again on ur bfp. Im chuffed for u.
> Xxx
> 
> Clarkea - I'm right there with you. Mine was also negative. We are lucky enough to have some embryos to try again, but it's $2500 a try for us. My husband and I had the same conversation about spending more time together and not letting this rule our lives. After the loss and this let down, we need to just be "us" for a while. I'm so sorry for you and hopefully we will both have our little miracles one day. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry about your BFN baby me x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Is there no way they can test the sperm first clarkea? I thought about you alot yesterday and I feel so bad for you. You seem a strong person and I admire you!
> 
> Im ok but worried my positive result has been caused by me taking pregnacare pregnancy for the last 3 weeks. Partner says im being paranoid and its only vitamins but I cant help but worry. The hospital want me to call back friday after testing again as I tested early and then they said they will book me in to see if its viable whatever thats supposed to mean.
> I cant help but feel scared and that*something may go wrong.

I think its only to be expected that you are worried, we worry about everything during this experience. Im sure it will be fine and you will have more reassurance on friday :flower:

My embryos are supposed to have implanted by today, but haven't really had any signs, no implantation bleeding or anything, can't help but think it hasn't worked. xx


----------



## MiasMum

I have also had no bleeding and felt so sure I was out I did go shopping with my friend for 12 hours!


----------



## Baby Me

Mandy19 the only symptom I had before my BFP was cramping, no bleeding. Good luck for OTD next week. Also, I think you may have confused me with babylove, I haven't had my transfer yet.

Babylove and Clarkea, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are both feeling ok although I know that's unlikely.

Miasmum - testing for viability means the 6 week scan to check the heartbeat. Very happy for your BFP, congrats and hope the next two weeks till the scan goes quickly. 

Have my lining check on Friday, FC FET next week. Planning on skiving off work for a few days!


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> Mandy19 the only symptom I had before my BFP was cramping, no bleeding. Good luck for OTD next week. Also, I think you may have confused me with babylove, I haven't had my transfer yet.
> 
> Babylove and Clarkea, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are both feeling ok although I know that's unlikely.
> 
> Miasmum - testing for viability means the 6 week scan to check the heartbeat. Very happy for your BFP, congrats and hope the next two weeks till the scan goes quickly.
> 
> Have my lining check on Friday, FC FET next week. Planning on skiving off work for a few days!


Thanks Babyme!! thats reassuring to know! Sorry about the mix up my head is in the clouds just now, Good luck for your lining check on friday Hope you get the go ahead for transfer next week.
x


----------



## clarkea

Miaamum. We cud test the sperm but wud have to go to london which isnt a problem but the waiting list is years. Its something to think about tho. 
How u feeling? Im so happy that 1 of us so far has a bfp and hoping for mandy too. 
Mandy how r u feelinh?
Baby. Im sorry u had a bfn too. Its awful isnt it.
Im still so upset about it. One min i think ok look to the future and other times im breaking down crying. This is so hard. X


----------



## MiasMum

Oh clarkea... its just terrible and life can be so cruel at times! It really is unfair. Get your name on the list for sperm testing. Even if you decide not to go ahead with it as least you will be on the lust. What part of the country are you again?


----------



## clarkea

Im in preston lancashire x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Miaamum. We cud test the sperm but wud have to go to london which isnt a problem but the waiting list is years. Its something to think about tho.
> How u feeling? Im so happy that 1 of us so far has a bfp and hoping for mandy too.
> Mandy how r u feelinh?
> Baby. Im sorry u had a bfn too. Its awful isnt it.
> Im still so upset about it. One min i think ok look to the future and other times im breaking down crying. This is so hard. X

Thanks Clareka I'm feeling ok, getting fed up waiting now, don't have much hope thats its worked, was at my Gp this morning again and he's signed me off till new year which is a relief, one less thing to worry about!! Just need to break the news to my dragon of a boss tomorrow :haha:

I can only imagine how you must be feeling just now, it will take time for you to get your head round it all and then you will be able to focus on the future x



Mias mum hows you?? official test date tomorrow? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok... ill call the hospital in the morning and see what they say.

I had a letter today saying im due for a smear. I had an abnormal one last summer followed by colposcpy treatment to remove the abnormal cells. My follow up appointment in january came back as normal and referred me back to gp for 6 monthly smears. Obviously I wont be having one now but im scared ive already got abnormal cells that will continue to develop x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im ok... ill call the hospital in the morning and see what they say.
> 
> I had a letter today saying im due for a smear. I had an abnormal one last summer followed by colposcpy treatment to remove the abnormal cells. My follow up appointment in january came back as normal and referred me back to gp for 6 monthly smears. Obviously I wont be having one now but im scared ive already got abnormal cells that will continue to develop x

Hopefully the treatment has done the job and everything will be fine especially if your January one came back normal!!x


----------



## MiasMum

Im just a natural worrier! I have made an appiintment next week with my gp just to put my mind at ease x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing ok, i caved in and tested yesterday!!

i got a :bfp: i am still in disbelief at the moment, i have never seen a BFP ever before, hoping & praying this little one sticks with me .

xx


----------



## Baby Me

Mandy that's amazing congrats! How do you feel? Thought the cramps were a good sign for you. Do you have to wait till Monday to book your 6 week scan? Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I'm really worried right now after my scan yest, lining just over 5mm needs to be 8mm. They upped my progynova to 8mg a day and I go back Monday to see how it's doing. 3mm growth in 3 days not sure if that's poss? I also think it's better to take the pills vaginally going to try and phone the out of hours number today to see what they say. So two weeks of whole milk, brazil nuts, pomegranate juice has only succeeded in making me fat and not a whole lot else! And so much for daily aspirin and raspberry tea and the awful scratch test! Having an acupuncture session tomorrow as that helped me last time on my fresh cycle. If I recall my lining was only 7mm last time and they proceeded so don't see why it has to be 8 now.

I also think they should put me on patches and viagra but the NHS are trying to do the minimal to save money.


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> Mandy that's amazing congrats! How do you feel? Thought the cramps were a good sign for you. Do you have to wait till Monday to book your 6 week scan? Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I'm really worried right now after my scan yest, lining just over 5mm needs to be 8mm. They upped my progynova to 8mg a day and I go back Monday to see how it's doing. 3mm growth in 3 days not sure if that's poss? I also think it's better to take the pills vaginally going to try and phone the out of hours number today to see what they say. So two weeks of whole milk, brazil nuts, pomegranate juice has only succeeded in making me fat and not a whole lot else! And so much for daily aspirin and raspberry tea and the awful scratch test! Having an acupuncture session tomorrow as that helped me last time on my fresh cycle. If I recall my lining was only 7mm last time and they proceeded so don't see why it has to be 8 now.
> 
> I also think they should put me on patches and viagra but the NHS are trying to do the minimal to save money.

Thank you Babyme, I'm still in shock i think and finding it hard to believe it!! had bad cramps yesterday and nausea seems worse, just terrified now and hope it all goes well. My official test date is the 11th Dec so i will call the hospital on wed and see what the next step is.

Sorry to hear about your lining but I'm sure the increase of your dose will thicken it up soon, I have been doing acupuncture through this cycle and i think it has really helped me, good luck for monday and hope your lining is good to go x


----------



## MiasMum

Many congrats mandy! How early did you test? My official test date was yesterday and the line was stronger than the test line. Im booked in for early pregnancy scan on 23rd. I still cant help but worry and dont feel pregnant. Hoping the scan will make it feel more real!

So do happy for you mandy xx


----------



## MiasMum

Thats meant to be so so happy for you x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Many congrats mandy! How early did you test? My official test date was yesterday and the line was stronger than the test line. Im booked in for early pregnancy scan on 23rd. I still cant help but worry and dont feel pregnant. Hoping the scan will make it feel more real!
> 
> So do happy for you mandy xx

Thanks miasmum!! i am like you I'm worried and defo don't feel pregnant!! i tested two nights ago at night 8dp3dt used a clear blue and got a faint positive, tested again yesterday 9dp3dt using a clear blue digital and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks, it feels surreal to me, thats great you are getting your scan, 23rd isn't far away, i will have to call my clinic on wed and then they will send an appointment out to me for a scan.
x


----------



## MiasMum

Like me tested first 6dp5dt and every day after and line just kept getting darker. Still no symptoms x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Like me tested first 6dp5dt and every day after and line just kept getting darker. Still no symptoms x

I tested using tescos own test and it was quite faint yesterday, this morning it was slightly darker, i am having alot more cramping now, are you getting cramps still? x


----------



## MiasMum

No not really cramps anymore. Have a bad back and sore boobs on and off but nothing else. I thought id have morning sickness but no! I had terrible sickness when I had my daughter 8 years ago but maybe it will come later. 
The nurse at the hospital said everything should be fine but to call them if I have any abdominal pains that dont go away or any bleeding.

Im do scared ... wish 23rd woulx hurry up, maybe it will put my mind at ease x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> No not really cramps anymore. Have a bad back and sore boobs on and off but nothing else. I thought id have morning sickness but no! I had terrible sickness when I had my daughter 8 years ago but maybe it will come later.
> The nurse at the hospital said everything should be fine but to call them if I have any abdominal pains that dont go away or any bleeding.
> 
> Im do scared ... wish 23rd woulx hurry up, maybe it will put my mind at ease x

My cramps come & go but are quite strong!! feel very sick at night but think thats down to the progynova tablets, i don't cope very well with sickness lol hope thats a symptom that i don't get. 

The 23rd will be here before you know it!! i have no idea when to expect a scan x


----------



## MiasMum

I just would like to feel sick lol. Put my mind at rest x
My clinic said they scan around 7 weeks as its hard to see anything before then x


----------



## Baby Me

Lining has only grown by about 0.5mm since Friday! They won't up my dose of progynova as they say 8mg maximum. They won't let me take them as suppositories or give me patches. Have to go back again weds. I have to be ready by this Friday as the clinic stops transfers 18th dec. 

Pushed the nurse as to what happens if I'm not ready. She said they would do the transfer anyway as long as it stays over 5mm, and not to worry as they normally give 3 weeks on estrogen an I've only had 2. 

Anyone heard of a transfer under 8mm? 5.6 currently.


----------



## MiasMum

Im shocked they will do it anyway. Obviously there is a reason it needs to be a certain thickness. Also cant believe they wont give you patches. What clinic is this?


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> Lining has only grown by about 0.5mm since Friday! They won't up my dose of progynova as they say 8mg maximum. They won't let me take them as suppositories or give me patches. Have to go back again weds. I have to be ready by this Friday as the clinic stops transfers 18th dec.
> 
> Pushed the nurse as to what happens if I'm not ready. She said they would do the transfer anyway as long as it stays over 5mm, and not to worry as they normally give 3 weeks on estrogen an I've only had 2.
> 
> Anyone heard of a transfer under 8mm? 5.6 currently.

Sorry to hear about your lining baby me hope you get some answers on wednesday! :flower:


----------



## mandy19

How is everyone else doing?? I have been worried sick today, been having pains which feel like a burning sensation & is usually related to my bowels before AF arrives, worried that something is wrong!! 
x


----------



## MiasMum

Try not to worry mandy! Its so hard I know, im petrified and check for blood every time I use the toilet. I need to keep looking at my tests to prove to myself they are real. Crazy I know but cant help it!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Try not to worry mandy! Its so hard I know, im petrified and check for blood every time I use the toilet. I need to keep looking at my tests to prove to myself they are real. Crazy I know but cant help it!

Thanks mias mum i am the same i take a test every day just to make sure!! 

These stomach problems are getting me down, can't do anything but lie in bed hope it goes back to normal soon x


----------



## MiasMum

Have you called the doctor. You should if you are in lots of pain!
Im spending a fortune on tests. Not testing anymore! X


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Have you called the doctor. You should if you are in lots of pain!
> Im spending a fortune on tests. Not testing anymore! X

It seems to have settled now, I'm hoping it was just something i ate which didn't agree with me. I did another digital test today and it shows 2-3 2weeks pregnant :thumbup:
My OTD is tomorrow so just needed peace of mind. 

Hope you are well x


----------



## clarkea

Hi ladies 
Sorry ive not been on for a while but i still cant get my head around things. I just cant believe it didnt work.

Mandy. A big congratulations to u. U must be so chuffed! X
Hope both u girls are doing good x


----------



## mandy19

clarkea said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry ive not been on for a while but i still cant get my head around things. I just cant believe it didnt work.
> 
> Mandy. A big congratulations to u. U must be so chuffed! X
> Hope both u girls are doing good x

Thank you so much Clarkea we have missed you on here but totally understand that you need time away from here.

Always here if you need to chat :flower::hugs: x


----------



## MiasMum

I just saw my gp about my smear. He said due to my abnormal one I am a higer risk but I have had a normal one since. Ill have to wait until after baby is born and then have one post 13 weeks. He said that even with abnormal cells these can take years to develop into something nasty. Smear are all about prevention. 
I still feel scared but im a worrier. I know deep down its fine and ill just have it done after baby is born and my last one was normal but I am paniking just the same. 

Would you be worried or am I just being stupid?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I just saw my gp about my smear. He said due to my abnormal one I am a higer risk but I have had a normal one since. Ill have to wait until after baby is born and then have one post 13 weeks. He said that even with abnormal cells these can take years to develop into something nasty. Smear are all about prevention.
> I still feel scared but im a worrier. I know deep down its fine and ill just have it done after baby is born and my last one was normal but I am paniking just the same.
> 
> Would you be worried or am I just being stupid?

I am a bit like you i worry about everything!! its understandable though as you have had abnormal cells before but as you say you have had a normal one since then, so just try and enjoy your pregnancy and you know you can have another smear after the baby is born and the Gp has said it would takes years for the cells to be something nasty. x


----------



## MiasMum

Mandy do you feel pregnant yet? I still have nothing.


----------



## Baby Me

Miasmum, not everyone has symptoms. My sister in law had none with either pregnancy. And when I was pregnant I had EVERYTHING, such bad sickness I ended up on a drip. And it ended in biochemical. So no symptoms can be good news! When is your scan?


----------



## MiasMum

Ok so this afternoon ive had some brown spotting. Sorry tmi not much and not in my underware, just there ehen I wipe.
Ive called the clinic who said to up my pessaries to 4 a day as it may be just a lack of hormone. She said she is not too worried as I dont have cramps and the blood is not bright red. She said it is very common in early pregnancy and everything usually turns out ok. Obviously she cant say for sure but doesnt think my symptoms are typical early miscarriage symptoms. 
All I can do is up my pessaries and go for my scan on 23rd. Need to call back if bleeding has not stopped in 24-48 hours or gets worse x

Im so scared x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ok so this afternoon ive had some brown spotting. Sorry tmi not much and not in my underware, just there ehen I wipe.
> Ive called the clinic who said to up my pessaries to 4 a day as it may be just a lack of hormone. She said she is not too worried as I dont have cramps and the blood is not bright red. She said it is very common in early pregnancy and everything usually turns out ok. Obviously she cant say for sure but doesnt think my symptoms are typical early miscarriage symptoms.
> All I can do is up my pessaries and go for my scan on 23rd. Need to call back if bleeding has not stopped in 24-48 hours or gets worse x
> 
> Im so scared x

Hi mias mum sorry haven't been on here the past few days, I've been ill with what i think was a stomach bug, seems to be getting better now though, just can't bring myself to eat anything yet though!! No i defo don't feel pregnant either, no sore boobs or anything, not really having any cramps either. Try not to worry about the spotting as its brown so that a sign that its old, your scan will be here before you know it and hopefully you can relax a bit.

I have my scan on the 6th of January, can't wait to get some reassurance.

x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks mandy. Sorry you have been feeling poorly too! Glad you seem to be over the worst!
Im really scared but trying to be positive as its now gone. Ive not had a miscarriage before but im sure it would hurt and have alot more blood. Also I read on here ladies were in alot of pain. My partner thinks things will be ok. This is gonna be a long week x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thanks mandy. Sorry you have been feeling poorly too! Glad you seem to be over the worst!
> Im really scared but trying to be positive as its now gone. Ive not had a miscarriage before but im sure it would hurt and have alot more blood. Also I read on here ladies were in alot of pain. My partner thinks things will be ok. This is gonna be a long week x

Glad to hear that its stopped now mias mum, i defo think if that was the case you would know, i know its hard not to worry, I'm sure everything will be just fine :winkwink: 

I won't be able to relax until i have had my scan either, especially as i don't really have any symptoms just feel queasy a lot of the time but the tablets made me like that anyway. x


----------



## MiasMum

Which tablets? I did another test today to ease my mind .... still positive!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Which tablets? I did another test today to ease my mind .... still positive!

I have to take Progynova tablets, been taking them since before transfer, they make me feel so sick!! Thats good, do you feel a bit better since you have tested again?? I am going to do another digital this week to see if it says 3+ weeks. x


----------



## MiasMum

The progynova tablets dont do anything to me. I do feel a bit better but still scared. Im too scared to do a digital test also. Just the double pink lines for me x


----------



## mandy19

I like the fact that digital clear blue tells you roughly how many weeks you are, would maybe make you feel better if you tried one if those?? what symptoms did you have when you were pregnant with your daughter? if you don't mind me asking, i have never been pregnant before so i have nothing to compare it with x


----------



## MiasMum

I didnt have any until 9 weeks when I started being sick. It was horrible. By the time I saw the midwife it was almost time for my 12 week scan so it all happened really quick. I dont remember being this scared wirh her!

Im not sure about a digital im worried it would say negative lol. Just holding out till 23rd x

According to the clinic im 5 + 3 today. What are you? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I didnt have any until 9 weeks when I started being sick. It was horrible. By the time I saw the midwife it was almost time for my 12 week scan so it all happened really quick. I dont remember being this scared wirh her!
> 
> Im not sure about a digital im worried it would say negative lol. Just holding out till 23rd x
> 
> According to the clinic im 5 + 3 today. What are you? x


Ive asked my other half to get me another digital while he is out shopping :haha:

im not really sure, how to work it out, my transfer was the 27th of Nov and my embryos were 3 days, but i was told that the doctors would date me further?? have no idea x


----------



## MiasMum

I know its confusing... I only know coz they told me. Surely you would only be 2 days behing me? 2 5days transferred on 26th?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I know its confusing... I only know coz they told me. Surely you would only be 2 days behing me? 2 5days transferred on 26th?

yea its very confusing :wacko: well i would think so? I'm not getting a scan until a few weeks after you though, think they said i should be around 7 weeks at the time of my scan x


----------



## MiasMum

That makes sense as my scan on 23rd ill be 6+3. What clinic are you with?


----------



## mandy19

I am with the Glasgow Royal Infirmary x


----------



## Baby Me

My lining has thickened to 7mm and is triple striped!!! Transfer to go ahead Saturday, all being well with embies. Lining was 7mm last time and got bfp.


----------



## MiasMum

Well done baby me x


----------



## MiasMum

My spotting has come back. Still spotting brown and light but im scared just the same. Called hospital again and they still say nothing i can do till my scan next monday :'(


----------



## Baby Me

Miasmum, your gp can refer you to EPU and they can scan you. From 5 weeks they should see a sac. Hope all is ok. x


----------



## Baby Me

Doctor has now said he wants to check estrogen levels with a blood test. Results this afternoon. Just as your over one hurdle another comes along.


----------



## MiasMum

They said at 5 weeks only the sac would be seen so they want to wait a week so hopefully they can see more x


----------



## Baby Me

Hopefully it will stop. I believe bright red blood is the only cause for concern. My sil had bleeding early in her pregnancy and everything he been fine. I had no spotting with my chemical.


----------



## MiasMum

All I can do is wait but im so scared. The midwife said she has 2 or 3 calls a week about spotting and usually thinks work out fine. She said to call back if it turns red or have very painful cramps x


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> My lining has thickened to 7mm and is triple striped!!! Transfer to go ahead Saturday, all being well with embies. Lining was 7mm last time and got bfp.


Great news baby me!! :happydance:


----------



## mandy19

Sorry that you have this worry mias mum, but as baby me says along as its not bright red, and the clinic seems to think its normal, am sure everything will be fine for you. :flower:

I had some really sore cramps today, which had me worried as ive not really had any cramps for a while, keep going to the toilet to check everything is ok. Its just a constant worry for us ladies, i did another digital test and it now says 3+ weeks so I'm relieved at that x


----------



## MiasMum

I did a digital test too. Mine also said 3+. Is that the highest it goes up to?

The midwife told me today that cramping is normal as everything is stretching.
Im just so terrified! Also tmi I know while inserting my pessary earlier I noticed that my cervix is very low and soft. What do you make of that?


----------



## MiasMum

Also I just read another lady on this forum has lost her baby after only having brown discharge and is having surgery later in the week to remove. How sad! 
This has petrified me!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I did a digital test too. Mine also said 3+. Is that the highest it goes up to?
> 
> The midwife told me today that cramping is normal as everything is stretching.
> Im just so terrified! Also tmi I know while inserting my pessary earlier I noticed that my cervix is very low and soft. What do you make of that?

Yea thats all it goes upto is 3+ weeks!! I can imagine how terrified & worried you are, try not to read to much as every pregnancy is different! Don't really know what to make of your cervix being low & soft, have no idea what that would mean?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Of course ive been taking notice of doctor google and have terrified myself. Even optimistic partner is worried x


----------



## Millybear

Hi Baby Me, so pleased for you, try not to worry, I'm sure you will be fine. My hospital don't seem to check estrogen levels. Your linings thickened, that's great!


----------



## Baby Me

Thanks Millybear. How are you getting along?


----------



## Millybear

Hi Baby Me, well ok lining had thickened, thanks for asking, it was up to 6.1, so on that progress hopefully will continue and get to 8.5 - 9. Planned now for 23rd. Just hoping and praying my little frostie will survive the thaw x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Of course ive been taking notice of doctor google and have terrified myself. Even optimistic partner is worried x

Dr Google is defo not a good idea! But i know its not easy and you just need reassurance or answers. x


----------



## Baby Me

Millybear that's great news. Sounds like you will have a lovely thick lining. How many embies do you have? I have two hoping to have both transferred. x


----------



## Millybear

Baby Me, all my hopes are on my one and only Blast. Hoping and praying........When are u planning to transfer?


----------



## Baby Me

Saturday. Scared about thawing too. When's your next lining check?


----------



## Millybear

They don't want to check again, just to continue meds. Started Cyclogest today, transfer planned for Tuesday. Wow not long till Saturday, and you have two chances. Are they going to thaw both and put two back if they survive?


----------



## Baby Me

Yes will thaw both as one is not great quality and they would not do a fet cycle on that one alone, so it would be wasted otherwise. Doctor is happy with my blood test results from yesterday so all booked in for Saturday morning. The sense if relief I feel right now is so immense that I don't want to ruin it with worrying about the thaw.


----------



## Millybear

That's great news with your bloods, so pleased after all your stress and wow Saturday you will be PUPO!


----------



## Baby Me

And on Monday so will you be! Do you have a blasto too? What will your otd be? x


----------



## mandy19

How are you feeling today mias mum?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok. Just so worried something has gone wrong! Keep getting upset and crying and now ive peed oh off too by keep going on. Had no spotting since mon but im petrified! X


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im ok. Just so worried something has gone wrong! Keep getting upset and crying and now ive peed oh off too by keep going on. Had no spotting since mon but im petrified! X

Im glad the spotting has stopped, its only natural to worry, not long to go now until your scan and hopefully you will feel a lot better.

Its just been one thing or another with me, after getting over the sickness bug, i now have a really bad cold and I'm back to being in bed most of the day:cry:
Ive been having cramps the past two days, they even kept me awake during the night, still don't feel as if I'm pregnant , don't think i will until I've had my scan to. x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks mandy. Sorry to hear your poorly again. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
Im meant to be 6 weeks today but still not a sniff of a symptom just to add to my worries x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thanks mandy. Sorry to hear your poorly again. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> Im meant to be 6 weeks today but still not a sniff of a symptom just to add to my worries x

Give it a few weeks and we with both have all the symptoms!! :wink wink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Haha I know your probably right. Im such a worrier, you seem much more level headed!
I keep telling myself I didnt even know this early with Mia.
Im still terrified something has gone wrong even tho the midwife didnt seem too concerned. Just wish monday would hurry! X


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Haha I know your probably right. Im such a worrier, you seem much more level headed!
> I keep telling myself I didnt even know this early with Mia.
> Im still terrified something has gone wrong even tho the midwife didnt seem too concerned. Just wish monday would hurry! X

lol i worry to believe me, but just think its out of our hands so there is no point in getting ourselves to worked up about things unless we need to.

Yea roll on Monday I'm excited for u:winkwink: I've got over another 2 weeks to wait, I'm desperate to know how many are in there:haha:x


----------



## MiasMum

Me too but also scared of something being wrong or no heartbeat x


----------



## mandy19

yea we won't be able to relax until we find out that everything is ok. I still don't believe that i am pregnant, won't believe it until i see it. x


----------



## MiasMum

Ok so now spotting again only red this time. Gutted! I cant cope with this x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ok so now spotting again only red this time. Gutted! I cant cope with this x

Praying everything is ok for you!! Could you call the clinic tomorrow and ask them to scan you early? x


----------



## mandy19

my cramps aren't going away or easing I've had to take some paracetamol to try and ease the pain :cry: x


----------



## MiasMum

Sorry you have cramps too mandy. Mine feel like they are in my legs. I tried to call the out of hours number at the clinic but got no joy so ive called nhs direct and waiting for them to call back x


----------



## Baby Me

Sending positive vibes your way Mia. Hope all is ok. xx


----------



## mandy19

How are you this morning mias mum? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok. Nhs direct said unless im losing more than a tablespoon and severe cramping there is not much they can do. Blood has now turned brown and I just noticed a bit stringy. Sorry. Cramps have gone, I just dont know what to think x


----------



## MiasMum

Just spoke to the clinic. They also said they cant do anything till monday but to call back if bleeding gets worse x


----------



## mandy19

Thats not very helpful to you at all is it!! I think the fact that you are not having bad cramps is a good sign though?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Maybe but im still terrified! Has slowed down a bit now x


----------



## Baby Me

How is everyone today? I am now pupo with twins. Everything looked good. Otd 2nd Jan.


----------



## MiasMum

Well done babyme! You got there in the end! 
My bleeding has stopped again but im not feeling very hopeful. Just got a gut feeling. Monday cant come soon enough! x


----------



## mandy19

Congrats on being PUPO baby me!! 

Not to much longer now mias mum, I've been ill again not been able to eat much at all and was sick this morning, just when i thought i was feeling better, cramp were really bad yesterday, i called my clinic today and they said just keep taking paracetamol and if they get worse then call them back. Feeling so miserable x


----------



## MiasMum

Oh dear, sorry your feeling so ill. Sickness could be a good sign no?
I feel a bit sick and off food but not sure if thats a symptom. I did another test yesterday which said pregnant 3+ so I hope things are ok. I just dont feel pregnant! 
Oh is sure u would have been in pain and had lots more blood had I miscarried. Im just so worried for monday x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh dear, sorry your feeling so ill. Sickness could be a good sign no?
> I feel a bit sick and off food but not sure if thats a symptom. I did another test yesterday which said pregnant 3+ so I hope things are ok. I just dont feel pregnant!
> Oh is sure u would have been in pain and had lots more blood had I miscarried. Im just so worried for monday x


Thats reassuring that your test still says 3+, i don't feel pregnant either, its hard to tell whats symptoms and whats a bug! :cry:
Im hope everything will be fine for you on monday! :flower: am sure it will x


----------



## Baby Me

When did you both start cramping?


----------



## mandy19

I had cramping straight after transfer had it right up until my BFP it stopped for a while then started back a few days ago but stronger.


----------



## Millybear

Hi Baby Me
Congratulations on being PUPO with twins! How great they both survived the thaw! Hope you have a stress free 2ww!


----------



## Baby Me

I know Millybear! Could not believe our good fortune. Got so scared when I heard my phone ringing in the middle of acupuncture, they said they would only call if it was bad news but they were actually calling with good news! Now I'm comparing everything yo last time. Started cramping after two days last time. I'm wishing for cramping and nausea! Are you in Monday?

Glad your bleeding has stopped Miasmum. Hope all is looking good and you can stop worrying on Monday.


----------



## MiasMum

Me too! Oh says he feels things will be ok x


----------



## Millybear

Yes, Planned for Monday, probably be afternoon, if survives the thaw. Not sure what time. They said they would ring Monday to let me know, if survives the thaw. All I can do is hope and pray, as I only have the one. So pleased for you, hope your 2ww is not too stressful, everybody says it. But it's so true, such a roller coaster of emotion!


----------



## Baby Me

I will test before OTD. Doctor making me wait 17 days for OTD! Hope it all goes well for both go you on Monday. Millybear I would recommend acupuncture before and after. Really relaxes you.


----------



## mandy19

Hi Ladies hope you are all well. 

Mias mum good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope all goes well for you :flower:

x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou mandy. Ill update tomorrow. I have no finger nails left x


----------



## mandy19

will be waiting :wink wink: x


----------



## Baby Me

Good luck today Millybear and Miasmum. X


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi ladies. Back from my scan. 1 happy healthy little bean with strong heartbeat seen. Nurse says she thinks the blood was probably caused by the other blast.

Feel a little sad for that blast but im made up! Even got a pic!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi ladies. Back from my scan. 1 happy healthy little bean with strong heartbeat seen. Nurse says she thinks the blood was probably caused by the other blast.
> 
> Feel a little sad for that blast but im made up! Even got a pic!



:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Great news I'm so happy for you!! I've been checking on here every 5 mins lol so did they tell you how many weeks you are?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah thanks Mandy! Means alot. 6 weeks 5 days x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah thanks Mandy! Means alot. 6 weeks 5 days x

Thats fantastic!! Cant wait for my scan now, how have you been feeling??
I'm still getting a lot of cramping and the nausea is horrendous , been sick every morning!! :cry: x


----------



## MiasMum

Wont be long until your scan. 6th did you say? Ive not been sick but have nausea most of the time. Sickness started at 9 weeks with my daughter so I expect it will hit me soon x


----------



## Baby Me

Excellent news!! Well done and congrats. Are you signed off to midwife now?


----------



## MiasMum

Yep under midwife now. First appointment on 10th Jan x

How are you feeling babyme?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Wont be long until your scan. 6th did you say? Ive not been sick but have nausea most of the time. Sickness started at 9 weeks with my daughter so I expect it will hit me soon x


yea two weeks today :thumbup: hope i don't have this for long :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

I dont remember it lasting that long with my daughter, its just horrible!
It will all be worth it!
I think you must be 6+2. your blasts were 2 days behind mine and transfer a day later x


----------



## Baby Me

I feel worryingly normal. I've got on with life a lot more this time, been driving and food shopping and out for lunch. Last time I stayed on the couch for 2 days and then barely left the house for a week. I'm so worried that I'm not cramping, and that maybe it's because I haven't rested enough.


----------



## MiasMum

I spend 12 hours shopping just after my transfer x


----------



## MiasMum

So nausea has well and trurly struck now. Got up in the night to use the toilet and couldnt get back to sleep. Just felt so sick. Not actually been sick YET but I feel it wont be long!

Are you any better today Mandy?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> So nausea has well and trurly struck now. Got up in the night to use the toilet and couldnt get back to sleep. Just felt so sick. Not actually been sick YET but I feel it wont be long!
> 
> Are you any better today Mandy?

Hi mias mum, my nausea is really bad also, been sick a few times, had a little scare today, very small bleed so called the clinic and they asked me to go in, had a scan, we did see a heartbeat however the doc said the foetal pole wasn't measuring as big as it should for 6 weeks, i now have to go back in a weeks time for another scan, so as you can imagine I'm really worried, I'm glad we got to see a heartbeat though, cramps have been quite sore again today, have taken paracetamol, the doc says i shouldn't really be experiencing these cramps although when i called the clinic a few days ago to speak to the nurse, they assured me it was quite normal.

Its just constant worry, i just pray my little one grows enough for next week.

Hope you are well and wish you a Merry Christmas :xmas6::xmas9: xx


----------



## MiasMum

Oh no Mandy... sorry your having a tough time x its such a worry! Im pleased they managed to look at you so soon. I dont have any knowledge about what your doctor said but I pray everything will be ok for you! Did you just have the one in there? Maybe your bleed was caused by the same as mine?
This is always such a worry. Did the doctor seem concerned or give you a reason? X


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh no Mandy... sorry your having a tough time x its such a worry! Im pleased they managed to look at you so soon. I dont have any knowledge about what your doctor said but I pray everything will be ok for you! Did you just have the one in there? Maybe your bleed was caused by the same as mine?
> This is always such a worry. Did the doctor seem concerned or give you a reason? X

Thanks mias mum, well she said she could see something else but wasn't to sure what it was?? but think its just the one, she didn't give me a reason just said we will have to compare the measurements next week. 
Haven't had any more bleeding thank fully so just hope next week goes well. x


----------



## MiasMum

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you! Try and enjoy your day today whatever your doing. Happy christmas! x x


----------



## MiasMum

How are things Mandy?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> How are things Mandy?

hi mias mum, feel slightly better, the cramps only seem to come if I'm moving about to much so for now I'm resting as much as possible, still a lot of nausea and sick most mornings but its only the mornings thankfully. The hardest thing just now is trying to eat!! My other half is looking after me though. Nervous for my scan on tuesday!! 

Hows things with u?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im sure sickness must be a good thing! Keeping everything crossed for your scan!
Im ok, still not been sick but feel it on and off. Im at work all day today and my back and tummy us killing me!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im sure sickness must be a good thing! Keeping everything crossed for your scan!
> Im ok, still not been sick but feel it on and off. Im at work all day today and my back and tummy us killing me!

I couldn't go to work the way i am, i will be going back to my GP on tuesday to get another sick line, havent got the energy to get out of bed most days :cry: is your tummy sore with cramps?? hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MiasMum

No not cramps just aching! Im also worried as ive not got any sickness. Also got my partner to order us a curry tonight so im obviously not feeling much which worries me!
Im not going to work all day again, just do my 3 4 hour evening shifts. 9-6 today has nearly finished me off x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> No not cramps just aching! Im also worried as ive not got any sickness. Also got my partner to order us a curry tonight so im obviously not feeling much which worries me!
> Im not going to work all day again, just do my 3 4 hour evening shifts. 9-6 today has nearly finished me off x

Yea try and take it easy, we always have something to worry us!! Remember you said you didn't really get any sickness until you were 9 weeks with your daughter so there is still plenty time, i just hope mine doesn't get any worse as i don't cope well with it at all, feel like I'm fading away as i can hardly eat x


----------



## MiasMum

I know, I keep telling myself that. Maybe it will kick in soon.
Have you tried ginger biscuits for your sickness? x


----------



## mandy19

Yea tried them a few weeks ago but can't even stomach them
Now, have actually been quite sick tonight, it's normally just the mornings :-( x


----------



## MiasMum

Oh... you must start to feel better soon surely! Fx x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh... you must start to feel better soon surely! Fx x

I really hope so, my other half was wanting to take me to the hospital last night because nothing is staying down, don't think they can do much though. I feel like its 2 steps forward and 10 back!! just worried that I'm not getting the nutrition i need x


----------



## MiasMum

Fx for you scan tomorrow! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Fx for you scan tomorrow! x

thanks mias mum, I've managed to get up and have a nice bath today, which a great achievement lol, feel a bit better today, hope i continue to feel better this time. Really nervous about my scan, will update as soon as i can tomorrow, how u feeling?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok. Feel a bit rubbish and quesy. Just cant put my finger on how I feel. Definitely off food!
Glad to hear your feeling a bit better. What time is your scan?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im ok. Feel a bit rubbish and quesy. Just cant put my finger on how I feel. Definitely off food!
> Glad to hear your feeling a bit better. What time is your scan?

Oh maybe it's the start of your sickness kicking in??? I just managed some super noodles, I'm so pleased lol.

My scan is at 12:15 tomorrow so least it isn't to long to wait x


----------



## MiasMum

Well good luck! Ill be thinking of you x


----------



## MiasMum

How did you get on Mandy? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> How did you get on Mandy? x

Hi,
 scan went well, and baby has grown as it should :happy dance: got a wee picture and I've been discharged from the clinic, such a relief, they said i was measuring 7 weeks exactly x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow... huge congratulations! So pleased for you! No explanation for last week? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Wow... huge congratulations! So pleased for you! No explanation for last week? x

Thank you!! well they said they could see a collapsed sac so that was maybe the reason for the bleed?? Just want the next 5 weeks to hurry up so i can hopefully feel a bit better lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Well im 8 weeks tomorrow according to my scan and have a midwife appointment next fri.
love your ticker ... how do I get one? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well im 8 weeks tomorrow according to my scan and have a midwife appointment next fri.
> love your ticker ... how do I get one? x[/QUOTE
> 
> 8 weeks already!! :thumbup: if you click on mine, it will take you into the page, you have to register then click on create a ticker, after you do that you have to copy & paste it into your signature :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks! Im a tad worried as I just dont feel anything today :-(


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thanks! Im a tad worried as I just dont feel anything today :-(

Im sure your just lucky and not having to suffer any of these symptoms just yet :winkwink: I'm feeling a bit crampy again, just when you think your feeling ok :dohh: think its probably just because i had the scan today!! Hopefully a nice bath will help.

Happy New Year to you when it comes I'm sure 2014 will be a great year for us :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou. Happy new year to you too x


----------



## Baby Me

Congrats Mandy. I'm so worried today. My test lines are not as dark as the control line yet and I'm 10dp5dt. CBCI only read 1-2 weeks this morning and I should be 4 weeks 1 day today. I couldn't stand if the same thing were to happen again. So now I'm scared to take any more tests. Wondering if it's better to leave the testing and wait for the scan so I can at least have a couple of weeks of feeling happy. I hate taking the tests, every morning I feel terrified. I just wish I could enjoy the positive result but I can't. It does feel very different from my cp though. I never had sore bbs or tiredness with that and really feeling that now, and this time I got IB (light brown) at 7dp5dt which lasted a couple of days. I've also started to feel a tad queasy in the mornings, I can eat and drink fine but when my stomach is empty I feel ill. Last time I had extreme morning sickness though and thought that meant everything was ok, so I guess you can never read much into the symptoms.


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> Congrats Mandy. I'm so worried today. My test lines are not as dark as the control line yet and I'm 10dp5dt. CBCI only read 1-2 weeks this morning and I should be 4 weeks 1 day today. I couldn't stand if the same thing were to happen again. So now I'm scared to take any more tests. Wondering if it's better to leave the testing and wait for the scan so I can at least have a couple of weeks of feeling happy. I hate taking the tests, every morning I feel terrified. I just wish I could enjoy the positive result but I can't. It does feel very different from my cp though. I never had sore bbs or tiredness with that and really feeling that now, and this time I got IB (light brown) at 7dp5dt which lasted a couple of days. I've also started to feel a tad queasy in the mornings, I can eat and drink fine but when my stomach is empty I feel ill. Last time I had extreme morning sickness though and thought that meant everything was ok, so I guess you can never read much into the symptoms.


Congratulations on your BFP baby me!! I stopped testing before my test line was as dark as the control line, I've also read on here that the weeks indicator on the Digital test aren't always reliable. I know it's very hard not to worry after what you went through last time but hopefully the different symptoms you are feeling are a good sign. Fingers crossed everything works out fine for you. X


----------



## Baby Me

Thanks Mandy. I tested again this morning and line so much darker, nearly as dark as control line and far darker than it ever got last time. How far were you when you stopped testing?


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> Thanks Mandy. I tested again this morning and line so much darker, nearly as dark as control line and far darker than it ever got last time. How far were you when you stopped testing?

Thats great news!! I started testing 8 dp3dt and stopped a few days after my official test date which was 11th of Dec. My other half told me I had to stop buying tests lol but it is hard to stop :haha: x


----------



## Baby Me

My DH thinks I should just do one more test halfway between now and the scan. I don't think I can stop testing every day though!


----------



## mandy19

How are we all this morning ladies??? I'm scared to jinx myself but I actually think I'm feeling better :thumbup: x


----------



## MiasMum

Yey mandy!
Im still scared as still feel nothing :-(


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Yey mandy!
> Im still scared as still feel nothing :-(

I'm sure everything is fine, you have seen your little one & seen his/hers heart beating as it should :winkwink: but totally understand that you are still worried. Would you consider paying for a private scan just to put your mind at ease?? X


----------



## MiasMum

I would... ive been trying to find out where near me do them and how to organise one but I cant seem to find any infomation x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I would... ive been trying to find out where near me do them and how to organise one but I cant seem to find any infomation x

Nothing on google? I'm thinking about trying to get a 10 week one private just for reassurance. X


----------



## MiasMum

Ive left a message with the receptionist at the doctors asking the midwife to call me. 
Just spoke to my partner at work and he thinks im being stupid. He says there is no readon to suggest anything is wrong and ill be having my 12 week scan soon enough. He said its a waste of time and money and im probably lucky this time around.
Ill see what the midwife says when she calls x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ive left a message with the receptionist at the doctors asking the midwife to call me.
> Just spoke to my partner at work and he thinks im being stupid. He says there is no readon to suggest anything is wrong and ill be having my 12 week scan soon enough. He said its a waste of time and money and im probably lucky this time around.
> Ill see what the midwife says when she calls x


Men just don't get it lol, I haven't spoken to my partner about a private scan but he would probably agree with your partner but I will just go ahead with it anyway if it makes us feel better about things then I don't see the harm x


----------



## MiasMum

I agree. Just need to wait for the midwife to call x


----------



## mandy19

Can't believe how different I feel today, the nausea is just there a little bit and I now feel starving constantly!! Able to eat more things now, really hope this is a turning point. X


----------



## MiasMum

Well done for you ... glad your feeling better x


----------



## Baby Me

6 weeks is too long to wait for another scan. Men just don't get how much this means to us. I would have one at the halfway waiting point.


----------



## Baby Me

My line today is the same darkness as 16dpo, two days ago. The weird thing is the control line looks a bit lighter so just wondering if the test has less dye in it? Did a CBCI and reads 2-3 weeks which is up from 1-2 weeks on Tuesday. Ahh the nerves and anxiety! Two weeks till scan!


----------



## mandy19

Baby Me said:


> My line today is the same darkness as 16dpo, two days ago. The weird thing is the control line looks a bit lighter so just wondering if the test has less dye in it? Did a CBCI and reads 2-3 weeks which is up from 1-2 weeks on Tuesday. Ahh the nerves and anxiety! Two weeks till scan!

It's all stressful isn't it :dohh: I only had a scan this week and I'm ready wanting another one.


----------



## mandy19

Mia's mum did you get to speak to your midwife? X


----------



## MiasMum

No not yet but after much googling I have found a place fairly nearby that offer private scans. Im booked in tomorrow at 3. Excited but also scared. Ill be 8+3 tomorrow.
Ive just been reading online that once a heartbeat had been detected the risk of miscarriage drops by a huge amount so that has made me feel a little better.
My partner thinks im nuts but lack of symptoms is so worrying to me after I suffered so bad last time. I know im probably being paranoid but I dont care, I need peace of mind. I told him not to bother coming with me tomorrow if he thinks its so stupid!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> No not yet but after much googling I have found a place fairly nearby that offer private scans. Im booked in tomorrow at 3. Excited but also scared. Ill be 8+3 tomorrow.
> Ive just been reading online that once a heartbeat had been detected the risk of miscarriage drops by a huge amount so that has made me feel a little better.
> My partner thinks im nuts but lack of symptoms is so worrying to me after I suffered so bad last time. I know im probably being paranoid but I dont care, I need peace of mind. I told him not to bother coming with me tomorrow if he thinks its so stupid!

That's great you have one so soon :winkwink: exciting!! I read that to, someone had posted that the risk drops to 1% after the heartbeat is detected, it's reassuring!! 

Quite right, after everything we've been through a little peace of mind isn't much to ask:thumbup: I'm thinking of trying to get a 10 week scan, I haven't even been referred to a midwife yet so have know idea when my next scan would be, have an appointment with my GP on Tuesday to get referred, will be 8 weeks then x


----------



## MiasMum

I saw my gp who put me in touch with the midwife. I have my first appointment next friday afternoon.
I dont know why im so scared and worried. I didnt have a single concern when having Mia! I am a natural worrier but think im going crazy x


----------



## mandy19

Yea I am the very same, every little niggle scares me and I'm constantly at the bathroom making sure there is no bleeding. This time tomorrow I'm sure you will feel a lot better :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I really hope your right. Fx for me x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I really hope your right. Fx for me x

Everything crossed x


----------



## MiasMum

The midwife just called me. She said she feels a scan would be good for me and hopefully put my mind at rest. She also said its unlikely anything is wrong with my pregnancy as nothing has happened to suggest so. Apperently it can be normal to have no or minimal symptoms. She also said that if the baby had died your body would try to expel it which at the very least would cause some discomfort. I need to stop reading horror storys on the internet! I hope shes right! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> The midwife just called me. She said she feels a scan would be good for me and hopefully put my mind at rest. She also said its unlikely anything is wrong with my pregnancy as nothing has happened to suggest so. Apperently it can be normal to have no or minimal symptoms. She also said that if the baby had died your body would try to expel it which at the very least would cause some discomfort. I need to stop reading horror storys on the internet! I hope shes right! x


That's good!! After tomorrow you will be able to relax a bit :flower: x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou. Ill update tomorrow x


----------



## mandy19

Good luck for today Mia's mum although I'm sure you won't need it :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Im back... everything is fine!
Baby is measuring 1 day ahead but because obviously sure on my dates things wont change. She just said baby is obviously healthy and growing well. We saw and heard the heartbeat, it was amazing. She showed us the arms starting to form and the umbilical cord growing. It was such a great scan, so much better than the one from the clinic. We saw everyting on a 28in tv. Im so happy. Partner decided he wasnt waiting in the car and came in. He still says he feels its a waste of money but is glad he saw bubs!
She also said to be grateful im not being ill and I probably would have been by now if it was coming. As soon as i get online ill update my ticker as cant do it from my phone!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im back... everything is fine!
> Baby is measuring 1 day ahead but because obviously sure on my dates things wont change. She just said baby is obviously healthy and growing well. We saw and heard the heartbeat, it was amazing. She showed us the arms starting to form and the umbilical cord growing. It was such a great scan, so much better than the one from the clinic. We saw everyting on a 28in tv. Im so happy. Partner decided he wasnt waiting in the car and came in. He still says he feels its a waste of money but is glad he saw bubs!
> She also said to be grateful im not being ill and I probably would have been by now if it was coming. As soon as i get online ill update my ticker as cant do it from my phone!

Awww that's great news!!!! So pleased for you, see you are just one of the lucky ones!! :haha: at least you can relax now. Yea get that ticker on ASAP :winkwink: xx


----------



## MiasMum

She also said that she believes girls make you more sick than boys because you have your own hormones and baby girls. She said its not a medical thing but her belief so maybe it is a boy x


----------



## mandy19

Oh so could be a little boy for you :winkwink: I did that Chinese gender thing for fun and it predicts I'm having a girl lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Lol. I just did that and it said boy.
I just spoke to my sister and she said she had no sickness with both my nephews so maybe there is something in it. I just know I felt awful when having Mia and as soon as I stopped being sick I had terrible heartburn.
Do you want a girl or dont mind?
I dont really mind but a boy would be nice seeing as I already have a girl. x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Lol. I just did that and it said boy.
> I just spoke to my sister and she said she had no sickness with both my nephews so maybe there is something in it. I just know I felt awful when having Mia and as soon as I stopped being sick I had terrible heartburn.
> Do you want a girl or dont mind?
> I dont really mind but a boy would be nice seeing as I already have a girl. x


That's so weird!! Lol :haha: well we will know by August if its right.
I always thought I would have a boy, think my partner would prefer a boy because he already has a little girl she's 5. I honestly don't mind what I have as long as he/she is healthy, if I do have a girl though I would feel under pressure to do this again to try and have a boy for my partner lol I've told him so far that I will only be having one :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

I know what you mean. I think my partner would like a boy, carry on the family name and all that but wouldnt really mind if was a girl. I do feel ill be doing this all again if its a girl.
Mines bound to be a boy because we can only agree on a girls name x


----------



## mandy19

I don't know if I could do it again :wacko: 
I have a name for a boy, have done for a long time, we like Jude or Jaxon for a boy haven't really got a girls name although I've always liked Macey but not to sure x


----------



## MiasMum

We have always said phoebe for a girl. I like unusual boys names. I love gage and fabion but my partner hates both.

I know what you mean about doing it all again. Its so emotional. I really feel for the the poor ladies with multiple failed cycles! It must be heartbreaking. 

Are you still using your pessaries? Ive got to use them until 29th and im so sick of them!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> We have always said phoebe for a girl. I like unusual boys names. I love gage and fabion but my partner hates both.
> 
> I know what you mean about doing it all again. Its so emotional. I really feel for the the poor ladies with multiple failed cycles! It must be heartbreaking.
> 
> Are you still using your pessaries? Ive got to use them until 29th and im so sick of them!

Those are lovely names, yea I know I feel so lucky, my friend has been through IVF twice already both cycles failed, she will be starting her FET next month.

Yea I've got to use them until 12 weeks, I'm on the crinone gel though are you?? I'm so sick of them to, they are so messy & disgusting!!! X


----------



## MiasMum

No, not on any gel. What does that do? Im so sick of using them. They didnt really bother me at first but im so fed up now x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> No, not on any gel. What does that do? Im so sick of using them. They didnt really bother me at first but im so fed up now x

I was on the pessary ones to start with but they caused a lot of irritation for me so they changed me to the gel, it works just the same, sorry this is going to be TMI but it kinda congeals and comes out in clumps!!! So disgusting can't wait to stop them. X


----------



## MiasMum

Lol. Thats ok. I know what you mean, as soon as the medicine from the pessary is absorbed the white gunk hangs about all day. Sorry for tmi too x


----------



## mandy19

I've got 4 more weeks to put up with them lol, did they do an abdominal scan yesterday? X


----------



## MiasMum

Yes abdominal and my bladder wasnt even that full! I dashed from work so didnt really have time to drink loads of water x


----------



## mandy19

That's good, I'm looking forward to an abdominal scan and actually getting to keep my clothes on :haha: 

I don't know how you can manage to work in these early weeks, I still haven't really left the house, managed a bit of housework today though so that's a bonus, my sick line runs out 14th of Jan so I'm really hoping to be ready to go back then, my job is so physical though so a bit worried.

Did you try a ticker ? X


----------



## MiasMum

I am struggling with work, have cut my hours right down. I work in a little family run shop so its on your feet all the time. It hurts my back and by the end of my shift my stomach hurts too. Will be better next week I hope, Mia goes back to school so I can hopefully get some rest in. My partner has taken her out for the day to give me a bit of a break and do some housework, im trying to find motivation! 
What do you do for work?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I am struggling with work, have cut my hours right down. I work in a little family run shop so its on your feet all the time. It hurts my back and by the end of my shift my stomach hurts too. Will be better next week I hope, Mia goes back to school so I can hopefully get some rest in. My partner has taken her out for the day to give me a bit of a break and do some housework, im trying to find motivation!
> What do you do for work?

I totally need motivation, I'm in the middle of just taking my Xmas tree down :haha: just haven't had the energy!

I'm a nurse and work in a very busy surgical high dependency ward, I'm not looking forward to all the weird & wonderful smells I have to face during my shift. :sick: x


----------



## MiasMum

Ticker wont work .... its just a load of writing!?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ticker wont work .... its just a load of writing!?

I had to copy and paste a link into my signature??? X


----------



## MiasMum

I did that and then went to preview but was still writing x


----------



## mandy19

It took me a few tries to work it out x


----------



## MiasMum

Ill give it another go tomorrow x


----------



## MiasMum

Just getting ready for bed and have bleeding again. I really cant cope with this. Everyghing was fine yesterday and now this. I dont know what to do... probably call the doctor in the morning


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Just getting ready for bed and have bleeding again. I really cant cope with this. Everyghing was fine yesterday and now this. I dont know what to do... probably call the doctor in the morning


Sorry I'm just seeing this, was it red?? Have you called the doctor this morning? Hope your ok x


----------



## MiasMum

Yes was red. A tiny amount. Sorry for tmi but was like snotty but only when I wiped. Then nothing and nothing again now.
I havent called, im not in any pain so I know what they will say. I dont know if just to mention it when I see the midwife friday x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Yes was red. A tiny amount. Sorry for tmi but was like snotty but only when I wiped. Then nothing and nothing again now.
> I havent called, im not in any pain so I know what they will say. I dont know if just to mention it when I see the midwife friday x

Yea that's a good idea, it's a good sign that it was a small amount and that you weren't in pain, there are lots of threads on here about women bleeding through pregnancy and everything works out fine, although that probably doesn't make it any easier for you. X


----------



## MiasMum

No but im not going to panic. Everything was fine saturday and im sure there would be pain and lots more blood if it were bad.
My friend just told me she had some bleeding caused by cervical erosion, also I guess I could have knocked my cervix with the pessary. Think the cervix is extra sensitive during pregnancy.
Ill just talk to her friday unless it happens again in which case ill call x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> No but im not going to panic. Everything was fine saturday and im sure there would be pain and lots more blood if it were bad.
> My friend just told me she had some bleeding caused by cervical erosion, also I guess I could have knocked my cervix with the pessary. Think the cervix is extra sensitive during pregnancy.
> Ill just talk to her friday unless it happens again in which case ill call x


Yea I've read that those pessaries can cause bleeding due to irritation to the cervix. I did find them rather painful, that's why I changed to the other ones!! A few more weeks and we will be rid of them :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I have just spoken to the ivf clinic as needed to order more oestrogen tablets. I mentioned it to them and they dont think there is anything to worry about. She said blood supply to the cervix is richer and bleeding is so common. She said that because the scan was ok the day before thinks should be fine and no need for me to call my doctor. Just mention it to midwife on Friday. She said that the doctor wouldnt do anything unless it was heavy and accompanied by pain which is also what id have if it were bad x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I have just spoken to the ivf clinic as needed to order more oestrogen tablets. I mentioned it to them and they dont think there is anything to worry about. She said blood supply to the cervix is richer and bleeding is so common. She said that because the scan was ok the day before thinks should be fine and no need for me to call my doctor. Just mention it to midwife on Friday. She said that the doctor wouldnt do anything unless it was heavy and accompanied by pain which is also what id have if it were bad x

That's good then!! I need more tablets to but wasn't sure if the clinic would give me them since they have discharged me or if I have to get them from my GP, got my Gp appointment tomorrow. X


----------



## MiasMum

When I got some from my gp before he had to order them in. 
Mine was because I had some delivered friday but they were not all there. Meant to be 84 but they only sent 40.


----------



## MiasMum

Good luck tomorrow! x


----------



## mandy19

How are you today Mia's mum?? My nausea seems bad again today :cry: I'm just back from the docs, couldn't get a appointment with the midwife I've to call tomorrow, they said at reception the first available appointment is the 27th of January I just felt that's to long to wait?? Will call them tomorrow to see if I can get one sooner . X


----------



## MiasMum

Thats terrible, they cant make you wait that long! You will be nearly 12 weeks.Give them another call tomorrow.
Im ok, no more blood but I am scared. Im petrified of a missed misscariage! I know im probably worrying about nothing but I can't help it just the same. 
I also feel so upset that everything was good Saturday and after paying all that money it didn't even calm my nerves for 24 hours. I just need to speak to the midwife friday. 

Sorry to hear your sickness is back. Hopefully you can get some relief soon.


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thats terrible, they cant make you wait that long! You will be nearly 12 weeks.Give them another call tomorrow.
> Im ok, no more blood but I am scared. Im petrified of a missed misscariage! I know im probably worrying about nothing but I can't help it just the same.
> I also feel so upset that everything was good Saturday and after paying all that money it didn't even calm my nerves for 24 hours. I just need to speak to the midwife friday.
> 
> Sorry to hear your sickness is back. Hopefully you can get some relief soon.


I know I've just called them again and they are going to squeeze me in, but need to wait for them to call me back with when. Glad to hear you haven't had anymore blood, but I totally understand how you are feeling, I haven't had what you have had and I still worry about the baby stopping growing, think the only thing that would stop us worrying so much is a daily scan lol, have you thought about buying a Doppler to try and listen to your baby's heartbeat maybe that would reassure you a bit, I've seen on here that some women find it as early as 8+5 days! My sister in law has one and I'm going to get her to try for me soon. 

I'm done with this nausea now, so tired of it!! Doctor signed me off for another two weeks and said to just ring her if I need longer.

Midwife just rang there got an appointment on Monday :thumbup: thank goodness x


----------



## MiasMum

I just ordered the sonoline B on amazon. I watched a lady doing a demo on youtube. Says can detect a heartbeat from 10 weeks so by the time it arrives ill be nearly 10.
I know ill panic if I cant hear anything!
Im trying not to worry and just looking forward to my midwife appointment friday.

Glad you managed to get one too. Hopefully she can give you some tips on shifting your nausea.


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I just ordered the sonoline B on amazon. I watched a lady doing a demo on youtube. Says can detect a heartbeat from 10 weeks so by the time it arrives ill be nearly 10.
> I know ill panic if I cant hear anything!
> Im trying not to worry and just looking forward to my midwife appointment friday.
> 
> Glad you managed to get one too. Hopefully she can give you some tips on shifting your nausea.

That's good, just remember it will take time for you to get used to it. 
I'm just wishing the weeks away till I'm past 12 weeks lol x


----------



## MiasMum

I know what you mean, im so scared! 12 weeks cant come quick enough!


----------



## mandy19

Hope your appointment with your midwife goes well tomorrow Mia's mum :flower: x


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou, ill update you x


----------



## MiasMum

Back from the midwife. She said that I really need to stop worrying! She is not at all concerned about that small amount of blood and both scans ive had everything looked fine.
She recommended against a doppler as ill only panic if I cant hear anything. She said they wouldnt even try until 16 weeks.
I just need to wait for a letter for my 12 week scan now.
I cant be midwife led as I had alot of problems giving birth to Mia and suffered a hemorrhage (not sure if thats spelt right).
Just want my 12 week scan so I can relax. 

Be prepared for massive amounts of paperwork monday x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Back from the midwife. She said that I really need to stop worrying! She is not at all concerned about that small amount of blood and both scans ive had everything looked fine.
> She recommended against a doppler as ill only panic if I cant hear anything. She said they wouldnt even try until 16 weeks.
> I just need to wait for a letter for my 12 week scan now.
> I cant be midwife led as I had alot of problems giving birth to Mia and suffered a hemorrhage (not sure if thats spelt right).
> Just want my 12 week scan so I can relax.
> 
> Be prepared for massive amounts of paperwork monday x


That's good I'm glad your midwife isn't concerned, and you can finally feel better. Yea I really want my 12 week scan to, feels like a life time away.
Oh good more paperwork lol x


----------



## MiasMum

My doppler arrived earlier so I thought id give it a go. I can find my own heart rate and some swishy sounds either side of my belly button but lower down.
I think maybe I heard baby for a couple of seconds but cant be sure x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> My doppler arrived earlier so I thought id give it a go. I can find my own heart rate and some swishy sounds either side of my belly button but lower down.
> I think maybe I heard baby for a couple of seconds but cant be sure x

Think it just takes getting used to, does it not tell you the baby's heart rate on a screen? Think the one my sister in law has tells you the rate on screen. I will give it a go during the week ;-) x


----------



## MiasMum

Well, when my partner came home I laid flat on the bed with a full bladder and found the heartbeat almost instantly! Was mad, it must have been baby, was too quick to be mine. Was amazing! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well, when my partner came home I laid flat on the bed with a full bladder and found the heartbeat almost instantly! Was mad, it must have been baby, was too quick to be mine. Was amazing! x

Awww that's great!!! I can't wait to try it :happydance: x


----------



## MiasMum

Its exciting, I couldnt find anything just now though .... lol im addicted already! x


----------



## mandy19

Lol I can imagine its very addictive :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

We did it first thing this morning and heard it for a couple of minutes straight until baby moved. Best £50 ive ever spent!


----------



## MiasMum

How was your appointment Mandy? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> How was your appointment Mandy? x

Hi Mia's mum, it was ok, nothing much happened just took a few details and said I would get my booking appointment out in the post! I thought yesterday was my booking appointment, wasn't to keen on the midwife she spent more time telling me about how badly she suffered going through the menopause!! :shrug: 

I asked about my next scan she said I would get one between 11-14 weeks!! Feeling quite sick again, it's really getting me down, I had arranged to go back to work next week but at this rate it's not looking possible :cry:

How are you feeling? X


----------



## MiasMum

Oh dear, sorry you didnt think much to the midwife and still feeling sick. Seems silly they couldnt book you in as you were already there!
Can you not get something for your sickness?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh dear, sorry you didnt think much to the midwife and still feeling sick. Seems silly they couldnt book you in as you were already there!
> Can you not get something for your sickness?

I know they told me on the phone that it would be a longer appointment so that's why I thought it was my booking appointment, the sickness had eased a bit but just the past two days it seems worse, I'm trying to hang off, I would only worry if I took any medications, they told me they don't really like giving anything before 12 weeks, just hoping in 3 weeks time that I feel better :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

I hear it starts getting better the nearer to 12 weeks you get!
I cant wait to get to 12 weeks, I just wanna tell people now! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I hear it starts getting better the nearer to 12 weeks you get!
> I cant wait to get to 12 weeks, I just wanna tell people now! x

Yea we are desperate to tell my step daughter, can't wait for our 12week scan to show her. X


----------



## MiasMum

How old is your step daughter? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> How old is your step daughter? x


She is 5, she's such a great we girl. How old is your daughter?

I've had to cave in and call the doc for something to help with this sickness, seems to be getting worse instead of better :cry:
To start with they can only give me something to take at night time :shrug: x


----------



## MiasMum

Cant believe your being so sick still! Surely it must pass soon. 
I think your definitely having a girl!
My daughter is 8 x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Cant believe your being so sick still! Surely it must pass soon.
> I think your definitely having a girl!
> My daughter is 8 x


I had read on here that some women's nausea settles then comes back with a vengeance!! Guess I'm one of the unlucky ones lol

Yea I'm totally convinced I'm having a girl! I've got my next midwife app on Tuesday, have you had any news about your next scan?? 

Have you told your daughter yet? X


----------



## MiasMum

Waiting for a letter in the post with a scan date. 
My daughter has known from the start, shes itching to tell her school friends. 
I also explained about our treatment as she thought something was wrong as we were always at the hospital. She thought thats how all babies come.
Now the baby in my tummy is known as snow baby. Its so cute! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Waiting for a letter in the post with a scan date.
> My daughter has known from the start, shes itching to tell her school friends.
> I also explained about our treatment as she thought something was wrong as we were always at the hospital. She thought thats how all babies come.
> Now the baby in my tummy is known as snow baby. Its so cute! x

Aww that is cute!! She is a great age to be a big sister :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I didnt really want a big age gap. 4 years down the line it doesnt really matter. Now I think its quite a nice gap and she will be helpful x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I didnt really want a big age gap. 4 years down the line it doesnt really matter. Now I think its quite a nice gap and she will be helpful x


Yea my niece is 8 and she has an 8 month old little brother and she is a great help to my sister in law.:thumbup:

Well I took my first tablet last night, it's an anti histamine they prescribed me, only allowed to take it at night because it makes you drowsy, I was asleep for 8:30 last night and that's me just up, it's the best sleep I've had since I've been pregnant and it's also the first morning I haven't been sick :happydance: I'm scared to say that to soon though lol x


----------



## mandy19

I went to my sister in laws today we tried the Doppler and heard my baby's little heartbeat :happydance: was amazing!!! Going to try and let my partner hear it when he gets home from work :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Yey for the no sickness and yey for the heartbeat! Was baby behind your pubic bone low down? The midwife said it would be but its not, its just a bit down under my belly button. Im not sure if its coz ive already stretched once lol x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Yey for the no sickness and yey for the heartbeat! Was baby behind your pubic bone low down? The midwife said it would be but its not, its just a bit down under my belly button. Im not sure if its coz ive already stretched once lol x

Yea mine was very low down, managed to let my partner hear it last night he was amazed! X


----------



## MiasMum

Ah, its great hey! I love it! You will get addicted too! x


----------



## MiasMum

Got a letter for 12 week scan ... 31st Jan! Yey x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Got a letter for 12 week scan ... 31st Jan! Yey x

Aww very exciting!!! I have no idea when mine will be, I have my booking in appointment on Tuesday afternoon. The meds I got seemed to be working but only allowed to take them for 7 days :shrug: 
I'm feeling very bloated just now and all my jeans and to tight on me, how are you feeling? X


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok. Think my hormones are playing me up though. I did buy some maternity clothes at the weekend but only because they were in the sale. I dont need them now, my jeans aren't too tight yet. Did need some new bras mind.
I have noticed I can now feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone and my flabby tummy is starting to tighten up x


----------



## mandy19

Anything i wear just seems so uncomfortable, I've been living in my pyjamas the past few weeks :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

I always put my pyjama bottoms on when I get home!
Good luck tomorrow with you booking in appointment x


----------



## mandy19

Thanks, hopefully get a rough idea when my scan will be :thumbup: x


----------



## MiasMum

How did it go Mandy?
I just read a report online saying you are more likely to have a boy with ivf and a girl with icsi.
What did you have? Mine was ivf x


----------



## mandy19

Hi, my appointment isn't until 3 o'clock, would have preferred it to be this morning.

That's interesting, I had IVF to? Are you planning on finding out or are you staying team yellow :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Im not too bothered but my partner wants to know. How about you? x


----------



## mandy19

Just back from the appointment, just filled out some paperwork, got some bloods done, she says I should hear about my scan in the next week or so.

We are going to wait and get a surprise, I would like to know just so that I could buy pink or blue things lol but think the surprise at the end will be great, and especially since I'm only doing this once!! 
My partner defo doesn't want to know what we are having, he would love a boy since he has a daughter but I have a feeling he's going to get another daughter :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

Glad your appointment went well and hopefully you will hear about your scan soon. 
I didnt find out with Mia. I really wanted a girl but convinced myself I was having a boy so I wouldn't be disappointed. The feeling was amazing, there are no words to describe it! My partner wants to know so we can choose a name. We are ok for a girl but cant agree on any boys names.
Im sure im having a boy, I just feel so different this time. - I know that doesn't really mean anything but ive just got a feeling. Im scared of having a boy. I wouldn't know what to do! Also girls clothes and toys are so much better!


----------



## mandy19

I have to agree girls clothes are much nicer to look at :winkwink:

Guess we will just have to wait and see what we both have :happydance:

What is your due date?? Had a meeting with management from my work today have to say they were quite supportive, and I'm hoping to go back this time next week:thumbup: x


----------



## MiasMum

It will probably do you good to get back to work. Keep you busy and time will pass quicker. Im already impatient. 
Due date is 13th August. Whats yours? x


----------



## mandy19

Yea I'm looking forward to getting back to seeing all my friends at work.

My due date is the 19th of August :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I hope it goes quickly! x


----------



## mandy19

yea me to!! :thumbup: don't know about you but i am feeling so drained these days, I'm in need of an afternoon nap :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

Funny you say that. I find myself taking Mia to school and coming home and back to bed for a couple of hours.
Its my hormones getting me down,I thought id be so happy to be pregnant. Dont get me wrong im still over the moon I just feel so emotional and teary x


----------



## mandy19

I cried a few times yesterday for nothing at all :cry: i know how you feel, I'm so happy to eventually be pregnant but its not been enjoyable so far and i just feel that i can't get excited yet. x


----------



## MiasMum

I think once you have a bump and start telling people things seem more real. x


----------



## mandy19

Yea i just can't wait for this next scan :happydance: and once we start buying things it will defo become more real :wink wink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Do you have a date for your scan? Mines friday at 2pm.
Ive already started buying things lol. Couldnt help myself x


----------



## mandy19

Just got a letter in this morning, scan isn't until the 6th of Feb sounds ages away lol I will probably start buying things after my scan, will feel so strange buying baby things lol x


----------



## MiasMum

But its so lovely! Im not buying anymore new born stuff, ive spent loads already! Also, my gran is already knitting! Lol.
My aunt has sent me a fb message today asking how things are going, she kind of looks out for us since I lost my mum in 2011. ( her sister ).
Ive been avoiding her, as lovely as she is I know that if I tell her everyone will know. Im worried she will be upset I didnt tell her sooner. Just wish it was scan day so I can tell people.
My hormones are wild still and im so emotional. With Mia my hormones were fine until I delivered!
Been to order our new sofa today. Wanted one since we moved last year and figured once baby comes we may not be able to afford it so treating ourselfs! 
Hope your feeling ok and your hormones are not playing you up too much? Great news about your scan - it will come round quick enough! Look how quick the last 11 weeks have gone really.
I think its lovely having soneone in the same situation to share these things with x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> But its so lovely! Im not buying anymore new born stuff, ive spent loads already! Also, my gran is already knitting! Lol.
> My aunt has sent me a fb message today asking how things are going, she kind of looks out for us since I lost my mum in 2011. ( her sister ).
> Ive been avoiding her, as lovely as she is I know that if I tell her everyone will know. Im worried she will be upset I didnt tell her sooner. Just wish it was scan day so I can tell people.
> My hormones are wild still and im so emotional. With Mia my hormones were fine until I delivered!
> Been to order our new sofa today. Wanted one since we moved last year and figured once baby comes we may not be able to afford it so treating ourselfs!
> Hope your feeling ok and your hormones are not playing you up too much? Great news about your scan - it will come round quick enough! Look how quick the last 11 weeks have gone really.
> I think its lovely having soneone in the same situation to share these things with x


I think once I start buying things there will be no stopping me, I've waited so long to do it lol.

Sorry to hear about your mum, that's good you have your aunt to look out for you :flower: I'm sure she will understand why you wanted to wait to tell her, I have the same problem with my mum, she knows I am pregnant but every other day she asks me when she can tell people, she has been warned not to tell anyone until after my scan, my mum puts her whole life on Facebook so I've had to tell her under no circumstances write anything about me being pregnant lol. 

I had an emotional day yesterday, crying for nothing again lol my poor partner was getting the brunt of it, felt horrible though, had a really bad headache for two days that I couldn't shift and I was sick again yesterday, just gets me down some days.

Yes I agree it's great having someone to share this experience with, really helps me a lot :flower: x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Mia's mum hope your ok, good luck for your scan tomorrow, let me know how it goes x


----------



## MiasMum

Sorry ive been absent for a few days, not been feeling myself and unwell. Have taken some time off work. Im excited about tomorrow but scared also. Dont know why coz I can pick up heartbeat instantly now x


----------



## mandy19

sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well, I'm actually feeling a bit better, i went back to work yesterday, although it was just a half shift. Back to 12 hour shifts tomorrow :wacko:

Your scan will be fine, try and upload a pic if you can :winkwink:
its so exciting x


----------



## MiasMum

Ill try. Do you know how to upload pics? Also ill try ticker again tomorrow x


----------



## MiasMum

Good luck with your 12 hour shift ... dont envy you I have to say x


----------



## mandy19

I am dreading it :cry: feels good to be back to some sort of normality though! 

when you click post reply, there is a wee paperclip thing to attach a pic, it didn't work for me though when i tried to upload my pregnancy test ages ago, you might have more luck, yea try and get your ticker to :wink wink:

x


----------



## MiasMum

Ill try on the pc instead of my phone. Ill get my partner to help x


----------



## MiasMum

Everything was great! Baby was wiggling around all over the place. Had its hand in mouth! Measuring a day ahead. Was amazing. Ill try and upload a pic later x


----------



## mandy19

Aww that's great I'm glad it went well, I can't wait for mine next Thursday! Hope you are feeling better, I'm just home from work so it's straight to bed for me!! X


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy, managed to sort a ticker..shame its so similar to yours, sorry. I didnt think! Doh. Photo however is a different matter x


----------



## MiasMum

Can you see pic?
 



Attached Files:







photoCA0MS4NN.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiasMum

Yey .... i did it! x


----------



## BabyDancing13

MiasMum said:


> Can you see pic?

I often stalk here....beautiful pic, congratulations x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks Babydancing x


----------



## mandy19

OMG what an amazing scan pic :happydance: and I'm loving the ticker :winkwink: well done!! Im even more excited for thursday now after seeing your scan pic x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks, I wanna see your pic too! Thursday will be here before you know it!
Mia has gone off to school today to tell all her friends x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thanks, I wanna see your pic too! Thursday will be here before you know it!
> Mia has gone off to school today to tell all her friends x

awww she must be so excited!!! yea can't wait for thursday, although I'm worried my partner won't make the scan, he can't get the time off work, he is a fireman but his boss has said they will bring the fire engine upto the clinic at the time of my appointment :haha: just need to hope they don't get any calls during my scan lol 

can i ask did you stop all your medications as soon as you turned 12 weeks?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah, its nice his boss is doing that. Hopefully no call outs during scan time!
I was meant to cut down meds at wk 11 and stop completely at 12 weeks.
Im too scared. Im carrying on until I run out. Been having 2 oestrogen and 1 pessary. Dont have many left tho, maybe another 3 or 4 days worth. 
Are you going to stop all together? x


----------



## mandy19

My clinic told me just to stop at 12 weeks so I didn't use a pessary today but I did take my tablets, I'm a bit worried about stopping them but am so glad to stop those pessaries!! X


----------



## MiasMum

Me too, i almost forgot my pessary today and dont think im going to bother tomorrow. Only have 2 oestrogen tablets aswell so looks like no more medicine for me either!


----------



## mandy19

It's good not having to take any more meds.
So excited for tomorrow, going to keep myself busy today x


----------



## MiasMum

Ooo good luck tomorrow Mandy, please let me know how things go x


----------



## MiasMum

Mandy .... wheres your update?


----------



## mandy19

Hi sorry I've been out all day!! Scan went great, everything looks good, baby was lying on his/her tummy lol, I'm now measuring 12 & 6 so I'm 13 weeks tomorrow, only two days behind you now :winkwink:

will try and upload a pic as soon as my phoned is charged :thumbup:

x


----------



## mandy19

Hopefully this works!! And the pic is attached lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandy19

Not sure how to turn the pic the right way round lol x


----------



## mandy19

Trying to rotate the pic x


----------



## MiasMum

Yey, great news and fantastic pic! Did your partner make it?
It feels great doesnt it! I want another scan already!!

They told me that baby measured ahead but because you are certain of your dates they keep things the same.
Maybe we will deliver the same day?!

Are you going to tell people now? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Yey, great news and fantastic pic! Did your partner make it?
> It feels great doesnt it! I want another scan already!!
> 
> They told me that baby measured ahead but because you are certain of your dates they keep things the same.
> Maybe we will deliver the same day?!
> 
> Are you going to tell people now? x

Yea he made it :winkwink: its a great feeling, i was thinking i might sneak one in before the 20 week one :haha: 
Its possible our babies will be born on the same day :thumbup: that would be lovely , yea thats me told everyone now. :happydance: 

x


----------



## MiasMum

What did your partners daughter say? Bet she was super excited!?
I had a letter for my 20 week scan today ... 27th march x


----------



## mandy19

Yea she doesn't stop talking about the new baby lol, she wants a sister and isn't to keen on a little brother, her dad said to her today that she will need to share him when the new baby arrives, but she said no dad i will be yours and the new baby will be Amandas lol 

Thats great u have your next scan date in!! will be here before we know it :winkwink: 

x


----------



## MiasMum

Lol thats great, kids are so cute! Have you had any noticeable movement or bump yet?
Nothing for me but quite rounded tummy in the evenings x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Lol thats great, kids are so cute! Have you had any noticeable movement or bump yet?
> Nothing for me but quite rounded tummy in the evenings x


No movements, and i am the same get a bit rounded in the evenings, in the morning you wouldn't even know i was pregnant lol x


----------



## MiasMum

I just cant wait for bump and movements x


----------



## mandy19

Hi mias mum how at you? I've had awful headaches the past two days, was up all last night with it and its still there today :cry: so painful and paracetamol doesn't really do much.

I got my appointment in for my 20 week scan, mine is on the 4th of April, did they mention to you that a consultant would carry out this scan because we are IVF pregnancies? x


----------



## MiasMum

Sorry to hear about your headaches, I had a headache yesterday but nothing that major.

I dont think my 20 week is with a consultant but I do have an appointment on 24th Feb with a consultant but I thought it was because of the problems I had having Mia and also due to some treatment I had to my cervix a couple of years ago following an abnormal smear. Maybe because of the ivf aswell? Ill just have to wait until then I guess.

Are you impatient yet? I just wish it was august already. Oh and I cant stop eating x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Sorry to hear about your headaches, I had a headache yesterday but nothing that major.
> 
> I dont think my 20 week is with a consultant but I do have an appointment on 24th Feb with a consultant but I thought it was because of the problems I had having Mia and also due to some treatment I had to my cervix a couple of years ago following an abnormal smear. Maybe because of the ivf aswell? Ill just have to wait until then I guess.
> 
> Are you impatient yet? I just wish it was august already. Oh and I cant stop eating x


That's good they are keeping a closer eye on you, I got another letter in saying my scan app had now changed to the 11th of April, Yea I'm very impatient, feel like the weeks are dragging in, I still haven't bought any baby things as I just don't feel pregnant! Bring on the bump and the baby kicks lol x


----------



## MiasMum

I dont really feel pregnant either, wish things would hurry up!

I am quite worried about having a weak cervix due to my treatment a couple of years ago but im sure the midwife said not to worry. I just need to speak with the consultant I guess and hopefully ease my mind!
Arrgghhh ... I hate being such a worrier!


----------



## mandy19

hey mias mum hows things?? i had such a busy day at work yesterday I'm finding it hard and worrying about helping patients in and out of bed & things, feel bad as my colleagues are left to do all the heavy lifting for me, feeling a bit more swollen the past couple of days don't know if its the start of my bump or bloat lol. I seen an advertisement from a photographer i like, about newborn photo shoots, they recommend you book early and that the pics are taken within 14 days of the baby being born, the pics are so adorable so I've paid a deposit and booked it for August all going well.
Still haven't bought any baby things yet!! 

x


----------



## MiasMum

Pleased to hear you have booked some photos! Just need August to come around now!!
I know what you mean about people at work having to do stuff for you, im forever getting the others to push the heavy stock.
Im having my new sofa delivered today and I hope the dfs men dont want my help as they will be out of luck!

Have you been using doppler still? When I use it now I can hear movements and small kicks, then baby goes off and I have to try to find him/her again. Its exciting!
Glad to hear your bump is coming along now - think mine is too, i feel more heavy in the middle and have been sleeping with a pillow under my tummy to make things more comfortable. My partner says I have a noticable bump!
Im still feeling worried but trying to remain calm. Am seeing the consultant monday morning and midwife next friday. Do you have any appointments? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Pleased to hear you have booked some photos! Just need August to come around now!!
> I know what you mean about people at work having to do stuff for you, im forever getting the others to push the heavy stock.
> Im having my new sofa delivered today and I hope the dfs men dont want my help as they will be out of luck!
> 
> Have you been using doppler still? When I use it now I can hear movements and small kicks, then baby goes off and I have to try to find him/her again. Its exciting!
> Glad to hear your bump is coming along now - think mine is too, i feel more heavy in the middle and have been sleeping with a pillow under my tummy to make things more comfortable. My partner says I have a noticable bump!
> Im still feeling worried but trying to remain calm. Am seeing the consultant monday morning and midwife next friday. Do you have any appointments? x

Did you get your new sofa ok? Yea still using it every other day, love hearing that little heartbeat, i was visiting my friends new baby girl today she is just adorable, can't wait for my wee bundle to arrive, its dragging though :wacko: Its funny i have been sleeping with a pillow under my tummy to lol, it feel like my uterus is aching??? been quite achey the past two days especially at night, is that normal?? this is all new to me so i don't know what to expect :shrug: 
I still worry to so you are not alone, your consultant should reassure u. My next midwife appointment is the 3rd of March i think, its in my diary.
Been very sick tonight :cry: just when i think its stopped then comes back with a vengeance, the joys!!! 
x


----------



## MiasMum

Ive had some aches too but think it must be normal, after all everything is stretching. However I dont remember it with Mia, only in the first couple of weeks - like a period pain. My aches seem to be higher up, like under my boob lol. Im also feeling quite heavy but not in my tummy, a bit like the heaviness before your period if you know what I mean?
Sorry to hear your sickness is back, maybe it wont last too long this time! Before I found it hard to be around babies but I dont mind so much now. Its lovely seeing new babies hey!? Time is really dragging!! We will be moaning about it going too quick soon no doubt x


----------



## dc608

Sorry to jump in here ladies- but I am planning for my first FET! I tried to read through the whole forum, but couldn't keep track! Are you all pregnant now?! How many embryos/blasts did you transfer?


----------



## MiasMum

Hi dc608, there were 3 of us to start with and 2 are now pregnant.
I had 2 5 day blasts put back and am 16 weeks with a singleton x


----------



## mandy19

dc608 said:


> Sorry to jump in here ladies- but I am planning for my first FET! I tried to read through the whole forum, but couldn't keep track! Are you all pregnant now?! How many embryos/blasts did you transfer?


hi there:hi:
I am almost 16 weeks pregnant with a singleton after my FET i transferred two 3 days embryos. Goodluck with your FET the support on here us great. x


----------



## mandy19

Hi mias mum hows things?? How did your appointment go with your consultant ?? did he put your mind at ease a little? x


----------



## clarkea

mandy19 said:


> Hi mias mum hows things?? How did your appointment go with your consultant ?? did he put your mind at ease a little? x

Hi guys.
glad to hear everythings going ok.
sorry iv not been on. Just wanted use to know i still think how ur getting on x


----------



## mandy19

Thank you Clarkea, it's lovely to hear from you, hope you are well x


----------



## Musicianlala

dc608 said:


> Sorry to jump in here ladies- but I am planning for my first FET! I tried to read through the whole forum, but couldn't keep track! Are you all pregnant now?! How many embryos/blasts did you transfer?

Hi DC608 I'm also doing my first FET, the transfer won't be until around the third week of April though. Very nervous/excited :) Keep me posted on your progress!

:thumbup:


----------



## dc608

Hi everyone! Thanks for the response! I am just waiting for insurance approval (and my period) to get started! I don't know much about FET- but heard it is about 2-2.5 weeks from AF to transfer? If that's the case, I'll be transferring in beginning-mid April! I have three 5-day blasts, but I have decided to only transfer one. I have a one year old, and am terrified of a twin pregnancy!

Musicianlala we could be 2ww buddies :)

Hope you all are feeling well!!


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Clarkea, lovely to hear from you ... hope you are well?

Consultant put my mind at ease a little. He was not concerned at all about my cervix due to the leetz. Ill be having regular growth scans due to the problems before. He couldn't find babys heartbeat so I managed to get an unexpected scan which was great! Baby was wiggling loads..
Had mw appointment today, everything was ok but she thinks I may have a urine infection so I need to wait for results to come back from the hospital. She said its common in pregnancy and if I do ill just need some antibiotics to clear it up. But of course im worried.

Have been having some tummy pains too but she said thats normal at this stage.

Have you felt anything yet? Nothing for me x x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Clarkea, lovely to hear from you ... hope you are well?

Consultant put my mind at ease a little. He was not concerned at all about my cervix due to the leetz. Ill be having regular growth scans due to the problems before. He couldn't find babys heartbeat so I managed to get an unexpected scan which was great! Baby was wiggling loads..
Had mw appointment today, everything was ok but she thinks I may have a urine infection so I need to wait for results to come back from the hospital. She said its common in pregnancy and if I do ill just need some antibiotics to clear it up. But of course im worried.

Have been having some tummy pains too but she said thats normal at this stage.

Have you felt anything yet? Nothing for me x x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi Clarkea, lovely to hear from you ... hope you are well?
> 
> Consultant put my mind at ease a little. He was not concerned at all about my cervix due to the leetz. Ill be having regular growth scans due to the problems before. He couldn't find babys heartbeat so I managed to get an unexpected scan which was great! Baby was wiggling loads..
> Had mw appointment today, everything was ok but she thinks I may have a urine infection so I need to wait for results to come back from the hospital. She said its common in pregnancy and if I do ill just need some antibiotics to clear it up. But of course im worried.
> 
> Have been having some tummy pains too but she said thats normal at this stage.
> 
> Have you felt anything yet? Nothing for me x x


That's good you got an extra scan, I can't wait for the 20 week one, haven't felt any movement yet but like you have had some pains and get really uncomfortable at night. We picked our cot & nursery furniture yesterday :happydance: and I've finally started to buy baby things when I'm out shopping, getting so excited now!!! Don't worry about the urine infection the anti biotics will clear it up in no time, Ive been on anti biotics for what they think is an abscess under my arm but it doesn't seem to be going away, think the pregnancy hormones are making it worse :dohh: x


----------



## MiasMum

Still waiting for my water results, spoke to the mw today tho as have a terrible migraine. She wasnt worried at all. 
Sorry to hear about your abscess, hope it clears up soon!

We have not bought anything but clothes yet. I wont buy a cot till after baby is born - used moses basket with Mia even tho I had a cot too so ill wait until he/she outgrows that.
Its lovely buying things isn't it!
Im starting to show now, not really noticable to everyone but definitely there!
We have decided to find out the sex if possible at 20 wk scan.

Are you staying team yellow?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Still waiting for my water results, spoke to the mw today tho as have a terrible migraine. She wasnt worried at all.
> Sorry to hear about your abscess, hope it clears up soon!
> 
> We have not bought anything but clothes yet. I wont buy a cot till after baby is born - used moses basket with Mia even tho I had a cot too so ill wait until he/she outgrows that.
> Its lovely buying things isn't it!
> Im starting to show now, not really noticable to everyone but definitely there!
> We have decided to find out the sex if possible at 20 wk scan.
> 
> Are you staying team yellow?

Yea it defo makes it more exciting!! I have the smallest bump :haha: but can defo see I'm pregnant now, oh that's good you are going to try & find out, will help you to get organised even better. I'm afraid we will be staying team yellow, my partner defo doesn't want to know, I want a surprise to since its my first but it would be great to know to help with buying things lol. Oh one born every minute is on tonight, it's my favourite programme :happydance: x


----------



## MiasMum

I would like to stay team yellow but my partner really wants to know. Also will be having extra growth scans so may be hard to not find out! I was team yellow with Mia and the feeling was amazing!

Dont go scaring yourself with obem!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I would like to stay team yellow but my partner really wants to know. Also will be having extra growth scans so may be hard to not find out! I was team yellow with Mia and the feeling was amazing!
> 
> Dont go scaring yourself with obem!

At least you will get to see your little one a few times ;-)
Lol obem doesn't scare me, I get emotional watching it, I would love to be a midwife x


----------



## MiasMum

I get emotional too. Last week scared me with the lady who had a haemorrhage, thats what I had with Mia.

Do you have any names picked out? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I get emotional too. Last week scared me with the lady who had a haemorrhage, thats what I had with Mia.
> 
> Do you have any names picked out? x

Yea that was scary!! I'm sure they will take extra care with you this time because of that.

Haven't got any set names but I have always liked Jude for a boy but my partner isn't to keen and for a girl I don't have a clue, haven't came across any names I love and I'm still certain it's a girl we are having lol
What about you, do you have any? X


----------



## MiasMum

We have agreed on phoebe or alice for a girl but cant agree on boys names lol.
Ive got a funny feeling im having a girl too ... dont know why, just a feeling x


----------



## mandy19

Those are lovely names, my friends little girl is called Phoebe!

I keep looking online @ baby names, didn't think it would be so hard lol

My other friend had a baby girl two weeks ago, they were so convinced that they were having a boy, their baby had no name for 4 days lol they eventually called her Isla. X


----------



## MiasMum

We like Isla too.. what boys name did they have?
It really is hard, there are so many lovely names out there.
My partners boss just called her little girl Martha - not my cup of tea but certainly different!
I badly want Gage for a boy but ive only come across 1other person who likes it and says he will get picked on at school!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> We like Isla too.. what boys name did they have?
> It really is hard, there are so many lovely names out there.
> My partners boss just called her little girl Martha - not my cup of tea but certainly different!
> I badly want Gage for a boy but ive only come across 1other person who likes it and says he will get picked on at school!

I think Isla is a lovely name we can't use it though lol, have to agree with you on the name Martha it is different but maybe just a little to different,
I like Gage it's very rare :winkwink: my friend that called her daughter Isla had Aaron picked for a boy I think.

How have you been feeling? I was so sick again last night so strange it just comes on like a switch :growlmad: 

When's your next scan? X


----------



## MiasMum

Im feeling ok, just had terrible migraine on monday. Cant believe your still sick, thought that would have passed now. Ive not been sick once ....sorry lol. Just wish I could feel baby now ... I thought I would but still nothing! 
Do you think time is still dragging?? Its going so slow!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im feeling ok, just had terrible migraine on monday. Cant believe your still sick, thought that would have passed now. Ive not been sick once ....sorry lol. Just wish I could feel baby now ... I thought I would but still nothing!
> Do you think time is still dragging?? Its going so slow!

I know your so lucky to have had NO sickness lol, yea people keep asking me if I can feel anything but still nothing, used my Doppler this morning was worried after being sore last night from all the throwing up but everything seems fine.
 
Yea I feel like its dragging in, I have another 5 weeks to wait until my next scan!! Think after then it should hopefully go in a bit faster, can't wait to hear what you are having :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

My scan is 27th March so not too long to wait. Im using my doppler every day! I love it! Can you hear baby moving when you use yours? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> My scan is 27th March so not too long to wait. Im using my doppler every day! I love it! Can you hear baby moving when you use yours? x


I use mine every other day, yea I can hear when the baby moves about, Hope we can start to feel it soon :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

I know, im so impatient! x


----------



## mandy19

How's things Mia's mum? I did a sneaky scan on myself at work today with a little help from my colleagues :winkwink: was amazing baby was so active x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow mandy ... lucky you. Bet that was great! Id be doing it everyday if I could! Can you feel anything yet? Still nothing for me x


----------



## mandy19

Yea it was amazing!! Don't get the chance to use the machine must or else I would be doing it every shift :haha: think I may have seen more than I wanted though :dohh: still not feeling any movements!! Can't believe we will be 18 weeks this week, almost half way there :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

See more than you wanted?????


----------



## mandy19

Two of my colleagues are convinced they saw boy parts!!! Can't say for sure though :shrug: x


----------



## MiasMum

And you were so convinced of a girl... is your partner crossed you looked? Not crossed about boy parts im sure! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> And you were so convinced of a girl... is your partner crossed you looked? Not crossed about boy parts im sure! x

I know it was a bit of a shock, well I haven't told him what we might have seen, he would be upset because he really wants a surprise x


----------



## MiasMum

How can you keep that to yourself? Id burst lol.
Are you getting a belly now? Sometimes I look huge and other times have nothing x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> How can you keep that to yourself? Id burst lol.
> Are you getting a belly now? Sometimes I look huge and other times have nothing x

Yea got a tiny wee bump, always look much bigger at night x


----------



## MiasMum

Mine looks bigger at night too. Ive been getting cramp during the night too but its not too bad. Wish august would hurry up! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Mine looks bigger at night too. Ive been getting cramp during the night too but its not too bad. Wish august would hurry up! x

I haven't been having cramp as such but my bump feels achey alot, think its maybe just the stretching. Finding it uncomfortable to sleep at times, I bought one of those big pregnancy pillows which are good, I read that it's better for your baby if you sleep on your left side it allows maximum oxygen supply to baby, I am more comfortable on my right side though :dohh: x


----------



## MiasMum

I change between sides. I read about the left side too. Ive not been sleeping well even with my pregnancy wedge. I keep waking up and am lying on my back which I read is not good.


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy, hope you had a good weekend?
I think I may have felt something... Im not sure tho as it wasn't the butterflies i remember having with Mia. It was more tiny little thumps (sorry, thats the only way I can think to descibe it). Im waiting to feel it again. It was when I was lying in bed and very still which is when i think you first start to feel something x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi Mandy, hope you had a good weekend?
> I think I may have felt something... Im not sure tho as it wasn't the butterflies i remember having with Mia. It was more tiny little thumps (sorry, thats the only way I can think to descibe it). Im waiting to feel it again. It was when I was lying in bed and very still which is when i think you first start to feel something x

Hi Mia's mum, spent most of the weekend in bed lol I'm feeling so lazy these days!! Oh that's great you have felt something, at least you know what to expect lol I will feel much better once I start to feel movement, been really worried over the past two days just felt different, think its all in my head though :dohh: 

I'm desperate to use the machine at work again to make sure all is ok, I shouldn't have started it lol

Hope you are well x


----------



## MiasMum

Feel different like how? Have you heard baby on doppler? That always reassures me.
Im sure everything is ok!
How long do you have to wait for your scan? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Feel different like how? Have you heard baby on doppler? That always reassures me.
> Im sure everything is ok!
> How long do you have to wait for your scan? x

I just feel like my bump has got smaller and just haven't felt pregnant, I know it's prob just my imagination, I had to give my sister in law her Doppler back a few days ago so I need to go get a new one, that will defo reassure me.

I have almost 4 weeks still until my scan 11th of April x


----------



## MiasMum

Try not to worry... sometime it feels like my bump is hardly there either. Baby is still small remember x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Try not to worry... sometime it feels like my bump is hardly there either. Baby is still small remember x

Thanks, feel a bit better today :thumbup:

Not to long until your scan, are you going to find out what you are having? X


----------



## MiasMum

Glad your feeling a bit better.
Yes next thursday is scan. I think we are going to find out if possible. Im excited!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Glad your feeling a bit better.
> Yes next thursday is scan. I think we are going to find out if possible. Im excited!

woohooo a week today and you could find out what you are having :happydance: its very exciting, i can't wait to hear your news!! 

Got my new doppler today and all is fine :thumbup: its amazing how that little machine can reassure you lol x


----------



## MiasMum

I know. I use mine everyday. I used it earlier and baby kicked it... lol. Try it, just apply a tiny bit of pressure and you may be able to feel it x


----------



## mandy19

will defo try that next time :thumbup: still haven't felt any movements yet but having a lot of achey pains again, must be another growth spurt! x


----------



## MiasMum

Im not really, im not sure the other day was movement. Have only definitely felt baby when using my doppler like I said earlier. Think im obviously bigger now than when I had Mia so maybe thats why. 
Im having some aches too and my tummy has gone hard x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Mia's mum how's things?? Only a few days until your scan!! It's so exciting, we are hoping to make a start on our nursery this week x


----------



## MiasMum

Ooo.. what theme are you going for? Your very organised, I probably wont bother as Mia keeps nagging she wants her room decorated so ill probably have to do that first!
Im very scared about thursday. I read a report over the weekend that said about babies conceived through ivf have a slightly higher chance of heart problems so of course the worrier I am has terrified myself! Also 20 week scan looks at everything in detail. I know chances are everything will be ok but im scared just the same. I am excited to find out the sex tho :-D x 
Still not sure ive felt any definate movements without the doppler so thats worrying me too


----------



## mandy19

Not really sure on a theme yet it's really hard when you don't know what your having lol the cot & furniture we have ordered are white but that's as far as we have got, the nursery room needs a lot of work done so would rather get it started, we are also trying to decorate other rooms in the house. 

I'm sure your scan will be fine, I know how you feel though I am also worried and have a few more weeks to wait :-(
I'm excited to hear what your having!!

Haven't felt movements either although today when I was lying in bed I felt a few wee pops so not sure if that was the baby lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Pops is what id describe mine as too but with Mia it was more like butterflies so im not sure either if its baby. 
Ive been sleeping terrible too, keep getting cramps and am only comfortable lying on my back but I know your not supposed to so end up fidgeting most of the night. x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Mia's mum, good luck for tomorrow, hope your scan goes well!
Can't wait to hear how it goes and if your team
Pink or blue ;-) x


----------



## MiasMum

Thanks Mandy ... still really scared but will update you tomorrow. Appointment is at 12, hoping all is well x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy.... of course I was worrying for nothing again! Everything was fine. Baby measurements are bang on target and no obvious problems to report. My placenta is blocking the birth canal but she said its common at this stage. If it doesnt move ill have a caeserian but that wont bother me.

Baby is a BLUE one, very happy! Would have been happy with either... just happy baby is healthy! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi Mandy.... of course I was worrying for nothing again! Everything was fine. Baby measurements are bang on target and no obvious problems to report. My placenta is blocking the birth canal but she said its common at this stage. If it doesnt move ill have a caeserian but that wont bother me.
> 
> Baby is a BLUE one, very happy! Would have been happy with either... just happy baby is healthy! x

Awwww great news :winkwink: congrats on your team blue :happydance: I've been on here checking every 5 mins for an update lol

I've still got another two weeks to wait, can't wait to see the little one again!! That's so nice your will have one of each, is Mia happy she is getting a little brother? X


----------



## MiasMum

Yes, just got her from school now and shes super excited. She always wanted it to be a boy so shes happy. Just need her to keep it secret now x


----------



## MiasMum

Have you decided to stay team yellow?


----------



## mandy19

Yea we are staying team yellow, it's so tempting to find out though lol

It would be nice to get organised but since I'm only planning on having one, the surprise will be nice x


----------



## MiasMum

It is a lovely surprise not knowing!
Are you still sure you saw boys bits? My partner says he saw his bits but I didnt see anything. The sonographer said they were obvious lol x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> It is a lovely surprise not knowing!
> Are you still sure you saw boys bits? My partner says he saw his bits but I didnt see anything. The sonographer said they were obvious lol x

well i couldn't say for sure lol I'm to scared to scan at work again just incase it is obvious :haha: x


----------



## MiasMum

Lol well I didnt have a clue what I was looking at x


----------



## mandy19

hi hows you mias mum??

well we had the ultra sound machine on the ward again today so i gave into temptation lol, baby was moving about so much and couldn't really see any bits lol will try and upload a pic from my phone x


----------



## MiasMum

Yey I wanna see a pic! Can you feel baby now? I can occasionally! When is your scan? 2nd? x x


----------



## mandy19

Yea I can feel the baby now, just sometimes through out the day, my scan isn't until the 11th.

Going to attempt to attach a pic x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MiasMum

Wow, lovely clear picture! You will need to be careful if you dont want to know the sex lol x


----------



## mandy19

Lol I know! That's it no more scans at work! Been feeling the baby more today ;-) x


----------



## MiasMum

Mine has been quieter today... I did notice my stomach moving earlier which was wierd! He moves more at night. Bet your on countdown to scan now? Bet you will scan at work again!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Mine has been quieter today... I did notice my stomach moving earlier which was wierd! He moves more at night. Bet your on countdown to scan now? Bet you will scan at work again!


yea can't wait for my scan to make sure everything ok :thumbup: still feels ages away x


----------



## MiasMum

It will be here before you know it! Try not to worry, I know im a fine one to talk! It will soon be here x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy ... how are you? Good luck for your scan tomorrow, bet your excited! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy ... how are you? Good luck for your scan tomorrow, bet your excited! x

hi mias mum I'm doing fine thank you, thats me on holiday from work for two weeks :winkwink: 

my scan is this morning just getting ready, feeling excited just hope everything is as it should be!! 

will update you later today and let you know how it goes, hope u are well
x


----------



## MiasMum

All fine here thanks... looking forward to your update. Im excited for you x


----------



## mandy19

Well scan went great!! Even got see the baby in 4d 

I can't believe it but we caved in and found out what we are having lol

It's team Pink for us x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow Mandy... lovely pic! Glad everything was fine and congratulations on team pink! x


----------



## mandy19

Thanks, can you remember in the beginning we predicted that you were having a boy and i was having a girl lol looks like we were right :winkwink:
x


----------



## MiasMum

I thought that! I thought you might be seeing as you were so sick! I had it terrible with Mia and the lady who did our private ultrasound back in january said girls tend to give you more sickness.
What made you change your mind? Are you keeping it to yourselves? Girls are lovely and ive seen so many gorgeous girls clothes lately!
Do you have a name?
We are struggling. Narrowed the list to 4 that we both like, Finn/Finley, Chester, Lennon and Leo.
I really like Finn but OH thinks it should be Finley.


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I thought that! I thought you might be seeing as you were so sick! I had it terrible with Mia and the lady who did our private ultrasound back in january said girls tend to give you more sickness.
> What made you change your mind? Are you keeping it to yourselves? Girls are lovely and ive seen so many gorgeous girls clothes lately!
> Do you have a name?
> We are struggling. Narrowed the list to 4 that we both like, Finn/Finley, Chester, Lennon and Leo.
> I really like Finn but OH thinks it should be Finley.


The temptation was just to much when they asked us if we would like to know lol, I still can't believe we found out because we were both so adamant that we wanted a surprise lol I'm glad we know though, it's so much easier to organise things. 

We've told most people, we were to excited & had to share, I know how u feel about names, we only have two that we both agree on, so far it's 
Francesca & Orla.
Those are really nice names you have chose, I never thought it would be so hard lol x


----------



## MiasMum

We are keeping it secret. Mia knows and 2 of my good friends but we are not telling anyone else. My dad and brother are guessing boy from the scan photo. 
I really like Orla. It would be easy if mine was a girl... we had so many girls names we both loved.
Think we are leaning towards Leo but not sure if having 2 children with 3 letter names would be wierd. Its so hard to decide x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> We are keeping it secret. Mia knows and 2 of my good friends but we are not telling anyone else. My dad and brother are guessing boy from the scan photo.
> I really like Orla. It would be easy if mine was a girl... we had so many girls names we both loved.
> Think we are leaning towards Leo but not sure if having 2 children with 3 letter names would be wierd. Its so hard to decide x

I keep changing my mind about what names i like lol, think once we see our babies we will know what name suits them. 
i still feel so unorganised, haven't really bought anything yet apart from ordering the cot & furniture, going to order the pram next week, thats the plasterer finished in the nursery so just need to get the joiner & electrician back in to finish it, its never ending lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Sounds like you are making a good start. I have sorted our spare room and thrown away lots of junk but thats about it. Im having a blood test today. Spoke with the midwife yesterday and she wonders if im anemic as I am feeling breathless all the time. Im so uncomfortable at night too, heartburn and cramp and my tummy feels so tight and painful. How are you finding things? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Sounds like you are making a good start. I have sorted our spare room and thrown away lots of junk but thats about it. Im having a blood test today. Spoke with the midwife yesterday and she wonders if im anemic as I am feeling breathless all the time. Im so uncomfortable at night too, heartburn and cramp and my tummy feels so tight and painful. How are you finding things? x


Sorry to hear you not feeling great, my heartburn isn't as bad since I've stopped eating bananas, i had to get a prescription from the doctor two weeks ago for something for heartburn as it was so bad but seems better now, I'm very uncomfortable at night, its so painful to even turn round in bed, feel very heavy & tight at night time x


----------



## MiasMum

Thats just like me, I have my wedge but it doesnt seem to help much. Apparently heartburn indicates lots of hair so we shall see. I had terrible heartburn with Mia and she had loads! My partnerhas really tight curls so I expect baby will have his white mans afro too lol.
Is your bump noticable now? Mines getting there, still small but quite neat. With Mia I seemed to put weight on everywhere but this time it only seems to be my tummy x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Thats just like me, I have my wedge but it doesnt seem to help much. Apparently heartburn indicates lots of hair so we shall see. I had terrible heartburn with Mia and she had loads! My partnerhas really tight curls so I expect baby will have his white mans afro too lol.
> Is your bump noticable now? Mines getting there, still small but quite neat. With Mia I seemed to put weight on everywhere but this time it only seems to be my tummy x

yea I've heard about the heartburn & lots of hair, my partners wee girl was very hairy when she was born, as long as this baby girl doesn't take after her big sister in size, Kourtney was 10lb 10oz when she was born lol
yea my bump is noticeable now but like you its small & neat :thumbup:
i was shopping with my mum today to choose my crib, its so exciting x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow 10lb 10 oz what a whopper! I had enough problems with Mia at 7lb 6 oz.
Shopping is so much fun! x


----------



## MiasMum

Hope all is ok Mandy? 
Im ok, baby has been less active the past 2 days but have had some movement so hoping all is ok x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hope all is ok Mandy?
> Im ok, baby has been less active the past 2 days but have had some movement so hoping all is ok x

Hi Mia's mum sorry I've not been on in a while, I'm fine thanks
I have days where baby is less active to so I'm sure everything is fine!
I'm feel so unorganised can't really get anywhere until this decorating is done in the house.

How have you been feeling?? X


----------



## MiasMum

Im ok, just feel exhausted! Hoping to finish work at the end of may. Have a glucose tolerance test in the morning to test for gestational diabetes. Its alot of hanging around at the surgery... 2 hours!

Decorating aside how are you feeling?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im ok, just feel exhausted! Hoping to finish work at the end of may. Have a glucose tolerance test in the morning to test for gestational diabetes. Its alot of hanging around at the surgery... 2 hours!
> 
> Decorating aside how are you feeling?

Thats good if you are finishing end of may, i have to work until the end of june! Ive been feeling ok but have to admit the long hours at work are taking their toll on me, i have a few weeks holidays to use in-between working until june so hope it goes in quick.

Im just back from ordering my pram, then my mum took me shopping and bought the crib & crib bedding, its so good knowing what we are having lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah, thats really nice! Sounds like you are almost sorted!? 

We just need a crib now and I need to stop buying clothes x


----------



## mandy19

I am far from organised lol I've still got so much to buy!! i haven't really bought much clothes at all.

hows your bump coming along?? mine seems to have popped the last two weeks lol.

one of my friends had two embryos transferred last saturday and is in the two week wait, its her first attempt at IVF, hope she is as lucky as us!! my other close friend has her 3rd attempt at the end of this month, it just seems so long ago we were going through it x


----------



## MiasMum

I know, I thought that the other day! One of the mums at the school is just starting out with her consultant appointments ect, I dont have the heart to tell her how long a journey it is! I still dont really believe it worked for me and try not to get excited incase something goes wrong. Im sure everything is going to be fine now but I worry so much! Bump is coming along nicely now. Still quite compact but obvious now. I love it! I hope your friends get lucky to, its such an emotional roller coaster x


----------



## mandy19

Hi mias mum how are you??

I've not been on here much at all, just busy with work and trying to get things done in the house, work is a struggle, after this week I'm on holiday for two weeks then i only have about 4 weeks left to work!! can't wait to start mat leave.

my poor friends test was negative, I'm so devastated for her, she didn't even have any frozen so she will have to go through it all again and this is their last chance. My other friend who has been through it twice before is having her transfer early next week hopefully, just makes me realise how lucky we are to get pregnant first time.

x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah thats a shame! We are very lucky! I forget sometimes all the years of heartache before getting to this stage. 
Im hoping to leave work soon too. May stay until the middle of june if I can.
Are you getting big now? I feel huge, some people think im big and others say im not. I had my first random person ask yesterday if im pregnant so that cheered me up! 
I can feel baby moving all the time now and have heartburn alot of the time despite taking gaviscon. 
Are you all sorted for a name now? We are still not agreeing lol x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah thats a shame! We are very lucky! I forget sometimes all the years of heartache before getting to this stage.
> Im hoping to leave work soon too. May stay until the middle of june if I can.
> Are you getting big now? I feel huge, some people think im big and others say im not. I had my first random person ask yesterday if im pregnant so that cheered me up!
> I can feel baby moving all the time now and have heartburn alot of the time despite taking gaviscon.
> Are you all sorted for a name now? We are still not agreeing lol x


I feel huge lol but I'm probably still small compared to a lot of pregnant woman, yea i can feel this little one all the time to and she seems to become more awake around 3 in the morning, hope its not a sign of things to come when she is here lol. My heartburn comes and goes i can't take the gaviscon it make me feel sick, i got tablets from the doctor and only take them when i need to.

I think we are set on Francesca, it means a lot to me as its to remember my friend that passed away, he was Frankie so this one would probably be called Frankie later on in life which i like, it is so hard choosing though!! x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah, what a lovely way to remember your friend! Its a very pretty name! Im not sure if I told you our list? We have Finn, Finley, Leo, Dexter and Chester. Maybe have a slight Finn or Finley lean. Its so hard. I knew early on that Mia would be Mia and had this bub been a girl we would have gone with Phoebe or Alice.
I just realised ... 27 weeks this week. Thats 3rd trimester! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah, what a lovely way to remember your friend! Its a very pretty name! Im not sure if I told you our list? We have Finn, Finley, Leo, Dexter and Chester. Maybe have a slight Finn or Finley lean. Its so hard. I knew early on that Mia would be Mia and had this bub been a girl we would have gone with Phoebe or Alice.
> I just realised ... 27 weeks this week. Thats 3rd trimester! x

You still have quite a few choices there!! All lovely names, I think it hard trying to choose one before you actually see your baby and see what suits them :winkwink: 

I know 3rd trimester :happydance: can't believe how fast it's going in now!! I still find it hard to believe I am actually pregnant lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Me too. I think time is dragging! I love it when he moves, id forgotten what its like! Its such a strange feeling dont you think?
Im seeing the cobsultant in monday for my growth scan - keeping an eye on me because of the problems I had giving birth to Mia. Im starting to get scared now x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Me too. I think time is dragging! I love it when he moves, id forgotten what its like! Its such a strange feeling dont you think?
> Im seeing the cobsultant in monday for my growth scan - keeping an eye on me because of the problems I had giving birth to Mia. Im starting to get scared now x

Yea it sure is a weird feeling, that's good they are keeping a close eye on you, let me know how your appointment goes x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy, hope all is going well?
Sorry to have not updated in ages.... Just been manic here! 
I saw the consultant who says my placenta is still lying low and partially covering the birth canal so ill need to have an internal examination on 30th June to get a better look but hes hoping its moved up enough by then. He gave me an estimated weight of 2lb 8oz and everything measuring as it should.
Other than terrible heartburn that seems to be getting worse nothing else to report.

Hows things your end?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy, hope all is going well?
> Sorry to have not updated in ages.... Just been manic here!
> I saw the consultant who says my placenta is still lying low and partially covering the birth canal so ill need to have an internal examination on 30th June to get a better look but hes hoping its moved up enough by then. He gave me an estimated weight of 2lb 8oz and everything measuring as it should.
> Other than terrible heartburn that seems to be getting worse nothing else to report.
> 
> Hows things your end?

Hi mias mum, i don't get much time to pop on here much these days either lol, glad to hear all is well with your boy :winkwink: the heartburn is awful isn't it, another problem I've been having is really painful legs!! I've got 4 weeks left to work can't wait to finish because the 12 hours shifts are killing me.

Cant believe we are almost 30 weeks already!! my nursery still isn't finished lol its driving me mad, my other half needs a rocket up his backside lol
we went for a gender scan at the weekend just to confirm that we are definitely having a girl and we are lol, we also got a 4D scan it was amazing to see all her tiny features, they said she weighed just over 3 lbs at the moment, getting so excited now.

Are you still struggling with a name? we are set on Francesca :winkwink:
oh my friend thats just went through her 3rd IVF got a positive pregnancy test, so happy for her.

x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow, you have been busy! Bet your 4d pics are amazing.? Im always wondering what baby looks like. 
Great news about your friend, bet shes made up!

Im leaving work in 4 weeks too. Last official day is sat 28th. Cant wait!

I think we are going with Finn for a name unless he really doesnt look like a Finn. Im so impatient now ... wish things would hurry up x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Wow, you have been busy! Bet your 4d pics are amazing.? Im always wondering what baby looks like.
> Great news about your friend, bet shes made up!
> 
> Im leaving work in 4 weeks too. Last official day is sat 28th. Cant wait!
> 
> I think we are going with Finn for a name unless he really doesnt look like a Finn. Im so impatient now ... wish things would hurry up x


yea the pics are great, will try and upload some for u to see.
Maternity leave can't come soon enough, it s hard trying to get through the day without a nap lol.
Finn is lovely, we have the same problem we just hope our girl looks like a Francesca as we have our heart set on it lol.
Our babies will be here before we know it :winkwink: x


----------



## mandy19

Hope this works x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mandy19

Another x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiasMum

Wow... those pics are amazing! Its mad to think how quick they develop! She looks so cute! Bet you cant stop looking at them. How much did you pay if you dont mind me asking?

Do you have a back up name just incase? Its taken us long enough to choose Finn so im hoping all goes according to plan.
I do like Francesca!


----------



## MiasMum

Looks like only 8 weeks left for me ... consultant says he will induce me at 38. It does seem to be going quite quick dont you think? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Looks like only 8 weeks left for me ... consultant says he will induce me at 38. It does seem to be going quite quick dont you think? x

Yea we can't stop looking at the pics, trying to decide who she looks like lol
the scan only cost £39.50 think its normally about £80 they were doing a promotion so got it half price, worth every penny!

oh my 8 weeks!!! thats so scary its defo flying in now :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

£39.50 is a great price! Im resisting getting some done! Just gonna wait it out. 

She really is gorgeous, girls are so great... she will be your best friend!

Have you finished your shopping now? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> £39.50 is a great price! Im resisting getting some done! Just gonna wait it out.
> 
> She really is gorgeous, girls are so great... she will be your best friend!
> 
> Have you finished your shopping now? x

Yea you don't have long to wait now until you see your little guy.

No still actually got a lot still to buy i think, everyone keeps asking me what they can buy for the baby though so i have no idea what i still need and what i don't, I've just been picking bits up when I'm out & about, my friends have also arranged a baby shower for me when i finish up work so I'm putting the rest of the shopping on hold for now lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Good idea! Does everyone know your having a girl? Its still only us that know ours is a boy. Mias friends keep asking her at school but she is doing a super job at not telling.
I still need a moses basket but cant really find one I like too much. Going to have a proper look over the next couple of weeks. Other than that I think I just need toiletries. 

How are you finding sleeping? Dont think ive had a good night sleep for at least a month! Just cant seem to get comfy and feel breathless alot. I had my whooping cough injection on Tuesday and my arm has been numb ever since. Are you having it? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Good idea! Does everyone know your having a girl? Its still only us that know ours is a boy. Mias friends keep asking her at school but she is doing a super job at not telling.
> I still need a moses basket but cant really find one I like too much. Going to have a proper look over the next couple of weeks. Other than that I think I just need toiletries.
> 
> How are you finding sleeping? Dont think ive had a good night sleep for at least a month! Just cant seem to get comfy and feel breathless alot. I had my whooping cough injection on Tuesday and my arm has been numb ever since. Are you having it? x

Yea everyone knows we are having a girl now, well done Mia :thumbup: we have a crib for downstairs but we also need a moses basket for upstairs, i am also finding it really hard to find a nice one, the ones i have seen so far just look very poor quality!! 

Sleeping has been a nightmare for me, can't get comfortable at all, was awake most of last night with really bad reflux, i was meant to be working this morning but had to take the morning off as i am to exhausted from lack of sleep. I got my injection on Monday and my arm is still a bit tender, I'm calling the midwife today for some advice, I've been getting blurry vision and flashing spots now & again, people have said that can be a sign of high blood pressure but on monday at my app my blood pressure was fine, just want to make my midwife aware of it.

i just can't wait to finish up work now and relax :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Oh, sorry to hear your not feeling great. Best to check with the midwife if only to put your mind at rest! When is your last day of work?

My bp was a tad low at my last 2 appointments but they say you cant do much for it being low.

Try and relax when not working. Im finding I cant get through the day without a nap x


----------



## MiasMum

Hows things Mandy? My last day at work tomorrow :-D


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hows things Mandy? My last day at work tomorrow :-D

Hi mias mum, I'm doing ok now thanks, been in bed for over a week with a viral infection, just getting over it now!! 

That's great you are finished work, I still have 5 shifts to go!
Can't believe we are 32 weeks already!! It's all so exciting, have you been keeping well?? X


----------



## MiasMum

Sorry to hear you have been ill. Glad you are feeling better now.
I'm ok, just getting fed up with waiting now. I saw the midwife last Friday and everything seems fine. My bump feels small but she said it measures a week ahead.
I'm having a scan on the 30th to check the position of my placenta as last time it was covering the birth canal. Not looking forward to it as it's a vaginial scan. Yuk!!
Hoping it's still low so I can have a section. I'm starting to get scared now it's getting nearer after the problems I had having Mia. I think I'm just gonna ask the consultant out right for a section if placenta has moved.
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Sorry to hear you have been ill. Glad you are feeling better now.
> I'm ok, just getting fed up with waiting now. I saw the midwife last Friday and everything seems fine. My bump feels small but she said it measures a week ahead.
> I'm having a scan on the 30th to check the position of my placenta as last time it was covering the birth canal. Not looking forward to it as it's a vaginial scan. Yuk!!
> Hoping it's still low so I can have a section. I'm starting to get scared now it's getting nearer after the problems I had having Mia. I think I'm just gonna ask the consultant out right for a section if placenta has moved.
> Keeping my fingers crossed!

Hi Mia's mum, I was at my midwife yesterday and asked her about my bump because I feel I'm still quite small to but she said it was fine, my blood count has dropped a bit so started on iron tablets, my midwife had the results for 10 days and was meant to contact me then to start the iron pills, she's not the best!!! 

I'm also getting a bit scared, I keep saying to my other half I don't think I will cope in labour lol. 
Under the circumstances the consultant should be giving you a c-section, then you will know exactly when you are meeting your little boy!!!
I can't wait to meet my little girl x


----------



## MiasMum

Well all I can do is ask him on monday. My midwife isnt the best either. She gave me some heartburn tablets but said shes not sure they are safe when your pregnant. So... I wont be taking them! My heartburn is terrible now!

I think the last few weeks are the worst, really drags! Try not to be worried, I really believe thats why I had such a hard time - because I was so scared and tense. 

x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well all I can do is ask him on monday. My midwife isnt the best either. She gave me some heartburn tablets but said shes not sure they are safe when your pregnant. So... I wont be taking them! My heartburn is terrible now!
> 
> I think the last few weeks are the worst, really drags! Try not to be worried, I really believe thats why I had such a hard time - because I was so scared and tense.
> 
> x

Yea I've suffered pretty bad with heartburn to, it's a nightmare when you lie down at night especially!! My doctor gave me omeprazole tablets which seem to help, I only take them when it's really bad.

I've spent today packing mine & the baby's hospital bags :winkwink:
So exciting, love looking at all her wee tiny clothes, hope she's not Abigail baby because most things I've bought are tiny baby lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Ahh.... ive been thinking about packing hospital bags but have forgotten what to pack. Need to have a read up. 
Im not buying anymore clothes!
Im worried about my appointment in the morning... I hate being prodded and poked. Just hope placenta is still in the way x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ahh.... ive been thinking about packing hospital bags but have forgotten what to pack. Need to have a read up.
> Im not buying anymore clothes!
> Im worried about my appointment in the morning... I hate being prodded and poked. Just hope placenta is still in the way x

It was stressing me out as i keep having dreams that I'm going to go early lol so wanted to be organised, i haven't bought that much clothes really!! 

i know what you mean about getting poked & prodded, my midwife really hurt me last week, really don't like her!! lol

Fingers crossed you doctor will agree to a C-section for you!! :winkwink:
let me know how it goes. I'm just in from work, really struggling, only 3 more shifts to go!! :thumbup: x


----------



## MiasMum

Uh-oh... placenta has moved up and out of the way and consultant wont agree to a section.
He has booked me in for induction on 12th aug if baby doesnt come sooner. Couldnt really see much on the scan as he is so big now. Have estimated weight of 5lbs.

Hope your next 3 shifts go super quick for you x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Uh-oh... placenta has moved up and out of the way and consultant wont agree to a section.
> He has booked me in for induction on 12th aug if baby doesnt come sooner. Couldnt really see much on the scan as he is so big now. Have estimated weight of 5lbs.
> 
> Hope your next 3 shifts go super quick for you x


Hi sorry I've not been on for a few days, that's me finally finished up work, feels great!!! Can relax a bit now.

Can't believe your consultant won't agree to a section for you!!! At least you know they won't leave you to go overdue, I've got the midwife tomorrow, can't say I'm looking forward to it, she just irritates me lol
I've been having a lot of what feels like period cramps.
X


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy, glad to hear your doing good and pleased you have finished work.
I've been getting some period type pain too quite mild tho.
Have you everything ready now? I'm hoping to pack my hospital bag this week. I ordered some maternity nightdresses today so when they arrive I'll pack. 
I'll be glad when baby is here now won't you? I'm starting to struggle! Heartburn, breathless and my tummy is so tight and sore. I don't remember it being this tight with Mia! I feel so fat now my partner has to help me off the sofa and just turning over in bed is a struggle lol.
I'll be so glad when baby is here ... I'm hoping to relax a bit as I've been worrying all this time. I think when you have been through years of trying and ivf it's only natural to worry. My midwife says you can always tell the mother of an ivf baby. 
I haven't told many people we had ivf. Only those close to me know really. Did you tell people? Are you planning on breast feeding? I'm not sure. I couldn't with Mia as I had no milk due to all the complications. I may give it a try but have bottles and stuff ready x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy, glad to hear your doing good and pleased you have finished work.
> I've been getting some period type pain too quite mild tho.
> Have you everything ready now? I'm hoping to pack my hospital bag this week. I ordered some maternity nightdresses today so when they arrive I'll pack.
> I'll be glad when baby is here now won't you? I'm starting to struggle! Heartburn, breathless and my tummy is so tight and sore. I don't remember it being this tight with Mia! I feel so fat now my partner has to help me off the sofa and just turning over in bed is a struggle lol.
> I'll be so glad when baby is here ... I'm hoping to relax a bit as I've been worrying all this time. I think when you have been through years of trying and ivf it's only natural to worry. My midwife says you can always tell the mother of an ivf baby.
> I haven't told many people we had ivf. Only those close to me know really.
> Did you tell people? Are you planning on breast feeding? I'm not sure. I couldn't with Mia as I had no milk due to all the complications. I may give it a try but have bottles and stuff ready x


Hi mias mum, I'm almost organised, the nursery is almost done just waiting on the furniture being delivered, its not due until the end of this month!! My hospital bags are all packed and ready to go :winkwink: The heartburn is so awful i can barely sleep lying down because of it.

i will be so glad once the baby is here, really hoping she comes on time, don't want to go over my date! Yea most people know we had IVF, I'm not going to attempt breastfeeding just don't think its something i could do, so bottles it is for me.

i was at the midwife yesterday and she measured me and i was only measuring 32-33 weeks so she sent me for a growth scan this morning, thankfully she is growing just fine. They estimate she weighs about 5 1/2 lbs just now. Cant believe how close we are getting, its so exciting!! 
My friends & family are having a baby shower this sunday for me I'm really looking forward to that. x


----------



## MiasMum

Glad to hear your little lady is measuring well! A baby shower will be good fun and I expect people will buy you lots of lovely things!

Ive seen the midwife today and everything is good here. Baby has always been measuring a week ahead but looks like hes slowed down a little now and measures bang on. Also is engaged :wacko:

Im feeling ok, just fat and heavy. Still have heartburn and feel breathless often - ill be glad to get things over with now wont you?

How are you feeling about delivery?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Glad to hear your little lady is measuring well! A baby shower will be good fun and I expect people will buy you lots of lovely things!
> 
> Ive seen the midwife today and everything is good here. Baby has always been measuring a week ahead but looks like hes slowed down a little now and measures bang on. Also is engaged :wacko:
> 
> Im feeling ok, just fat and heavy. Still have heartburn and feel breathless often - ill be glad to get things over with now wont you?
> 
> How are you feeling about delivery?

oh his head is engaged!! lol last night was bad with heartburn i couldn't sleep at all, can't wait to have the baby here and get back to normal!! 
Ive been worrying about the delivery, keep thinking i wont cope well lol but i know i will just have to, think I'm more scared of things starting and me being home alone when it happens, when are they going to induce you again?? x


----------



## MiasMum

Induction booked for 12th so only a day early. Hoping he will come earlier though!
Are you taking gaviscon? I take it just before bed and it seems to take the edge off. Both got hairy babies :)
Does your partner work far away? I worry about this too but mine will work more locally nearer the time x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Induction booked for 12th so only a day early. Hoping he will come earlier though!
> Are you taking gaviscon? I take it just before bed and it seems to take the edge off. Both got hairy babies :)
> Does your partner work far away? I worry about this too but mine will work more locally nearer the time x

Yea i would like to go right on time or about a week early :winkwink: 
no i can't take the gaviscon makes me feel sick!! 
He doesn't work far away, he works at our local fire station but they can get called far away, when his ex went into labour with his daughter he was at a fire and had to get someone to bring him to the hospital lol just hope it doesn't happen this time round. x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah I remember now you saying he works at the fire station months ago! Im sure it will be ok, try not to worry. Im sure worrying so much made things worse when I had Mia.
Im just trying to relax a little, I guess it will be what it will be!

My main problem is my dad is coming to look after Mia for me which is fine if I go for induction but not so great otherwise. He needs to come from Cornwall and im near taunton in somerset, around 160 ish miles x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah I remember now you saying he works at the fire station months ago! Im sure it will be ok, try not to worry. Im sure worrying so much made things worse when I had Mia.
> Im just trying to relax a little, I guess it will be what it will be!
> 
> My main problem is my dad is coming to look after Mia for me which is fine if I go for induction but not so great otherwise. He needs to come from Cornwall and im near taunton in somerset, around 160 ish miles x

Hi mias mum, was at the midwife this morning, baby's head is now engaged to, i was getting a lot of pains last night and felt really strange i think it was the baby changing positions, felt super anxious!! seems to be at night time that i really stress about going into labour lol 
My midwife is going to speak to my consultant who I've never met, and ask if they will allow me to go over 40 weeks or induce me at 40 weeks if I've not already had the baby by then!! x


----------



## MiasMum

You may feel less anxious then. I do knowing ive a plan and baby will be induced. 
Not long to go for us now but I think these last few weeks are going to drag! 

How was your baby shower? x x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> You may feel less anxious then. I do knowing ive a plan and baby will be induced.
> Not long to go for us now but I think these last few weeks are going to drag!
> 
> How was your baby shower? x x

I feel like these few weeks are going by fast, probably because i still have things to organise! and we are still decorating lol its never ending, wish i hadn't started.

My baby shower was great thanks, had such good fun and got some lovely gifts for the baby.

I don't know about you but the tiredness is really kicking in again for me, if i don't get a few hours sleep in the afternoon i feel ill at night x


----------



## MiasMum

Haha, i know what you mean .... i still take Mia to school and come home and go back to bed. I do love my sleep mind! Mia breaks up this friday for the summer holidays which im quite looking forward to. No more rushing around in the mornings and can hopefully relax. It seems as quick as im doing the housework these days its getting messy again. I keep throwing stuff away but still seem to have so much. Need to have a big cull I think!

I think we finally have everything ready, and ive finally got everything out to pack in my hospital bag so im going to get on with that in the next couple of days.

I keep telling myself to make the most of these last couple of weeks as ill probably miss my bump and being pregnant. Ill probably not have another so i should cherish every moment but i think ive suffered this time around compared to my previous pregnancy, what with all the stress of ivf and cancelled cycles, early bleeding, breathlessness and this crazy heartburn i havent really enjoyed being pregnant at all! Im hoping once baby is here ill be able to stop worry so much and relax a little!

Im pleased to hear your shower went well and you recieved some lovely bits, not too much longer and you will be able to put them to good use :) xxxx


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Haha, i know what you mean .... i still take Mia to school and come home and go back to bed. I do love my sleep mind! Mia breaks up this friday for the summer holidays which im quite looking forward to. No more rushing around in the mornings and can hopefully relax. It seems as quick as im doing the housework these days its getting messy again. I keep throwing stuff away but still seem to have so much. Need to have a big cull I think!
> 
> I think we finally have everything ready, and ive finally got everything out to pack in my hospital bag so im going to get on with that in the next couple of days.
> 
> I keep telling myself to make the most of these last couple of weeks as ill probably miss my bump and being pregnant. Ill probably not have another so i should cherish every moment but i think ive suffered this time around
> compared to my previous pregnancy, what with all the stress of ivf and cancelled cycles, early bleeding, breathlessness and this crazy heartburn i havent really enjoyed being pregnant at all! Im hoping once baby is here ill be able to stop worry so much and relax a little!
> 
> Im pleased to hear your shower went well and you recieved some lovely bits, not too much longer and you will be able to put them to good use :) xxxx

Hi mias mum, how you feeling?? have you managed to get your bags packed yet?? I'm so tired being pregnant, keep getting a lot of cramps especially in the mornings along with back pain. Cant believe we are so close now!! xx


----------



## MiasMum

I know what you mean ... ive had enough now too! Im not feeling that great today. Absolutely shattered and feel faint in this heat. Also having lots of pressure and a feeling of heaviness down low. Im gonna go on operation get baby out before much longer x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I know what you mean ... ive had enough now too! Im not feeling that great today. Absolutely shattered and feel faint in this heat. Also having lots of pressure and a feeling of heaviness down low. Im gonna go on operation get baby out before much longer x

Let me know if you find any way of getting baby out sooner :winkwink:
first thing I'm doing after baby is born and I'm home from hospital is leaving daddy in charge so i can get a proper sleep lol x


----------



## MiasMum

That sounds like a plan ... you will have to get rid of all your visitors first!
Baby has been so active the past couple of days and it really hurts now. Midwife said she will give me a sweep next week at 38 but have heard it hurts. Not sure about that x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> That sounds like a plan ... you will have to get rid of all your visitors first!
> Baby has been so active the past couple of days and it really hurts now. Midwife said she will give me a sweep next week at 38 but have heard it hurts. Not sure about that x

Yip this baby has been really active to, so uncomfortable!! Ive heard a few stories of it being painful but also heard its not that bad from other people.
Hopefully it will be fine :winkwink: Im feeling so big all of a sudden x


----------



## MiasMum

Lol me too. My tummy is not even that big but feels it! Are you big?

I struggle just to turn over in bed. I am scared of labour but just want it over with now! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Lol me too. My tummy is not even that big but feels it! Are you big?
> 
> I struggle just to turn over in bed. I am scared of labour but just want it over with now! x

I don't think I'm big but i defo feel big, everyone comments on how small my bump is but like you its an effort to even get out of bed or change sides in bed!! Yea I'm really scared of the labour, sometimes my cramps are quite painful and i just think how on earth will i cope with labour lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Everyone keeps saying my bump is small. I guess its big for me, im quite petite.

I keep getting pains low down like in my cervix and feel terrible pressure down there too x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Everyone keeps saying my bump is small. I guess its big for me, im quite petite.
> 
> I keep getting pains low down like in my cervix and feel terrible pressure down there too x

yea I'm fed up people telling me how tiny mu bump is but i feel like a whale lol, feeling lots of pressure to, makes me feel nervous!!

i can't cope in this hot weather, i cut the grass this morning and did all my garden , need a nap now lol i must be nesting x


----------



## MiasMum

I hate gardening! Sounds like nesting to me.
Im struggling with the heat also. Walked to the park with Mia this afternoon and that nearly finished me off! 
Taking her to Torquay for the day tomorrow. Hoping lots of walking may get this little man out now!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I hate gardening! Sounds like nesting to me.
> Im struggling with the heat also. Walked to the park with Mia this afternoon and that nearly finished me off!
> Taking her to Torquay for the day tomorrow. Hoping lots of walking may get this little man out now!

Hi mias mum, any movement from your little guy?? :winkwink: nothing for me, just really bad back pain & strong period cramps, got the midwife tomorrow morning x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy. Saw you read my other post. I too have period type cramps and also getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix area. 
Hope your midwife appointment goes well! Im in on Friday. She said she will give me a sweep but im not too sure. Ive heard its painful!

Im feeling rubbish today ... got a feeling baby will not be staying put much longer!

How are you feeling other than the cramps and back ache? x x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy. Saw you read my other post. I too have period type cramps and also getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix area.
> Hope your midwife appointment goes well! Im in on Friday. She said she will give me a sweep but im not too sure. Ive heard its painful!
> 
> Im feeling rubbish today ... got a feeling baby will not be staying put much longer!
> 
> How are you feeling other than the cramps and back ache? x x

Try not to worry about the sweep to much, just think it may get your little bambino here sooner!! :winkwink:

Im just feeling tired apart from the cramps & backache, I'm trying to get the house cleaned from top to bottom for when the baby arrives but the pains get worse if I'm up and about x


----------



## MiasMum

I know what you mean. I keep cleaning but its soon a mess again. Im not sure of the point as my dad is coming to have Mia and hes the most messy person I know!

Have you been offered a sweep? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I know what you mean. I keep cleaning but its soon a mess again. Im not sure of the point as my dad is coming to have Mia and hes the most messy person I know!
> 
> Have you been offered a sweep? x

Hi mias mum, had a different midwife today as mine is on holiday but much preferred the one i seen today! says the baby's head is firmly fixed, and she said to monitor the cramps as it could be the very early stages of labour and she would rather i was checked out at the maternity triage if it happens to often.

She told me that i have an appointment on the 15th which is my due date with the consultant and they will assess then wether i will be induced, she also said i would be offered a sweep on this day. I was talking to my sister in laws sister who had her baby 7 weeks ago and she said she didn't find the sweep painful at all? x


----------



## MiasMum

Wow... start of labour. How are your cramps today? Pleased to hear your appointment went well!

Not much to report this end. Just that baby is not moving as much. Still moving but not as active as he has been. My partner says hes run out of room and also the heat doesnt help. Im sure everything is ok, just me worrying again as usual!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Wow... start of labour. How are your cramps today? Pleased to hear your appointment went well!
> 
> Not much to report this end. Just that baby is not moving as much. Still moving but not as active as he has been. My partner says hes run out of room and also the heat doesnt help. Im sure everything is ok, just me worrying again as usual!

The cramps come & go, they seem to get worse if I'm doing anything which makes housework very difficult, feeling a lot of pressure down below!!! 

I feel some days that the baby is less active, as your partner says they are running out of room lol 

I'm getting so scared lol, tonight is my partners last night shift until September so will feel better with him being here at night!! X


----------



## MiasMum

Try not to be so scared. I am too but really trying to be positive about it! Im so fed up of being pregnant now, I just wanna meet my baby!
Just think in a couple of weeks you will have you lil girl! I think you will go early too! 

Im getting excited!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Try not to be so scared. I am too but really trying to be positive about it! Im so fed up of being pregnant now, I just wanna meet my baby!
> Just think in a couple of weeks you will have you lil girl! I think you will go early too!
> 
> Im getting excited!

Im with you on that one, defo fed up being pregnant!! it is so exciting to think we will meet our babies very soon, its been a long journey :winkwink:
I'm hoping i go the end of next week hopefully will have everything sorted then lol, think I'm going to collect my pram tomorrow if i can get my partner to drive me. Are you feeling lots of pressure down below?? it's really uncomfortable x


----------



## MiasMum

I felt more pressure last week than I do now. Just feel occasional pressure now and the stabbing pains in my cervix on and off.
I am feeling really emotional though!

I wouldnt care if baby came now to be honest!

We are nearly at the end of a long journey. .. how long were you trying for a baby? We were 3 1/2 years. All the ivf stuff seems so long ago now! I do think pregnancy has gone fairly quickly though x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I felt more pressure last week than I do now. Just feel occasional pressure now and the stabbing pains in my cervix on and off.
> I am feeling really emotional though!
> 
> I wouldnt care if baby came now to be honest!
> 
> We are nearly at the end of a long journey. .. how long were you trying for a baby? We were 3 1/2 years. All the ivf stuff seems so long ago now! I do think pregnancy has gone fairly quickly though x


I was very emotional last week lol was crying for no reason at all lol.
Yea we were roughly 3 years maybe longer trying to, it does feel like a life time ago doing all the swimming injections.

I collected my pram today, super exciting!! Can't wait to see it all up x


----------



## MiasMum

Ahhh. What pram did you go for? Its exciting putting it together. We got the silver cross 3d in pistachio. We got it before 20 week scan lol im impatient! My partner had to get it out and push it around that day lol x


----------



## mandy19

Hi mias mum, just back from another acupuncture this morning, hoping it helps get this baby moving lol.

The pram we went for is a Bebecar Ip-Op Evolution in Navy & white, I love it, can't wait to get the baby out a walk in it lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Ill google it and have a look.

How are you feeling today? I feel terrible, felt sick since around 3 this morning. Not been sick. Just trying to relax but Mia wants to do things. Wish my partner was home from work, hes fab at keeping her entertained. I feel terrible not doing much with her! We are going to watch a film this afternoon.

Seeing the midwife in the morning, see what she has to say x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ill google it and have a look.
> 
> How are you feeling today? I feel terrible, felt sick since around 3 this morning. Not been sick. Just trying to relax but Mia wants to do things. Wish my partner was home from work, hes fab at keeping her entertained. I feel terrible not doing much with her! We are going to watch a film this afternoon.
> 
> Seeing the midwife in the morning, see what she has to say x

I have no energy at all, felt really sick last night & feel like I've got an upset tummy at times, I wish I could relax but always think of things I need to do in the house. I felt like that last week when we had my step daughter all week, it was down to me to try and keep her busy as my partner was working but all I wanted to do was lie down. They will be happy in a couple of weeks when they have their little brother & sister to fuss over :winkwink: 

Good luck with your midwife appointment, let me know how it goes x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy ... midwife said that although my tummy is still growing it has slowed down so im waiting for the hospital to call so I can go in for a growth scan early next week. She said not to worry. Also said she wouldnt give me a sweep if I wanted one as even though baby is head down hes not engaged.
Of course now im worried :-( x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy ... midwife said that although my tummy is still growing it has slowed down so im waiting for the hospital to call so I can go in for a growth scan early next week. She said not to worry. Also said she wouldnt give me a sweep if I wanted one as even though baby is head down hes not engaged.
> Of course now im worried :-( x

Hi Mia's mum, I had typed a reply earlier and just noticed it hasn't posted!!

Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go as you had hoped, I'm sure everything will be fine, remember they told me that my baby wasn't growing as she should and the growth scan was fine.

I spent my morning at the maternity triage, I called them as I felt that the baby wasn't moving as much, so they asked me to come up and they put me on the monitor for an hour, they were concerned as the baby's heart rate dipped twice so they contacted the doctor to check me over, she sent me for another scan, but am happy to say that everything is fine, if I feel less movement again I've just to go straight back up.
On the scan baby is weighing about 7lbs 5 oz I thought I would have a smaller baby than this!! How are you feeling now?? Our babies sure like to worry us x


----------



## MiasMum

Oh no ... not a good day all round! I feel a little happier tonight after reading that fundal height is just an estimate. Also my midwife was on holiday so saw another midwife and I heard the same person should measure you. Anyway im booked in on Wednesday morning for a scan so it cant be that serious or im guessing I would be in sooner. 

Sorry to hear about your problems today but pleased to hear your lil lady is ok!! Its good they are keeping an eye on us!

I had the same with Mia. Reduced movement so I was strapped up to the monitor but she kept moving and losing the heartbeat trace. She was fine.

I remember now about your growth scan. 

Think its time these babies made an appearance now!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh no ... not a good day all round! I feel a little happier tonight after reading that fundal height is just an estimate. Also my midwife was on holiday so saw another midwife and I heard the same person should measure you. Anyway im booked in on Wednesday morning for a scan so it cant be that serious or im guessing I would be in sooner.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems today but pleased to hear your lil lady is ok!! Its good they are keeping an eye on us!
> 
> I had the same with Mia. Reduced movement so I was strapped up to the monitor but she kept moving and losing the heartbeat trace. She was fine.
> 
> I remember now about your growth scan.
> 
> Think its time these babies made an appearance now!


Yea I agree it's time for these babies to appear, I've got the midwife again this morning, the hospital advised I see the consultant this Friday instead of next Friday but will see what they say today, I've been up since 5am the lack of sleep is making it so hard to do anything during the day! X


----------



## MiasMum

Try and have a nap whenever you can. When these babies come we will have less sleep! 
Ive been sleeping on the sofa, felt bad keep waking my partner every time I need the toilet. Also seems cooler downstairs and my heartburn doesn't seem so bad.

How did you get on with the midwife?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Try and have a nap whenever you can. When these babies come we will have less sleep!
> Ive been sleeping on the sofa, felt bad keep waking my partner every time I need the toilet. Also seems cooler downstairs and my heartburn doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> How did you get on with the midwife?

My heartburn seems to be getting worse instead of better lol, got on fine at the midwife today, she has made an appointment for me to see the consultant this Friday instead of next fri which is my due date, she said that some of the consultants will let IVF pregnancies go over 40 weeks and some don't and that if I am strongly against it then to make sure I let her know that on Friday, which I will!! My midwife still hasn't discussed a birth plan with me, has yours? X


----------



## MiasMum

Make sure you tell them you don't wanna go over! I have heard induction makes labour more painful but I'm not sure if there is any truth in it.
Not really discussed a birth plan, just said that I wanted delayed cord clamping, Chris to cut the cord and that I want to be home ASAP!

This lil lad has not been as active today, I'm trying not to worry as he is moving and got my Doppler out and heartbeat is fine.

Do you think the consultant will help you out before or wait until your due date? I'll be in next Tuesday morning unless something happens before which I'm hoping!
Have you had any signs? Nothing at all for me! X


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Make sure you tell them you don't wanna go over! I have heard induction makes labour more painful but I'm not sure if there is any truth in it.
> Not really discussed a birth plan, just said that I wanted delayed cord clamping, Chris to cut the cord and that I want to be home ASAP!
> 
> This lil lad has not been as active today, I'm trying not to worry as he is moving and got my Doppler out and heartbeat is fine.
> 
> Do you think the consultant will help you out before or wait until your due date? I'll be in next Tuesday morning unless something happens before which I'm hoping!
> Have you had any signs? Nothing at all for me! X

Yea I will be telling them I defo don't want to go over my due date!! I've heard induction can make labour more painful to, my friend was induced but she had an epidural so found it easier to cope with, I will not be able to cope without an epidural.

I get days where I feel she isn't as active either, it's natural to worry!! The sooner these babies are here the better.

No real signs that I know of, apart from really bad cramps and bad back ache, and the past few nights I've been feeling really sick, felt really faint last night and my partner had to help me upto bed, I'm just so ready for this baby to come x


----------



## MiasMum

Im ready too although petrified! I feel so out of breath and keep getting cramps in my legs. 

You may be able to cope, you may be surprised at yourself! 
Hopefully it will be quick and easy for us both. 

Cant wait till my scan in the morning!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im ready too although petrified! I feel so out of breath and keep getting cramps in my legs.
> 
> You may be able to cope, you may be surprised at yourself!
> Hopefully it will be quick and easy for us both.
> 
> Cant wait till my scan in the morning!

My bump feels as if it has dropped quite a bit in the past two days! So don't feel as out of breath.

Are u having the period type pains to?? Mine are so painful that it hurts to do anything! Yea you will feel better after your scan and you get to see your little guy again! 

Let me know how it goes x


----------



## MiasMum

Not really feel as if ive dropped. Tummy is still high and im so breathless. Ive had some mild cramps and back ache but ive got a feeling nothing will happen until I go in next week. Ive felt so miserable and upset this afternoon.... just so fed up of feeling ill all the time. Even just sitting is hard to get comfy. Can't wait for this to be over now x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Not really feel as if ive dropped. Tummy is still high and im so breathless. Ive had some mild cramps and back ache but ive got a feeling nothing will happen until I go in next week. Ive felt so miserable and upset this afternoon.... just so fed up of feeling ill all the time. Even just sitting is hard to get comfy. Can't wait for this to be over now x


I know exactly how you feel, I feel so frustrated because I can't even do simple things like housework, believe it or not we are still decorating due to workmen letting us down and causing problems, it's stressing me out in case the baby does come early. Although I'm fed up & want her here, will be so good to feel normal again! Hoping I feel better after my appointment with the consultant on Friday and I know what will happen next week if she doesn't come before then x


----------



## MiasMum

I know exactly what you mean... I cant wait to feel normal! 
Need to get your decorating finished! 
Ive been awake most of the night. Just so uncomfortable and cramps.
Everything was fine on my scan.... im even more scared now tho. She said baby is already 7lb 8oz. Mia was 7lb 6oz. I already feel my insides are falling out - sorry x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I know exactly what you mean... I cant wait to feel normal!
> Need to get your decorating finished!
> Ive been awake most of the night. Just so uncomfortable and cramps.
> Everything was fine on my scan.... im even more scared now tho. She said baby is already 7lb 8oz. Mia was 7lb 6oz. I already feel my insides are falling out - sorry x

That's good glad to hear your scan went well, I've been decorating most of today, got a few people over to help which makes a huge difference, should be all done for the weekend I'm knackered, can't wait to just relax before baby comes!!

At my scan on Friday they said she was about 7lb 5oz imagine if we have our babies on the same day lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Lol that would be strange... Quite possibly same weight too! 
Still no signs with me... maybe all your decorating will start something off x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Lol that would be strange... Quite possibly same weight too!
> Still no signs with me... maybe all your decorating will start something off x

Hi Mia's mum, sorry not been on much, just busy with the house, finally starting to get there now!! 

Had my appointment today, didn't get to see a consultant, it was her junior I told them I didn't want to go over my date next week, she offered me a sweep today but I said no lol wasn't prepared for that although I've had enough and want the baby here, still got a few things to do in the house first, I've to go back on Friday again and they said they can do a sweep then and maybe give me a date for induction, the babies head is 4/5 engaged whatever that means? Any signs for you? X


----------



## MiasMum

Nothing for me either. Baby wasnt engaged at last appointment but I think he may be now, heartburn seems to have eased off a little. 
Im scared now, ill be going in tuesday if nothing before x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Nothing for me either. Baby wasnt engaged at last appointment but I think he may be now, heartburn seems to have eased off a little.
> Im scared now, ill be going in tuesday if nothing before x


Oh my Tuesday will be here before we know it!! So exciting but as you say it's scary to, I've been cleaning all day, feel a lot more prepared now my house is organised x


----------



## MiasMum

Glad all your decorating and cleaning is done!
I did all the housework friday but my dad has come to look after Mia and hes a very messy person! Lol its not too bad, I think he knows im feeling it now.
Did lots more walking yesterday and im going to take Mia to the cinema later and have a meal with my brother.

I had a meltdown last night, I just dont feel im going to be able to do this. Im guessing it really is too late for a c section now.
This time next week it will all be over!

How are you feeling today? x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Glad all your decorating and cleaning is done!
> I did all the housework friday but my dad has come to look after Mia and hes a very messy person! Lol its not too bad, I think he knows im feeling it now.
> Did lots more walking yesterday and im going to take Mia to the cinema later and have a meal with my brother.
> 
> I had a meltdown last night, I just dont feel im going to be able to do this. Im guessing it really is too late for a c section now.
> This time next week it will all be over!
> 
> How are you feeling today? x

I have been to busy to go out walking but trying to use the birthing ball as much as I can, I'm really worried about the birth to, I desperately want her here but I'm terrified at the same time lol, hopefully we are both really worried about nothing. At least you know you will have your little one this week, mine might not appear until next week. As long as I get an epidural I think I will be able to do it lol.

Feeling ok today just a bit tired, just going to have a lazy day today!
Hope you have a nice day! Who knows maybe our babies will make an appearance and change our plans :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy, no baby here yet. Think im gonna have a nice bath and early night. Im shattered after cinema and eating out! 
Id rather just go into labour than have the induction, they said you have the pessary for 24 hours and then they asses you. I really dont wanna be away from Mia for too long x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Mia's mum, no baby here either!!! Every time I get a pain I think it's going to happen lol, can't believe you go in tomorrow, really hoping you go before then naturally :winkwink: you will have to keep me posted on how you are doing.

I'm taking it easy today, the weather is really bad here so it's a nice day for the house, my cot & furniture are getting delivered today, can't wait to see it all set up x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy, hope all is ok your end? Any signs???? Nothing for me so I guess ill be off in a few hours. Been awake most of the night, im so terrified. I tried to stay up late in the hope that I would sleep but it didnt work. I just lay in bed all night worrying. Just hope things go quick now. 
Ill keep you posted.

I just thought. .. so much for you going early, remember you really thought you would. Lol. Bet your so fed up you wish you had now x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy, hope all is ok your end? Any signs???? Nothing for me so I guess ill be off in a few hours. Been awake most of the night, im so terrified. I tried to stay up late in the hope that I would sleep but it didnt work. I just lay in bed all night worrying. Just hope things go quick now.
> Ill keep you posted.
> 
> I just thought. .. so much for you going early, remember you really thought you would. Lol. Bet your so fed up you wish you had now x

Hi Mia's mums, not a single sign here for me either!! Yea I'm fed up waiting now, can't see her coming anytime soon, and I will need to get that sweep on Friday!

Can't believe you are going in today, try not to worry so much and just think that you are now even closer to meeting your little boy!!
Hope all goes well for you and can't wait to see a pic of your new addition, will be checking on here for an update!!

Goodluck, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting to long :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Hey Mandy. BORED!

Am waiting at hospital on induction ward for a bed on labour ward. Midwife thinks after examining me that she will be able to break my waters as im already 2 cm ( great had no idea )! So just waiting for a bed and ill be off. Shesaid things still may not happen till tomorrow but will have to see after waters have gone.

Dont worry about sweep. I just had one and it wasnt too bad, and over really quick!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hey Mandy. BORED!
> 
> Am waiting at hospital on induction ward for a bed on labour ward. Midwife thinks after examining me that she will be able to break my waters as im already 2 cm ( great had no idea )! So just waiting for a bed and ill be off. Shesaid things still may not happen till tomorrow but will have to see after waters have gone.
> 
> Dont worry about sweep. I just had one and it wasnt too bad, and over really quick!

Oh its so exciting Mia's mum!! Can't believe you are 2cms already that's great news!! Thanks that's reassuring about the sweep, how you feeling now? Fingers crossed it all goes really quick for you x


----------



## MiasMum

Apparently labour ward is super busy and another lady is before me. Midwife just said I definitely wont be going before the next 3 hours and could possibly even be tomorrow x 

Its rubbish! Gonna have a walk around in a bit x


----------



## mandy19

Yea move about as much as you can!! Try a birthing ball?

Will they send you home again or keep you in to induce you tomorrow? X


----------



## MiasMum

Ill be staying, if I go home ill just have to wait on the list all day again tomorrow. Looks like ive been pushed back again, they just examined the lady in the next cubicle and I heard them say ... your 7cms. Better get you to labour ward.
Fed up now x


----------



## mandy19

That's not so good, hopefully you just progress quickly naturally!!! C'mon baby boy time to come out, I noticed that I am even lower today, hope things get going soon x


----------



## MiasMum

Hopefully you will go soon! 
Im so fed up now, just wanna go home and get into bed. I want to have a shower, I just feel so heavy and sore down below and there is no where on this ward to even freshen up! :-(


----------



## mandy19

That's shocking they should have facilities for you to freshen up at least! The waiting is so frustrating! X


----------



## MiasMum

It sounds like someone else is labouring too. Im waiting for the midwife to come and see me and asking if its worth going home. Looks like I could be sat here for days!


----------



## mandy19

You will probably be more comfortable at home, especially if you are just going to be left until tomorrow anyway, that's so disappointing for you. X


----------



## MiasMum

Chris is annoyed that if we go home its eating into his holiday. He hasnt taken paternity leave as the pay was shocking so he saved holiday to take 2 weeks. If we go home and wait for nature it could be ages!

This is exactly what I didnt want .... I told my midwife and consultant I wanted to be in control this time and they both assured me I would be ok. Joke! x

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Chris is annoyed that if we go home its eating into his holiday. He hasnt taken paternity leave as the pay was shocking so he saved holiday to take 2 weeks. If we go home and wait for nature it could be ages!
> 
> This is exactly what I didnt want .... I told my midwife and consultant I wanted to be in control this time and they both assured me I would be ok. Joke! x
> 
> Sorry for the rant!

You are quite right to rant after all the messing about!! Can they not let you go home overnight and arranged for you to come back early morning and hopefully induce you then? I'm not sure how it works its such a shame when you have yourself all geared up for it :growlmad: x


----------



## MiasMum

Im home now. They said we can go back in for 7 am but we still need to wait for a room. Every time someone goes into labour naturally we get pushed back. Being on the pessary makes you contract so cant help but feel that if I had needed the pessary id be further along by now.
The whole idea of being induced was to make me feel happier about things but I feel worse!
I was prepared to wait there for the 24 hours with the pessary but when they said I didnt need it and labour ward was quiet I didnt expect to still be waiting for a bed 12 hours later. They couldn't even be bothered to keep us updated. 
When the evening staff started we heard them going all round introducing themselves to the others but not to us. We only met them when I went to the front desk to say I was leaving! 

Im going to call my midwife in the morning and see what she says x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Im home now. They said we can go back in for 7 am but we still need to wait for a room. Every time someone goes into labour naturally we get pushed back. Being on the pessary makes you contract so cant help but feel that if I had needed the pessary id be further along by now.
> The whole idea of being induced was to make me feel happier about things but I feel worse!
> I was prepared to wait there for the 24 hours with the pessary but when they said I didnt need it and labour ward was quiet I didnt expect to still be waiting for a bed 12 hours later. They couldn't even be bothered to keep us updated.
> When the evening staff started we heard them going all round introducing themselves to the others but not to us. We only met them when I went to the front desk to say I was leaving!
> 
> Im going to call my midwife in the morning and see what she says x

Hi Mia's mum, sorry to hear you are not having a very good experience!! 
Hope you are having better luck this morning! Will check in later and hopefully see some good news!!! X


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy, have spoken with my midwife. She has spoken to the consultant and he is going to see me tomorrow at 11. She said I need to explain how I feel and the only way ill be able to feel in control is to have a section.
The only problem now is they only do 3 elective sections a day and obviously any emergencies take priority. I dont see how ill get in on time even if he agrees to it. Ill probably go into labour today. That will just be my luck x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi Mandy, have spoken with my midwife. She has spoken to the consultant and he is going to see me tomorrow at 11. She said I need to explain how I feel and the only way ill be able to feel in control is to have a section.
> The only problem now is they only do 3 elective sections a day and obviously any emergencies take priority. I dont see how ill get in on time even if he agrees to it. Ill probably go into labour today. That will just be my luck x

It's a shame the consultant can't see you today! Does that mean you have to stay in hospital? Have they examined you again to see if you have progressed any on your own?. X


----------



## MiasMum

Oh sorry, did I not say in previous post I discharged myself. I reckon I would still be waiting now. 
Maybe I wont get in tomorrow. Just had a relaxing bath and noticed what may be the start of my plug. No pains but thats just my luck x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh sorry, did I not say in previous post I discharged myself. I reckon I would still be waiting now.
> Maybe I wont get in tomorrow. Just had a relaxing bath and noticed what may be the start of my plug. No pains but thats just my luck x

Oh well that's that's a good sign!! Hope the pains start soon
Lol, I've been out & about, came back home because I feel
Awful, a nice bath sounds like a good idea, think
I will try that to x


----------



## MiasMum

No im hoping nothing starts and he gets me in for a section. If things happen im going to a different hospital, dont wanna go back in there! Hoping lil man stays where he is for now! Was only a tiny bit of blood and had no more since x


----------



## MiasMum

Enjoy your bath. Try and relax! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Enjoy your bath. Try and relax! x


Thanks! I don't see this girl of mine moving any time soon, just went to the bathroom there & sorry for the TMI but when I wiped there was a small bit of green/yellow gooey stuff?? Hope it's nothing to worry about, was a very small amount. 

Fingers crossed you get your section, I would feel a lot better if I knew I was able to get a section to. X


----------



## MiasMum

Look on the nhs website, you are entitled to one if you want! I mentioned it to the midwife earlier and she agreed its true. She said to speak with the consultant and tell him its my right! Only problem is I cant see how it can be organised in time now.
Try and speak with your midwife if thats what you want!

My mucus plug with Mia was greeny yellow but loads at once, sorry also tmi. I was already in labour tho before I lost it. Hopefully things may start moving for you! If I remember correctly it started with mild period pains that gradually get worse.
Im sure we will both be fine. Think we are over anxious because of everything we have gone through to get here! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Look on the nhs website, you are entitled to one if you want! I mentioned it to the midwife earlier and she agreed its true. She said to speak with the consultant and tell him its my right! Only problem is I cant see how it can be organised in time now.
> Try and speak with your midwife if thats what you want!
> 
> My mucus plug with Mia was greeny yellow but loads at once, sorry also tmi. I was already in labour tho before I lost it. Hopefully things may start moving for you! If I remember correctly it started with mild period pains that gradually get worse.
> Im sure we will both be fine. Think we are over anxious because of everything we have gone through to get here! x


I will see what they say on Friday! Will keep an eye on it & see if more comes away. 

I agree, the closer it gets the more anxious I get! As u say we have gone through so much to get to here, we just want our babies here safely.
Earlier today I felt like she wasn't moving as much again but seems fine tonight, think us just me over thinking things as you say x


----------



## MiasMum

I know what you mean... we will still be worrying when our little bundles are here!

So I just had another bath, only thing that seems to soothe me and lost what I can only think must have been all of my plug. Sorry tmi again... and yellow greeny like you said. 

I think its so nice having you to talk to about all this, I dont feel alone lol as men have no clue!


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I know what you mean... we will still be worrying when our little bundles are here!
> 
> So I just had another bath, only thing that seems to soothe me and lost what I can only think must have been all of my plug. Sorry tmi again... and yellow greeny like you said.
> 
> I think its so nice having you to talk to about all this, I dont feel alone lol as men have no clue!

Hi Mia's mum, how are you this morning? I'm glad you said yours was the same colour, wonder if that's just the start of mine coming away to! 
I had a rough night, was woken with the baby going crazy and I was getting lots of pressure down below, really thought something was going to happen but nope, Nothing!! 

I agree it's great to have someone to share all of this experience with, makes it easier when you have someone to talk to that understands, my partner doesn't really understand why I am so anxious about everything.

Hope your appointment goes well with the consultant and you get booked in for a section :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy. Sorry to hear you had a bad night. Rough here too, was awake at half 2 sure something was happening but no. Felt so nauseous and hot but when I got back into bed it died off. 

Have lost more mucus this morning. Just want to get to the consultant now. Ill update you in a while x


----------



## mandy19

Its torture thinking something's starting and then nothing again!! 

Good luck will be checking for an update x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy. Just back and wish id seen that consultant all along. He has agreed to let me have a section in the morning. Just hope baby doesnt come before now! Have to be there at 8 am and he said he will try and get me in first. Emergencies take priority but by tomorrow little man will be here.

Keeping my legs crossed for the rest of the day x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Hi Mandy. Just back and wish id seen that consultant all along. He has agreed to let me have a section in the morning. Just hope baby doesnt come before now! Have to be there at 8 am and he said he will try and get me in first. Emergencies take priority but by tomorrow little man will be here.
> 
> Keeping my legs crossed for the rest of the day x

Hi, been checking on here every two mins for an update :winkwink: 
Awww that's great news!!! I'm really excited for you, your little man will be born on my due date lol, hope mine follows him :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

Ah hoping you get your wishes too! 
No signs yet?

The consultant told me that losing mucus doesn't mean baby is imminent. 

I hope not for me anyway, willing him to stay put now!!
Im gonna be so upset if something happens today!
Did you say you would rather have a section?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah hoping you get your wishes too!
> No signs yet?
> 
> The consultant told me that losing mucus doesn't mean baby is imminent.
> 
> I hope not for me anyway, willing him to stay put now!!
> Im gonna be so upset if something happens today!
> Did you say you would rather have a section?

Well he's waited this long so hope he stays out for another day!! 
Still no signs for me, I am trying to find the energy to go for a long walk to see if it helps.

Yea I think I would rather have a planned section, I think I would rather heal from a section wound than recover from a natural birth, I don't deal with pain well lol.
Looking forward to my appointment with the consultant tomorrow and will hopefully have a plan :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

What time is your appointment! Have a little read on the nhs site before you go and tell him you want a section if thats your wishes! 

Looking at the leaflets they gave me today it looks like either way is gonna be painful! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> What time is your appointment! Have a little read on the nhs site before you go and tell him you want a section if thats your wishes!
> 
> Looking at the leaflets they gave me today it looks like either way is gonna be painful! x

My appointment is at 9am, just hope the consultant is there this week as it was just her junior last week, I just don't want them to leave me to long if I've not gone by tomorrow I would prefer to get induced on sat but I doubt very much they will.

Yea a section is major surgery and obviously will be painful afterwards but I think that would be easier to deal with than a sore lady parts for a while lol x


----------



## MiasMum

Well hopefully they wont let you go too long! She may put in an appearance tomorrow too!

I just had some more mucus :-( please stay put in there. Lol


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well hopefully they wont let you go too long! She may put in an appearance tomorrow too!
> 
> I just had some more mucus :-( please stay put in there. Lol

I really hope she does, I can't bare waiting all weekend!! I actually dread night time at the moment, cant sleep & get super anxious at every small thing lol

Have you had a lot come away?? Remember your consultant told you it doesn't mean baby is coming, surely he will hold on until tomorrow :winkwink: x


----------



## MiasMum

not that much today but was loads last night! Just small globs today. Sorry
I don't have much luck just keeping everything crossed!
I hope she comes for you ... Would be mad to deliver on the same day after talking to each other all this time!
Can't believe how far we have both come! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> not that much today but was loads last night! Just small globs today. Sorry
> I don't have much luck just keeping everything crossed!
> I hope she comes for you ... Would be mad to deliver on the same day after talking to each other all this time!
> Can't believe how far we have both come! x

It would be amazing if they were born on the same day!! 
I'm really excited for you tomorrow, I'm just going to try & relax tonight and see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## MiasMum

Well I'll probably have lots of waiting around tomorrow. I'll check in to see how your consultant appointment goes and give you a baby update. I probably won't be able to sort a photo till I get home. I remember trying to upload my 12 week scan pic. That took forever. Try and have a relaxing evening x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Well I'll probably have lots of waiting around tomorrow. I'll check in to see how your consultant appointment goes and give you a baby update. I probably won't be able to sort a photo till I get home. I remember trying to upload my 12 week scan pic. That took forever. Try and have a relaxing evening x

Yea it takes me a while to get pics on to lol, hopefully you get taken early tomorrow, will update when I'm back from my appointment. X


----------



## MiasMum

Ill look forward to hearing how you get on in the morning!!
Baby is moving loads tonight, want him to settle down and go to sleep incase he starts something off lol!
Gonna jump in the bath and try and get some sleep, dont think ill sleep well somehow ;-) x


----------



## MiasMum

No baby in the night yey so at hospital now. Update you later!

Good luck with consultant x


----------



## mandy19

Hi Mia's mum, hope you have your little boy!! You have waited so long for this day!!

My midwife tried a sweep but said my cervix is still to far back,I'm really
Disappointed, found it really uncomfortable and broke down crying lol
I'm never going to tolerate child birth!
Anyway I'm getting induced on Sunday morning hopefully.

Hope you are doing good xx


----------



## MiasMum

Oh Mandy sorry you found it painful. When your cervix is ripe tho it wont hurt. Good news about induction but hopefully she will be here before!

Baby Finn James was born at 11.02 this morning and weighed 8lb 13.5 oz. He is so perfect! x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Oh Mandy sorry you found it painful. When your cervix is ripe tho it wont hurt. Good news about induction but hopefully she will be here before!
> 
> Baby Finn James was born at 11.02 this morning and weighed 8lb 13.5 oz. He is so perfect! x

Awww what a lovely name!! Congratulations, so happy for you! Cant wait to see a pic.

I'm just getting my things all organised for tomorrow morning, hope all goes to plan. Just cant wait to meet her now.

Enjoy your new bundle of joy and I will keep you posted over the weekend xx


----------



## MiasMum

Keep me updated and im keeping my fingers crossed that its quick for you! Cant wait to hear your lil lady has arrived! 

This is an amazing feeling and well worth all the waiting! Im determined not to be in hospital long so i have been out of bed.
Just wanna be at home with my lil family! 
Been such a long day so im gonna get some rest but ill be checking for your updates x


----------



## MiasMum

I hope your silence means lil lady has arrived??

Im home now but in quite alot of pain x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> I hope your silence means lil lady has arrived??
> 
> Im home now but in quite alot of pain x

Hi Mia's mum, sorry this is the first chance I've been able to update
Signal is poor in hospital, had an eventful weekend, got induced on sat & went into labour soon than anyone expected, but after 24 hours I had an emergency section! Francesca Rose was born yesterday am weighing 7lb 9oz baby is amazing, I'm sore as u know what it's like, will update u more when I can, glad u are home with your family xx


----------



## MiasMum

Omg Mandy, im sooo happy for you! Thats amazing news!! I knew something must have happened when I didnt hear from you!!
How come you had emergency section? Did things not progress?

We are ok! Still sore and the bruises have come now but feels a little better today!

Im so pleased we both have our babies and would love to keep in touch with you!!?
I hope you didnt suffer too bad? x x


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Omg Mandy, im sooo happy for you! Thats amazing news!! I knew something must have happened when I didnt hear from you!!
> How come you had emergency section? Did things not progress?
> 
> We are ok! Still sore and the bruises have come now but feels a little better today!
> 
> Im so pleased we both have our babies and would love to keep in touch with you!!?
> I hope you didnt suffer too bad? x x


Hi Mia's mum, feeling much better today thanks & hoping to get home
Had to get an emergency section as baby's head was stuck & wasn't comming down as it should, yea it is quite painful but worth all the pain.
It's great we both have our babies, once I'm home & organised I will try and get some pictures up for you, now I know why my heartburn was so bad, Francesca has lots of dark hair lol
Yea will defo be keeping in touch with you, you have been a great support through out this experience for me x


----------



## mandy19

Hopefully this pic has attached x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiasMum

Wow Mandy she is beautiful! Look at all that hair, how gorgeous! Bet you are super proud!!
I hope you have managed to get home and are enjoying spending time together? Hope your not too sore? Im still in quite alot of pain and am very bruised. Have black and yellow bruises and every colour in between from the wound right down to the middle of my thighs and even underneath. My boobs hurt now too!

What a lovely thing to say about me being a great support to you ... I feel exactly the same! :-D

Chris is going to help me put a pic of Finn up when Mia has gone to bed x x


----------



## MiasMum

Hi Mandy. Having problems with my PC but Christ is going to try with his work laptop. Bare with me x


----------



## MiasMum

Can you see?? xx
 



Attached Files:







1702.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiasMum

Mia and Finn!
 



Attached Files:







1750.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandy19

Hi mias mum, Finn is just adorable!! Both kids are gorgeous, Mia looks like the proud big sister!

Kourtney still hasn't met Francesca yet, it will be tomorrow before we get her. Can't wait till she meets her.

How you feeling now?, I had to take my dressing off today as the midwife is coming to remove my staples this morning!! Everything is so tender and sleeping is difficult because of the pain.

I just can't stop looking at Francesca, we are so lucky to finally have our babies :happydance: xx


----------



## mandy19

Trying to attach more pics x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiasMum

Ah she is beautiful! Love her chubby lil cheeks! I cant believe all her hair, no wonder you had so much heartburn! Chris thinks my heartburn must have been because Finn was so big and pushing on my stomach because he certainly doesn't have alot of hair. 
Mia is super proud and just wants to hold him all the time.
I bet Francesca's big sister will be the same!

Im still very sore too! It is a job to sleep and I try to prop myself up as much as possible. The hospital gave me codine but im only taking it at bedtime as it makes me feel a bit spaced out. I didnt have any dressing or staples on my wound, just have internal stitches. My bruises are almost at my knees now but the midwife said yesterday that its normal just a bit excessive as I have a small frame. Was your partner allowed in as you were an emergency? 
Are you bottle feeding? I am but boobs really hurt now lol.
Do you have an account on facebook?


----------



## mandy19

MiasMum said:


> Ah she is beautiful! Love her chubby lil cheeks! I cant believe all her hair, no wonder you had so much heartburn! Chris thinks my heartburn must have been because Finn was so big and pushing on my stomach because he certainly doesn't have alot of hair.
> Mia is super proud and just wants to hold him all the time.
> I bet Francesca's big sister will be the same!
> 
> Im still very sore too! It is a job to sleep and I try to prop myself up as much as possible. The hospital gave me codine but im only taking it at bedtime as it makes me feel a bit spaced out. I didnt have any dressing or staples on my wound, just have internal stitches. My bruises are almost at my knees now but the midwife said yesterday that its normal just a bit excessive as I have a small frame. Was your partner allowed in as you were an emergency?
> Are you bottle feeding? I am but boobs really hurt now lol.
> Do you have an account on facebook?


Hi Mia's mum, kourtney is so excited to see her baby sister!! I know what you mean about sleeping, I still have to sleep sitting up, can't wait to sleep normally lol, the most pain I am getting just now is from my back, it's agony!!! I find nice hot baths help with the pains. 

Yea Stephen was allowed in, I didn't even really know what was happening I couldn't even open my eyes to see Francesca when she came out :cry:
Yea I don't think I could tolerate breast feeding, my boobs only started to hurt today and are now ten sizes bigger lol

I am on Facebook, my Facebook name is Amanda Drysdale though, long story...my mum brought me up by her maiden name so most people know me as Amanda Drysdale but legally I am Amanda Scott lol it's such a pain 
X


----------



## MiasMum

Oh bless you not even being able to see her. I was a bit like that after having Mia, just so tired and lots of drugs later and I was not really in a fit state for anything!
Today is the first day I feel a little bit better, not so sore and even managed to sleep on my side a while last night. Im still bruised down my legs but my tummy has gone yellow now and itches. Healing I guess!

Im guessing Kourtney has met her baby sister now, hope all went well! Mia is still obsessed!
We went to register Finn today, he is officially Finn James.

I just realised that after all this time you have only ever known me as MiasMum lol. Thats mad :-D
Im actually Emma lol! 
Ill see if I can find you on fb x


----------

